# Windows 10/11 Download



## MysteryMan

I received a notification from Microsoft that the free upgrade to Windows 10 will be coming soon. This will be a 3GB full version, not a trial. For those who applied for the free upgrade it will automatically downloaded to your PC and can be installed at the user's convenience.


----------



## dpeters11

If there is a "catch" I believe the free upgrade is supposed to be for the life of the machine. Still, the fact that they are doing this for both Windows 7 and 8.x is good. The offer is good for the first year.

Keep in mind, even after it's released, there are things that still won't be ready. Edge won't have a system for extensions at launch for example. That will be released later.

I'm using the Insider program on a system I use daily. These higher builds work very well.


----------



## MysteryMan

Per Microsoft: The upgrade will be available starting 29 July 15. You have until 29 July 16 to take advantage of this offer. You can get a free upgrade for each of your eligible Windows devices. Once you upgrade, you have Windows 10 for free on that device. It is not a trial or introductory version. When you upgrade, you'll stay on like-to-like editions of Windows. Example: If you are currently running Windows Professional you will be upgraded to Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## dpeters11

Though if anyone actually uses WIndows 7 Starter or Home Basic, they'll essentially get an upgrade in edition to Home. Home Premium to Home, but that's not actually a downgrade in edition.

Windows 8 users must be on 8.1 to upgrade.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I got the notice on my Win7PC at work today too. I have Win7 Ultimate and it works very well, I'm not sure if I want to upgrade.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm generally recommending upgrading in the first year, particularly for those with 8.1. Windows 7, I'd probably still suggest it, though as long as systems are off it by end of year 2019, I'm good


----------



## Tom Robertson

Scott, if Win 10 is the startup speed of 8.1 and the UI of windows 7, I'll be fairly happy. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## harsh

Tom Robertson said:


> Scott, if Win 10 is the startup speed of 8.1 and the UI of windows 7, I'll be fairly happy.


That would be a decided (and very much welcome) departure for Microsoft. I'm not sure I would have chosen the Windows 7 UI though.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah I think windows won't be charging for OS anymore as long as you stay up to date. I see no reason not to go windows 10 and then ride the free updates here on out. So end of July. That's when I'll also do some major house cleaning for my computer.


----------



## harsh

The point of Windows 10 is that new feature and functionality will be offered when they get around to them without the pressure of having to deliver with the next Windows version.

I still think it would be nifty to have WinFS.

I can't imagine how Cortana is going to expand my computer experience. Then again, I don't see the value of using a computer to run phone apps unless our goal is to do away with personal computers altogether.

The point of upgrading should be uniquely to get better performance. Microsoft clearly doesn't understand that.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> If there is a "catch" I believe the free upgrade is supposed to be for the life of the machine. Still, the fact that they are doing this for both Windows 7 and 8.x is good. The offer is good for the first year.
> 
> Keep in mind, even after it's released, there are things that still won't be ready. Edge won't have a system for extensions at launch for example. That will be released later.
> 
> I'm using the Insider program on a system I use daily. These higher builds work very well.


OK, in clear layman's language, should I keep 8.1 and the skin that allows me to use 8.1 as System 7 or should I take the leap and go for 10? I have absolutely no idea what to do about this. I was gonna PM you and ask you the same question but I think it's better to do it on the open forum. Right now, I'm absolutely happy with my computers. But I'm curious about 10.

Rich


----------



## Rich

harsh said:


> That would be a decided (and very much welcome) departure for Microsoft. I'm not sure I would have chosen the Windows 7 UI though.


I think the skin I use to replicate 7 works very well. If that's what 10s gonna have...

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

Rich said:


> OK, in clear layman's language, should I keep 8.1 and the skin that allows me to use 8.1 as System 7 or should I take the leap and go for 10? I have absolutely no idea what to do about this. I was gonna PM you and ask you the same question but I think it's better to do it on the open forum. Right now, I'm absolutely happy with my computers. But I'm curious about 10.
> 
> Rich


I too am happy with Win 8.1. I will probably plunge for the free Win 10 upgrade but not until much later this year. I also have a Win 7 laptop that I will upgrade and probably do that much sooner than changing my desktop computer.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> OK, in clear layman's language, should I keep 8.1 and the skin that allows me to use 8.1 as System 7 or should I take the leap and go for 10? I have absolutely no idea what to do about this. I was gonna PM you and ask you the same question but I think it's better to do it on the open forum. Right now, I'm absolutely happy with my computers. But I'm curious about 10.
> 
> Rich


Plunge from what I have seen. Seems to be close to win7 but some nice upgrades keep on some of the good features that win8.1 has. That's the theory anyway... I used the test version for a few days months ago and seemed pretty good to me to get around.


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> The point of Windows 10 is that new feature and functionality will be offered when they get around to them without the pressure of having to deliver with the next Windows version.
> 
> I still think it would be nifty to have WinFS.
> 
> I can't imagine how Cortana is going to expand my computer experience. Then again, I don't see the value of using a computer to run phone apps unless our goal is to do away with personal computers altogether.
> 
> The point of upgrading should be uniquely to get better performance. Microsoft clearly doesn't understand that.


Cortana is not available in all markets.


----------



## yosoyellobo

My grandson has a surface 2. Will he be able to receive this upgrade?


----------



## celticpride

I personally am looking forward to the dolby digital plus 5.1 surround sound that windows 10 will be adding! (according to endgadgets website)


----------



## dpeters11

yosoyellobo said:


> My grandson has a surface 2. Will he be able to receive this upgrade?


Surface 2 will get some sort of update, but not full Windows 10. That is only the Surface Pro line and Surface 3.


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> OK, in clear layman's language, should I keep 8.1 and the skin that allows me to use 8.1 as System 7 or should I take the leap and go for 10? I have absolutely no idea what to do about this. I was gonna PM you and ask you the same question but I think it's better to do it on the open forum. Right now, I'm absolutely happy with my computers. But I'm curious about 10.
> 
> Rich


My advice is get rid of Start8 or Classic Shell and go to Windows 10. It will default to a start menu.

This page has screenshots of an older version, and is about how to manually switch, but it has screenshots that show what both look like. The Windows 10 start menu isn't the same as Windows 7.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-tip-swap-between-start-menu-and-start-screen


----------



## dpeters11

celticpride said:


> I personally am looking forward to the dolby digital plus 5.1 surround sound that windows 10 will be adding! (according to endgadgets website)


Just remember, no Media Center or built in DVD playback.


----------



## sabrewulf

I dont really want to upgrade. I have Win 7 on desktop and 8.1 on laptop but if you upgrade isn't like reinstalling? I dont feel like reinstalling everything I have on here again cause its a lot.


----------



## James Long

billsharpe said:


> I too am happy with Win 8.1. I will probably plunge for the free Win 10 upgrade but not until much later this year. I also have a Win 7 laptop that I will upgrade and probably do that much sooner than changing my desktop computer.


I am happier with Win 7 than 8.1 ... if Win 10 is a free upgrade forever (not a lease after the first year) and runs like Win 7 I'll go for it. I do not want a subscription operating system (although the way work pays for licenses and support, they basically have been using a subscription operating system for years).


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> I received a notification from Microsoft that the free upgrade to Windows 10 will be coming soon. This will be a 3GB full version, not a trial. For those who applied for the free upgrade it will automatically downloaded to your PC and can be installed at the user's convenience.


There is a notice on my laptop now that this is ready to install sign up to reserve my copy. I did not go looking for it.


----------



## harsh

sabrewulf said:


> I dont feel like reinstalling everything I have on here again cause its a lot.


As history has proven, reinstalling is the only true way to purge the demons from Windows. There are just too many places that settings get saved to (registry, Program Files, Program Data, AppData, etc.) and many of the uninstall scripts aren't all that diligent about whacking each and every one of them.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> I am happier with Win 7 than 8.1 ... if Win 10 is a free upgrade forever (not a lease after the first year) and runs like Win 7 I'll go for it.


The likelihood of going to a lease model scares the bejesus out of me. Especially after mucking about with Office 365 for a while (and subsequently removing it).


----------



## Nick

Scott Kocourek said:


> I got the notice on my Win7PC at work today too. I have Win7 Ultimate and it works very well, I'm not sure if I want to upgrade.


I noticed a tiny windoze icon appear on my task bar this morning - already signed up for the dl. Yay! :joy: :icon_an:


----------



## MysteryMan

dpeters11 said:


> Just remember, no Media Center or built in DVD playback.


Windows Media Center is not part of Windows 10. Microsoft knows there are some users who use Windows Media Center to play DVDs and is providing a free DVD playback app in Windows 10 for Windows Media Center users.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Great looking forward to that upgrade.


----------



## dpeters11

James Long said:


> I am happier with Win 7 than 8.1 ... if Win 10 is a free upgrade forever (not a lease after the first year) and runs like Win 7 I'll go for it. I do not want a subscription operating system (although the way work pays for licenses and support, they basically have been using a subscription operating system for years).


There won't be a fee after the first year. It's just that at this point if you don't upgrade within the first year, the upgrade won't be free after that.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I can't stand the whole flat/simple graphics look. all of the screen shots of seen of Windows 10 have the UI of what looks like Windows 3.1, especially the titles of windows. 

Computers are getting more advanced than ever, especially with graphics, why do we keep going backwards in the graphics area??


----------



## mrknowitall526

MysteryMan said:


> Windows Media Center is not part of Windows 10. Microsoft knows there are some users who use Windows Media Center to play DVDs and is providing a free DVD playback app in Windows 10 for Windows Media Center users.


No built in DVD playback? What a terrible idea. there are plenty of people who have desktops with full DVD drives.


----------



## dpeters11

mrknowitall526 said:


> I can't stand the whole flat/simple graphics look. all of the screen shots of seen of Windows 10 have the UI of what looks like Windows 3.1, especially the titles of windows.
> 
> Computers are getting more advanced than ever, especially with graphics, why do we keep going backwards in the graphics area??


Flat is in, skeuomorphism is out. But I think the UI needs to be kept fairly simple.


----------



## dpeters11

mrknowitall526 said:


> No built in DVD playback? What a terrible idea. there are plenty of people who have desktops with full DVD drives.


At least at the beginning. Gabe Aul says they'll have something in the future. May not be free though, we don't know.


----------



## bidger

mrknowitall526 said:


> No built in DVD playback? What a terrible idea. there are plenty of people who have desktops with full DVD drives.


You must not be familiar with VLC Media Player.


----------



## dpeters11

Definitely the way to go. Microsoft may very well charge for their solution, as there are very real costs involved to provide DVD playback in MPEG-2 and Dolby licenses.


----------



## harsh

dpeters11 said:


> There won't be a fee after the first year.


I'd feel much safer in making that statement if Microsoft hadn't trademarked "Windows 365" recently.


----------



## harsh

bidger said:


> You must not be familiar with VLC Media Player.


VLC certainly isn't as finished as PowerDVD or WinDVD. The two things in its favor is that in runs on Windows 10 and it comes with no monetary cost.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Windows Media Center is not part of Windows 10.


WMC wasn't part of Windows 8. The important difference is that WMC won't run on Windows 10.


----------



## dpeters11

harsh said:


> I'd feel much safer in making that statement if Microsoft hadn't trademarked "Windows 365" recently.


What they may do is have the subscription for new features, etc. But a subscription to keep using Windows 10 as it is at that point or for security updates? No.

I will say that if they do that, it needs to be after things like the extension system is ready for Edge, etc.

Or it could just be that they trademarked it to get it. This happens all the time.


----------



## Steve

I got the upgrade notification on my Win 7 SP1 desktop, but not my Win 7 SP1 laptop. Weird. Both are running legal copies.

I ran Windows update manually on the laptop. and it says I'm all up to date. :scratchin


----------



## dpeters11

On your laptop, download CoreInfo
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc835722.aspx

Run it from a command prompt

If it is 32 bit, look for a * by these lines:
NX
PAE
SSE2

64 bit:
CX16
LAHF-SAHF
PrefetchW (very bottom of the list)

I've also seen cases, at least with CX16 that the processor may support it, but not the motherboard.

If it detects the system as not compatible, you won't see the tray icon.


----------



## bnwrx

harsh said:


> WMC wasn't part of Windows 8. The important difference is that WMC won't run on Windows 10.


So...The only way to play your Music Library with 10, is with a 3rd party program? All my music is WMA......


----------



## dpeters11

You're confusing WMC (Windows Media Center) with WMP (Windows Media Player). WMC is being dropped, that supported DVR type functions for TV. WMC's UI was geared more for use on a TV.


----------



## bnwrx

dpeters11 said:


> You're confusing WMC (Windows Media Center) with WMP (Windows Media Player). WMC is being dropped, that supported DVR type functions for TV. WMC's UI was geared more for use on a TV.


OOPS...... :blush:
Thanks for pointing that out!!!


----------



## dpeters11

bnwrx said:


> OOPS...... :blush:
> Thanks for pointing that out!!!.


Too many acronyms sometimes, and very close to each other in name, but not function


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> Too many acronyms sometimes, and very close to each other in name, but not function


For sure. I used to always get mixed up on Composite and Component cables.


----------



## Rich

mrknowitall526 said:


> I can't stand the whole flat/simple graphics look. all of the screen shots of seen of Windows 10 have the UI of what looks like Windows 3.1, especially the titles of windows.
> 
> Computers are getting more advanced than ever, especially with graphics, why do we keep going backwards in the graphics area??


That bothers me too. I've been using the Shell since I got 8.1. I never use the 8.1 interface...never. Not once since I installed the Shell.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> At least at the beginning. Gabe Aul says they'll have something in the future. May not be free though, we don't know.


Will they have a Shell to get a 7 interface?

Rich


----------



## harsh

bnwrx said:


> So...The only way to play your Music Library with 10, is with a 3rd party program? All my music is WMA......


It is a pretty safe bet that Windows Media Player will be in there in some form but it is unknown whether or not it will be able to play DVDs directly.

Rather than risking Microsoft eventually pulling the rug out from under your setup, a third party media player might meet your needs. VLC Media Player plays WMAs just fine (and the latest versions run under Windows 10). Foobar2000 is also a powerful music player with ripping, tagging and volume leveling features.

Unless you're still using Zunes, I'd suggest looking into FLAC (lossless) or Vorbis (lossy) as there aren't any nagging questions about their future and they're probably a little more broadly supported.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> On your laptop, download CoreInfo
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc835722.aspx
> 
> Run it from a command prompt
> 
> If it is 32 bit, look for a * by these lines:
> NX
> PAE
> SSE2
> 
> 64 bit:
> CX16
> LAHF-SAHF
> PrefetchW (very bottom of the list)
> 
> I've also seen cases, at least with CX16 that the processor may support it, but not the motherboard.
> 
> If it detects the system as not compatible, you won't see the tray icon.


Thanks. I'm 64-bit and it looks like I have a star next to all 3. It's a Dell XPS M1330 with 4GB of memory.



Spoiler



D:\Coreinfo>coreinfo

Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz
Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13, GenuineIntel
Microcode signature: 000000A3
HTT * Hyperthreading enabled
HYPERVISOR - Hypervisor is present
VMX - Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
SVM - Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
X64 * Supports 64-bit mode

SMX - Supports Intel trusted execution
SKINIT - Supports AMD SKINIT

NX * Supports no-execute page protection
SMEP - Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
SMAP - Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
PAGE1GB - Supports 1 GB large pages
PAE * Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
PAT * Supports Page Attribute Table
PSE * Supports 4 MB pages
PSE36 * Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
PGE * Supports global bit in page tables
SS * Supports bus snooping for cache operations
VME * Supports Virtual-8086 mode
RDWRFSGSBASE - Supports direct GS/FS base access

FPU * Implements i387 floating point instructions
MMX * Supports MMX instruction set
MMXEXT - Implements AMD MMX extensions
3DNOW - Supports 3DNow! instructions
3DNOWEXT - Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
SSE * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3 * Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4a - Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
SSE4.1 - Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
SSE4.2 - Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2

AES - Supports AES extensions
AVX - Supports AVX intruction extensions
FMA - Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
MSR * Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
MTRR * Supports Memory Type Range Registers
XSAVE - Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
OSXSAVE - Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
RDRAND - Supports RDRAND instruction
RDSEED - Supports RDSEED instruction

CMOV * Supports CMOVcc instruction
CLFSH * Supports CLFLUSH instruction
CX8 * Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
CX16 * Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
BMI1 - Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
BMI2 - Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
ADX - Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
DCA - Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
F16C - Supports half-precision instruction
FXSR * Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
FFXSR - Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
MONITOR * Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
MOVBE - Supports MOVBE instruction
ERMSB - Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
PCLMULDQ - Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
POPCNT - Supports POPCNT instruction
LZCNT - Supports LZCNT instruction
SEP * Supports fast system call instructions
LAHF-SAHF * Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
HLE - Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
RTM - Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions

DE *  Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
DTES64 * Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
DS * Implements memory-resident debug buffer
DS-CPL * Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
PCID - Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
INVPCID - Supports INVPCID instruction
PDCM * Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
RDTSCP - Supports RDTSCP instruction
TSC * Supports RDTSC instruction
TSC-DEADLINE - Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
TSC-INVARIANT - TSC runs at constant rate
xTPR * Supports disabling task priority messages

EIST * Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
ACPI * Implements MSR for power management
TM * Implements thermal monitor circuitry
TM2 * Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
APIC * Implements software-accessible local APIC
x2APIC - Supports x2APIC

CNXT-ID - L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS

MCE * Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
MCA * Implements Machine Check Architecture
PBE * Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin

PSN - Implements 96-bit processor serial number

PREFETCHW * Supports PREFETCHW instruction

Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000A (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).

Logical to Physical Processor Map:
*- Physical Processor 0
-* Physical Processor 1

Logical Processor to Socket Map:
** Socket 0

Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
** NUMA Node 0

No NUMA nodes.

Logical Processor to Cache Map:
*- Data Cache 0, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
*- Instruction Cache 0, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
-* Data Cache 1, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
-* Instruction Cache 1, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
** Unified Cache 0, Level 2, 2 MB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

Logical Processor to Group Map:
** Group 0

D:\Coreinfo>


----------



## dpeters11

Hmm...not sure why you're not getting the icon, unless it's not your motherboard that isn't compatible.

I believe they say that they'll unhide it at some point on incompatible systems so they can see what's preventing them from installing.


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> Will they have a Shell to get a 7 interface?
> 
> Rich


If you want closer to a Win7 UI, you can take a look at Start10.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start10/


----------



## Tom Robertson

There should be a program in C:|windows\system32\GWX that might give you the toolbar icon. Conveniently named, GWX.exe. 

I had to do that on one computer.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Steve

Tom Robertson said:


> There should be a program in C:|windows\system32\GWX that might give you the toolbar icon. Conveniently named, GWX.exe.
> 
> I had to do that on one computer.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. Found it, ran it, but no love. Rebooted and then ran it as administrator, still no luck. This machine is a 2 GHz core 2 with 4GB. Maybe better to leave 7 on it anyway.


----------



## dpeters11

Try this:


Open *Notepad*
Copy the following text and paste it into Notepad:
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx
if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
:CompatCheckRunning
schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "0" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning
:RunGWX
schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"


Click *File*, and then *Save As*

In the *File name* box, change the file name to *ReserveWin10.cmd*


Then click the dropdown next to *Save as type*, and select *All files (*.*)*


Select the folder you would like to save the file to. For this example, let's choose to save the file to the *C:/Temp* folder. Then click *Save*.


Open an elevated command prompt. (From the Start screen or Start menu, type *Command Prompt* in the search box, and then in the list of results, right-click *Command Prompt*, and select*Run as administrator*.)


Finally, run the file from the location you saved to in Step 6. In this example, you would type the following in the Command Prompt window and hit Enter:
*C:/Temp/ReserveWin10.cmd*

The Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser can take 10 - 30 minutes to run, during which the script will continuously provide status reports that it is running. Please be patient.
If the script is *failing* in an infinite loop, then you don't have the necessary prerequisite Windows Updates. Besides requiring Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1 Update, you must also have installed:
For Windows 7 SP1:
KB3035583
KB2952664
For Windows 8.1 Update:
KB3035583
KB2976978

You can manually check if you have these updates within your elevated command prompt by typing the command:

*dism /online /get-packages | findstr 3035583 *

(Replace the KB number with whichever update you are looking for.) If you have the update installed, this command will show the package identity. For example, Windows 8.1 users should see this:

*C:\>dism /online /get-packages | findstr 3035583*
*Package Identity : Package_for_KB3035583~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.29*


----------



## TXD16

Rich said:


> That bothers me too. I've been using the Shell since I got 8.1. I never use the 8.1 interface...never. Not once since I installed the Shell.
> 
> Rich


Classic Shell is fully compatible with Win 10.


----------



## NR4P

I am running W8.1.
So I think I am all set but is there a particular version of W10 that I would get?


----------



## Tom Robertson

NR4P said:


> I am running W8.1.
> So I think I am all set but is there a particular version of W10 that I would get?


Yes, depending on which 8.1 you are running: Student, Home, Ultimate, yada will translate into one of two (three?) similar versions of Windows 10.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11

Generally consumers will get Home (that's normally what people buy and companies like Dell load on their consumer line). Surface Pro tablets will get Pro.

Moving from Home to Pro will cost $100.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> Open *Notepad*
> Copy the following text and paste it into Notepad:


Checked update history and it shows I have both the requisite win 7 windows updates. Funny thing is KB2952664 didn't come until I forced a Windows update tonite (before I ran GWX.exe, BTW), so I wonder if they aren't staggering them. I got the other one yesterday.

I ran that batch file and it appears to be looping, however.



Spoiler



C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:45:56 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:07:31 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:42:48 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:58:50 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:55:27 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:37:16 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:55:52 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:15:55 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:38:15 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:41:12 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:23:27 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:10:42 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:29:56 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:51:28 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:48:19 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:20:42 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:39:45 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:37:59 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName  Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:36:01 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:32:25 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:46:20 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:30:02 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser"

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:27:57 AM Running

C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning


----------



## dpeters11

Try this one, there is a changed error level.

REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx
if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
:CompatCheckRunning
schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "1" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning
:RunGWX
schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"


----------



## dpeters11

This may also work


Open the Control Panel, choose Administrative Tools, and then fire up the Task Scheduler.
Expand Task Scheduler Library, then Microsoft, then Windows, and finally scroll down to expand Setup.
Click the folder GWXTriggers and on the far right hit Run.


----------



## MysteryMan

Steve said:


> Checked update history and it shows I have both the requisite win 7 windows updates. Funny thing is KB2952664 didn't come until I forced a Windows update tonite (before I ran GWX.exe, BTW), so I wonder if they aren't staggering them. I got the other one yesterday.
> 
> I ran that batch file and it appears to be looping, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:45:56 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:07:31 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:42:48 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:58:50 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:55:27 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:37:16 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:55:52 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:15:55 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:38:15 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:41:12 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:23:27 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:10:42 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:29:56 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:51:28 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:48:19 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:20:42 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:39:45 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:37:59 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:36:01 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:32:25 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 3:46:20 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:30:02 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser"
> 
> Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
> TaskName Next Run Time Status
> ======================================== ====================== ===============
> Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 6/3/2015 4:27:57 AM Running
> 
> C:\temp>schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft
> Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> 
> C:\temp>if NOT "1" == "0" ping localhost 1>nul & goto :CompatCheckRunning


They probably are staggering. KB2952664 wasn't available to install on my PC until this morning.


----------



## MysteryMan

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, depending on which 8.1 you are running: Student, Home, Ultimate, yada will translate into one of two (three?) similar versions of Windows 10.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


As I stated earlier, when you upgrade you'll stay on like-to-like editions of Windows. Those who are currently running Windows 7 Starter, Windows 7 Home Basic, or Windows Home Premium will be upgraded to Windows 10 Home......Those who are currently running Windows 7 Professional or Windows Ultimate will be upgraded to Windows 10 Pro......Those who are currently running Windows Phone 8.1 will be upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile......Those who are currently running Windows 8.1 will be upgraded to Windows 10 Home......Those who are currently running Windows 8.1 Pro or Windows 8.1 Pro for Students will be upgraded to Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> Try this one, there is a changed error level.
> 
> REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx
> if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX
> reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
> schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
> :CompatCheckRunning
> schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"
> schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready
> if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "1" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning
> :RunGWX
> schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"


This reported that GWX ran successfully, but still no windows icon in the tray, like I see with my desktop PC. Tried running it through task manager as well. I'll wait a couple more days and retry. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NR4P

MysteryMan said:


> As I stated earlier, when you upgrade you'll stay on like-to-like editions of Windows. Those who are currently running Windows 7 Starter, Windows 7 Home Basic, or Windows Home Premium will be upgraded to Windows 10 Home......Those who are currently running Windows 7 Professional or Windows Ultimate will be upgraded to Windows 10 Pro......Those who are currently running Windows Phone 8.1 will be upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile......Those who are currently running Windows 8.1 will be upgraded to Windows 10 Home......Those who are currently running Windows 8.1 Pro or Windows 8.1 Pro for Students will be upgraded to Windows 10 Pro.


Looks like I will get W10 Home. Not crazy about auto updates being mandatory. Wish I had the Pro edition as I read those updates can be deferred if desired.

Have to think about jumping on this.


----------



## dpeters11

I get both sides. But on a general home user basis, I agree with it. A few months ago I came across a Vista user that was running with no Service Packs. SP1 was downloaded, but never installed.


----------



## Tom Robertson

NR4P said:


> Looks like I will get W10 Home. Not crazy about auto updates being mandatory. Wish I had the Pro edition as I read those updates can be deferred if desired.
> 
> Have to think about jumping on this.


I wouldn't be surprised if there is a registry setting to turn that off.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11

Always possible. Heck, there is a registry setting that essentially allowed XP users to keep getting Windows Updates.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> If you want closer to a Win7 UI, you can take a look at Start10.
> 
> http://www.stardock.com/products/start10/


Thanx, that's what I was looking for.

Rich


----------



## lugnutathome

I haz a lil ol netbook that uses Win7 Starter Edition. 32 bit Inhell Atom processor. I did boost its memory from 1G to 2G (max). Might as well try that upgrade  I use it primarily for network stuff around the house as its form factor (and lack of importance) make it a toolbox item that can move about the place to the worksites.

Don "Home Edition? Huh?  "Bolton


dpeters11 said:


> Though if anyone actually uses WIndows 7 Starter or Home Basic, they'll essentially get an upgrade in edition to Home. Home Premium to Home, but that's not actually a downgrade in edition.
> 
> Windows 8 users must be on 8.1 to upgrade.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Don "gonna try and take one for the team" Bolton, you might find Win10 isn't a problem. I didn't see Windows 8 slow anything down, in fact it does some things faster--it boots faster and makes me curse Microsoft UI designers faster. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11

So once the system is on Windows 10, clean installs in the future will be possible on that machine, no need to reinstall Win7 or 8 etc. One thing that hasn't been explained though, what the definition of "that system" is. Changing hardware over time that isn't enough to trigger a reactivation, or something else?

I did ask Gabe Aul, the Engineering Manager for the Operating System Group. He said that they'll be sure to lay it all out in a blog post.


----------



## James Long

With previous versions of Windows there were lines that could not be crossed. Signatures that the operating system looked for to see if it was being cloned to a new machine or was the "same machine" being upgraded. The basics (adding and removing cards in a PC or replacing a drive) do not seem to bother windows but changing motherboards usually triggered the "new computer" alert. The less physical changes at one time the more likely the OS would accept the upgrade.

I expect that Windows 10 will have a similar line that one cannot cross.

I wish there were no line ... but the license for Windows seems to be for the life of the machine. I have bought several machines starting with Windows 3.1 and operating system licenses for each (even though the old machine went to recycle or cold storage).

Unfortunately a balance needs to be set ... while I'd gladly buy one license one machine and not put one license on multiple machines I am not naive - I know that there are those who would put one license on ten machines or one hundred (or share it with friends or people they don't even know on the Internet).


----------



## Drucifer

*Windows 10 Home:* The consumer-focused desktop edition.
*Windows 10 Mobile:* The re-branded Windows Phone for smartphones and tablets.
*Windows 10 Pro:* A desktop edition for PCs, tablets and 2-in-1s aimed at small businesses.
*Windows 10 Enterprise:* Builds on Windows 10 Pro with added advanced features designed to meet the demands of medium and large sized organisations.
*Windows 10 Education:* Designed to meet the needs of schools with academic Volume Licensing.
*Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise:* Designed to deliver the best customer experience to business customers on smartphones and small tablets.
*Windows 10 IoT Core:* Windows 10 for other devices and machines such as ATMs and handheld terminals.


----------



## dpeters11

IoT Core is also the version for Raspberry Pi 2 (at no charge).


----------



## Steve

Well my Dell M1330 laptop _finally _showed me the Get Windows 10 flag. Powered it up a few minutes ago, and there it was! It wasn't there this morning, so not sure what changed. :shrug:


----------



## Nick

It just shows up. :shrug:


----------



## Steve

My laptop showed all the same GWX files and Windows updates as my desktop a couple of weeks ago, so maybe it was a permission that was missing? :scratchin


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> My laptop showed all the same GWX files and Windows updates as my desktop a couple of weeks ago, so maybe it was a permission that was missing? :scratchin


I've only seen it on my laptop, none of the other computers have gotten it.

Rich


----------



## Steve

What's also funny is that yesterday's laptop update generated a "congratulations" e-mail, sent to me today. No confirmation e-mail came after my desktop upgrade request, IIRC. Its upgrade status flag tells me I'm good to go, however.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nick said:


> It just shows up. :shrug:


Have 4 notifications on 4 different PC units here (including 2 laptops and a WIN 8.1 tablet.

The notifications seem to appear soon after you do your latest Windows updates. I know not everyone does their updates as regularly as others...but as soon as my daily updates were done...the notifications showed up (and were successfully completed).


----------



## dpeters11

The Windows Insider program has moved to warp speed, three builds this week.

They have also clarified that not all devices will get Windows 10 day one, which makes a lot more sense.

http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/02/windows-10-preparing-to-upgrade-one-billion-devices/


----------



## yosoyellobo

Anybody have any idea on when the upgrade be available on a Samsung laptop.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I sold my Dell XPS 18 computer and updated to a ACER Aspire AZ1-621G-UW11. Interested me to see the Windows 10 update window come into play. The Acer is brand new so will install all the updates available as soon as possible.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## plasmacat

yosoyellobo said:


> Anybody have any idea on when the upgrade be available on a Samsung laptop.


I got notification quite a few weeks ago to reserve my free copy on my 4 year old Samsung RV511. Said it will download once available. I have not taken them up on the offer and don't know if I will.


----------



## dpeters11

yosoyellobo said:


> Anybody have any idea on when the upgrade be available on a Samsung laptop.


It's not based on anything like that, they may just send it out to a certain number at a time, and more at a time as it goes.


----------



## dpeters11

plasmacat said:


> I got notification quite a few weeks ago to reserve my free copy on my 4 year old Samsung RV511. Said it will download once available. I have not taken them up on the offer and don't know if I will.


Personally, I'd recommend it. Maybe not right away, but before the free offer expires in July 2016.


----------



## Drucifer

I wonder if this rollout will be better run then the ACA rollout? Got to be about the same number of people.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm sure it will be. The preloaded app has already determined basic compatibility and Microsoft is controlling how many systems get it at once.


----------



## MysteryMan

I check and update my PC daily. This morning when I attempted to install Definition for Windows Defender-KB915597 (Definition 1.201.836.0) it failed with message stating Microsoft was installing other updates (probably for Windows 10) and to try later. I gave it a hour and when I went back to Windows Update the failed update was installed.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> The Windows Insider program has moved to warp speed, three builds this week.
> 
> They have also clarified that not all devices will get Windows 10 day one, which makes a lot more sense.
> 
> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/02/windows-10-preparing-to-upgrade-one-billion-devices/


I've got the notice on my computer, but when I bring up the dialog box none of the links work. Is there a step I'm missing?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Sony has issued a warning that there is a risk of software/driver corruption and are advising not to install Windows 10 until after their investigation this summer. Sony is currently having issues with Gracenote not working with their products.


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> Sony has issued a warning that there is a risk of software/driver corruption and are advising not to install Windows 10 until after their investigation this summer. Sony is currently having issues with Gracenote not working with their products.


I'm gonna wait til the dust settles. Last week my wonky desktop about drove me nuts (not a long drive). I don't want to go thru anything like that again for a while.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Rich said:


> I'm gonna wait til the dust settles. Last week my wonky desktop about drove me nuts (not a long drive). I don't want to go thru anything like that again for a while.
> 
> Rich


Same here. Am taking the wait and see approach.


----------



## Steve

Amazing how quickly these kids read through all the legalese, before hitting "OK". 

https://youtu.be/Mnc48BVZqrs


----------



## Nick

Legalese? What legalese?


----------



## AntAltMike

I just got my Microsoft notice on my HP Pavilion G6 today. It let me "reserve" my copy for installation on I think July 28 or 29th. Why should I or anyone have to reserve a copy of intellectual property, when it is endlessly replicable?


"Sir, you don't know what it means to reserve a car."

"No, YOU don't know what it means to reserve a car, because of you did, there'd be a car here for me. The one you reserved."


----------



## James Long

One is reserving their place in line for the download ... which will be sometime no earlier than the release date.

Microsoft does not have the bandwidth nor support system to upgrade every eligible machine on the same day. So they will be rolling it out beginning on the release date until all reservations are filled.


----------



## AntAltMike

I couldn't find it when I searched the archives for it a month ago, but back around 2002, when this site did not require registration to post, someone using the temporary screen name "trust me" announced the schedule for DirecTV sending out the revised software to remedy a dozen problems in the GAEBO/Sony B55s, (or was it B65s? I forget) that they had insisted didn't exist. It said that one night they'd go to every receiver in a certain area code (303?), and then the next night, to every receiver associated with an eastern time zone account, the next night to every central time zone account and the final night to every other account, with the caveat being that they would slow down the release schedule if they encountered difficulty handling the customer calls pursuant to each download.

The software revision worked great, solving every reported problem. I had been sending Hughes and Sony E-mails telling them of my plight, which was that when the tuner was set up in the secret, "stacked" mode for multiple dwelling use, it could not tune frequency-shifted transponders 12, 14, 16 and 18, which was killing me.

A week later, I got my first "reply" from Sony. They apologized for taking so long to get back to me, but added that since they hadn't heard from me since, they were going to assume that I had found a way to remedy the problem myself so they would not be contacting me further in this matter. Riiiight. I rewrote my own tuner software. Clever me.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I just purchased me a Windows 8.1 computer and during setup I was asked them to reserve Windows 10. Now that is faster than fast.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## AntAltMike

SeaBeagle said:


> I just purchased me a Windows 8.1 computer and during setup I was asked them to reserve Windows 10. Now that is faster than fast.


Every time I power up the laptop I bought off Craigslist for $85 and acquired in a parking lot rendezvous, Microsoft asks me to pay them $119 to make the Windows 7 upgrade software legal.


----------



## jimmie57

AntAltMike said:


> Every time I power up the laptop I bought off Craigslist for $85 and acquired in a parking lot rendezvous, Microsoft asks me to pay them $119 to make the Windows 7 upgrade software legal.


That might be a virus / Trojan , etc. If I remember correctly Microsoft never asks you for money. They just tell you that your software is illegal and then does not run.


----------



## steve053

AntAltMike said:


> Every time I power up the laptop I bought off *Craigslist* for $85 and acquired in a *parking lot rendezvous*, Microsoft asks me to pay them $119 to make the Windows 7 upgrade software legal.


Too funny.....

Microsoft did confirm they would not give free upgrades of Windows 10 to pirated copies of windows. Not say'n yours is pirated....

Just curious, how much for the Rolix watches in that parking lot?


----------



## MysteryMan

Anyone receiving the Windows 10 download should make sure all programs on your PC are compatible with Windows 10 before installing.


----------



## jimmie57

AntAltMike said:


> Every time I power up the laptop I bought off Craigslist for $85 and acquired in a parking lot rendezvous, Microsoft asks me to pay them $119 to make the Windows 7 upgrade software legal.


Take a look at this site.
http://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/microsoft-says-my-windows-7-is-pirated-now-what-am-i-suppose-to-do-now-588049/
It is a forum and there are many ideas there to fix it. Having said that, none of them mentioned money.

Link to Microsoft with discussions about legal Windows 7.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/windows-7-build-7601-this-copy-of-windows-is-not/0ab53d5f-4931-4b84-bdf4-05616edcb7ee?auth=1


----------



## AntAltMike

Actually, it didn't start displaying that message until I swapped some hard drives between computers, but it isn't inhibiting me from doing anything. My hunch is that the computer came with a Vista operating system, so either the previous owner did an unauthorized upgrade, or, once I switched drives, there was some detection that took place as the drive with the legal Windows 7 might interact on power-up with the BIOS of the HP G60 that was purchased with pre-installed Vista

One thing that pisses me off is that several years ago, when I bought a laptop from Best Buy, I paid an extra $300 to upgrade to whatever Microsoft calls its premium business package, and when that computer bit the dust two months later and I got rid of it, Microsoft won't let me use that same upgrade disk for my current computer because the $300 was a discounted price that attached to use with that computer only. Maybe there is a way to work around that restriction but I don't have the time to screw with it, since it just isn't that important to me.


----------



## jimmie57

AntAltMike said:


> Actually, it didn't start displaying that message until I swapped some hard drives between computers, but it isn't inhibiting me from doing anything.
> 
> One thing that pisses me off is that several years ago, when I bought a laptop from Best Buy, I paid an extra $300 to upgrade to whatever Microsoft calls its premium business package, and when that computer bit the dust two months later and I got rid of it, Microsoft won't let me use that same upgrade disk for my current computer because the $300 was a discounted price that attached to use with that computer only.
> 
> Maybe there is a way to work around that restriction but I don't have the time to screw with it, since it just isn't that important to me.


Swapping the drives would do it. For some reason the software makes a list of the devices on / in the machine and it is part of the authentication.
I think if you call Microsoft and tell them you uninstalled the original software and put it on this drive they can fix it.
If it is several years old you probably would be better off getting a new machine.


----------



## James Long

I seem to remember Microsoft linking to a website to ask for $135 when I had a couple of "non-genuine" XPs at work (purchased by a co worker). There were several steps from the error message to the payment screen ... not the usual "virus pop up" type of ask for money. And it was a legitimate way of making the copy legal.

I have not had experience with illegitimate copies of anything newer than XP. The "don't change too much hardware" issue has been there since XP. Microsoft makes it easier to buy another license than make an old license work.


----------



## Rich

AntAltMike said:


> Actually, it didn't start displaying that message until I swapped some hard drives between computers, but it isn't inhibiting me from doing anything. My hunch is that the computer came with a Vista operating system, so either the previous owner did an unauthorized upgrade, or, once I switched drives, there was some detection that took place as the drive with the legal Windows 7 might interact with the BIOS on power-up
> 
> One thing that pisses me off is that several years ago, when I bought a laptop from Best Buy, I paid an extra $300 to upgrade to whatever Microsoft calls its premium business package, and when that computer bit the dust two months later and I got rid of it, Microsoft won't let me use that same upgrade disk for my current computer because the $300 was a discounted price that attached to use with that computer only. Maybe there is a way to work around that restriction but I don't have the time to screw with it, since it just isn't that important to me.


They can be a real PITA to deal with. My wife went to Seattle to work with them concerning a license agreement between MS and her company. They gave her lots of goodies (it was a multi-million dollar deal) and one of them was a package containing the whole latest MS Office suite. The deal never went thru and they won't recognize the Office code number now. Sour grapes.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> Anyone receiving the Windows 10 download should make sure all programs on your PC are compatible with Windows 10 before installing.


Best advice so far.

It's for this very reason that rushing to upgrade is not prudent for most folks - you have a year.

The biggest hiccups early on will likely come from shortcomings of drivers for various hardware, including printers, monitors, cameras, video cams, etc. Individual companies will be updating their drivers over time...but only a limited number will have Win 10 supported day one.

Another consideration is the change to Windows Edge (from Internet Explorer earlier versions). For those using Chrome or something else...there still may be some "hiccups" in the beginning days or weeks after Win 10 is available (end of this month).

Bottom line...few pros and more cons to being "first on your block" to have Win 10 installed.


----------



## KyL416

AntAltMike said:


> My hunch is that the computer came with a Vista operating system, so either the previous owner did an unauthorized upgrade, or, once I switched drives, there was some detection that took place as the drive with the legal Windows 7 might interact with the BIOS on power-up


That could be a problem if they used an OEM activation, computers designed for Vista usually have SLIC 2.0 while Windows 7 requires SLIC 2.1, while Windows 8 abandoned SLIC in favor of MSDM where the product key for the specific edition that came with your computer is embedded in the BIOS.

Also there can be problems if you swap hard drives between manufacturers. (i.e. take a Windows OEM installation from a Dell PC and put the hard drive in an HP PC)


----------



## SeaBeagle

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Best advice so far.
> 
> It's for this very reason that rushing to upgrade is not prudent for most folks - you have a year.
> 
> The biggest hiccups early on will likely come from shortcomings of drivers for various hardware, including printers, monitors, cameras, video cams, etc. Individual companies will be updating their drivers over time...but only a limited number will have Win 10 supported day one.
> 
> Another consideration is the change to Windows Edge (from Internet Explorer earlier versions). For those using Chrome or something else...there still may be some "hiccups" in the beginning days or weeks after Win 10 is available (end of this month).
> 
> Bottom line...few pros and more cons to being "first on your block" to have Win 10 installed.


True, like updating a iPhone to a newer version. Always better to wait. I will wait about a month before I update my computer to 10.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11

Fortunately, I think at least the majority of software and hardware that works on 8 will work on 10, except for the few systems that were incompatible with 8.1. On that side, it's not as big of a change as going from XP to Vista.

I know that there were AMD driver issues during the preview, but they worked those out a while ago. Of course not all companies do that.

I think third party antivirus will be a potential issue until there are updates for it.


----------



## MysteryMan

dpeters11 said:


> Fortunately, I think at least the majority of software and hardware that works on 8 will work on 10, except for the few systems that were incompatible with 8.1. On that side, it's not as big of a change as going from XP to Vista.
> 
> I know that there were AMD driver issues during the preview, but they worked those out a while ago. Of course not all companies do that.
> 
> I think third party antivirus will be a potential issue until there are updates for it.


I use System Mechanic Professional. Back in May they had a survey asking if you were going to upgrade to Windows 10. A few days ago I received a message stating they will be upgrading the current version to a new one that will be compatible with Windows 10.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Best advice so far.
> 
> It's for this very reason that rushing to upgrade is not prudent for most folks - you have a year.
> 
> The biggest hiccups early on will likely come from shortcomings of drivers for various hardware, including printers, monitors, cameras, video cams, etc. Individual companies will be updating their drivers over time...but only a limited number will have Win 10 supported day one.
> 
> Another consideration is the change to Windows Edge (from Internet Explorer earlier versions). For those using Chrome or something else...there still may be some "hiccups" in the beginning days or weeks after Win 10 is available (end of this month).
> 
> Bottom line...few pros and more cons to being "first on your block" to have Win 10 installed.


Yup, and factoring in my lack of luck... I'll be waiting for someone to tell me it's safe.

Rich


----------



## Rich

KyL416 said:


> That could be a problem if they used an OEM activation, computers designed for Vista usually have SLIC 2.0 while Windows 7 requires SLIC 2.1, while Windows 8 abandoned SLIC in favor of MSDM where the product key for the specific edition that came with your computer is embedded in the BIOS.
> 
> Also there can be problems if you swap hard drives between manufacturers. (i.e. take a Windows OEM installation from a Dell PC and put the hard drive in an HP PC)


I read your posts and all I can think of is how ignorant I am. My own fault for just using computers instead of learning how they work.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Fortunately, I think at least the majority of software and hardware that works on 8 will work on 10, except for the few systems that were incompatible with 8.1. On that side, it's not as big of a change as going from XP to Vista.
> 
> I know that there were AMD driver issues during the preview, but they worked those out a while ago. Of course not all companies do that.
> 
> I think third party antivirus will be a potential issue until there are updates for it.


This makes me feel a lot better about the whole thing. Best part is, I don't use my computers for anything other than as portals to the Net. I'll still wait until someone (like you) tells me to go ahead and do it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> _*I use System Mechanic Professional.*_ Back in May they had a survey asking if you were going to upgrade to Windows 10. A few days ago I received a message stating they will be upgrading the current version to a new one that will be compatible with Windows 10.


I am so out of my depth here. Just looked that up. I didn't know programs like that existed.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

I run reg System Mech (without) the Virus protection as I get NORTON (FREE) LOL! included with the price of my ISP (comcast) so I use it. Asfar as windows 10 - All my win7 PC's are offering to upgrade now (with the flagg notice) however - There may some driver issue's as always in the begining -and with Windows media center DOA in Win10 - I'll wait and use win7 till the end of it's life and thing should have been worked out by that time for 10 as they will be pushing Win14 by then.


----------



## phrelin

Rich said:


> I read your posts and all I can think of is how ignorant I am. My own fault for just using computers instead of learning how they work.
> 
> Rich


Waiting is wise.

Also, you don't need to have learned "how they work."

I did that in 1970 and continued that learning process ... and continued that learning process ... and continued that learning process.... It wasn't and isn't like learning to adjust to an automatic transmission in a car. It's like the auto mechanic who started working on cars in 1970 and by the 2000's had to adjust to the electronics to fix a car - uncomfortable and frequently mystifying.

Windows 10 is the final step in a decade-long process. The reality is that us old-timers (I'm over 70 and relate to the time of and characters on "Halt and Catch Fire") are not going to give up our "desktop computer feel" for day-to-day chores. We bought Surface Pro 2's running Windows 8.1 as soon as they became available and set them up to look and feel like desktop computers.

We knew we couldn't reject the "device-with-apps-reality" that my granddaughter's generation grew up with, are comfortable with, and depend upon. I'm embracing them just as the business community will have to. We had to find a way to slide from the traditional clunky desktop (bad word, it's under the desk) to the tablet model.

Enterprises will need to leave the 20th Century by 2020 and Microsoft has been struggling to get them to do it. The struggle is with IT folks who have allowed themselves to become too comfortable with what they know.

If you still have enterprise software that is Windows-based but won't run on Windows 10 and you're defending that, welcome to the exit door. You've rejected the entire Millennial Generation even though Microsoft gave you a decade to adjust.

For the rest of us non-enterprise individuals, the tablet model was created by Steve Jobs at Apple and embraced by all of us fools as the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Why do I say "fools" you may ask? Because it incorporates the American "throw away" habit. You don't fix it, you replace it. You don't swap hard drives because there are no spinning hard drives in a Surface, iPad nor any other tablet. You don't keep data on hard drives, you keep it in the cloud. You keep your gmail on Google's computers, not your computer.

Sure, we can continue to have a "tower" computer - I still have one near my desk. But that is not the 2015 computer model because there aren't computers or even software, but rather devices and apps.

I'm having a problem with the idea of keeping my data in a cloud, which really means someone else's computer with spinning hard drives which I can only access through the internet. My problem is the anxiety that arises when I remember that networks are mostly of the _*"ether*_net" variety. I remember that...



> The idea was first documented in a memo that Dr. Robert Metcalfe wrote on May 22, 1973, where he named it after the disproven _luminiferous ether_ as an "omnipresent, completely-passive medium for the propagation of electromagnetic waves".


Using that idea of luminiferous ether disproven in the 19th Century as a whimsical naming choice was a good one. So is "The Cloud" a good choice. Neither has a true form, both can "blow away" in the slightest wind. But that's my habitual "old guy" thinking.

There is not enough nagging Luddite in me that I haven't started eliminating paper copies of records I have in PDF format. But storing any new creations only in "the cloud" just doesn't cut it for me. So there are nice spinning hard drives connected to our Surface Pro 2's.

I am contemplating using that free cloud space provided by Microsoft for backup of documents if I can get over the fear of having personal information being stored there. Why I worry about that I don't know since almost every new document is created on or downloaded from a computer connected to the internet and everything from the details of my finances to my medical records are on the internet. But I have these anxieties....

Windows 10 isn't the "must have" operating system. It is the "must be" operating system, the system that reflects what "must be" in 2015.

Windows 7 or, worse yet, Windows XT are so 20th Century. They operate on hardware that likely takes up more space than a large frying pan or even a toilet, can't really be carried around conveniently, are designed for hard drives not the cloud. Stick with it and you'll soon be getting a puzzled look from 30-year-old people wondering why you would want to drive as your primary car a 1968 Rambler American.

Oh, and I'm the guy who still has a couple of his original Tandy Model II's and Model 100's.


----------



## Rich

phrelin said:


> Waiting is wise.
> 
> Also, you don't need to have learned "how they work."
> 
> I did that in 1970 and continued that learning process ... and continued that learning process ... and continued that learning process.... It wasn't and isn't like learning to adjust to an automatic transmission in a car. It's like the auto mechanic who started working on cars in 1970 and by the 2000's had to adjust to the electronics to fix a car - uncomfortable and frequently mystifying.
> 
> Windows 10 is the final step in a decade-long process. The reality is that us old-timers (I'm over 70 and relate to the time of and characters on "Halt and Catch Fire") are not going to give up our "desktop computer feel" for day-to-day chores. We bought Surface Pro 2's running Windows 8.1 as soon as they became available and set them up to look and feel like desktop computers.
> 
> We knew we couldn't reject the "device-with-apps-reality" that my granddaughter's generation grew up with, are comfortable with, and depend upon. I'm embracing them just as the business community will have to. We had to find a way to slide from the traditional clunky desktop (bad word, it's under the desk) to the tablet model.
> 
> Enterprises will need to leave the 20th Century by 2020 and Microsoft has been struggling to get them to do it. The struggle is with IT folks who have allowed themselves to become too comfortable with what they know.
> 
> If you still have enterprise software that is Windows-based but won't run on Windows 10 and you're defending that, welcome to the exit door. You've rejected the entire Millennial Generation even though Microsoft gave you a decade to adjust.
> 
> For the rest of us non-enterprise individuals, the tablet model was created by Steve Jobs at Apple and embraced by all of us fools as the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Why do I say "fools" you may ask? Because it incorporates the American "throw away" habit. You don't fix it, you replace it. You don't swap hard drives because there are no spinning hard drives in a Surface, iPad nor any other tablet. You don't keep data on hard drives, you keep it in the cloud. You keep your gmail on Google's computers, not your computer.
> 
> Sure, we can continue to have a "tower" computer - I still have one near my desk. But that is not the 2015 computer model because there aren't computers or even software, but rather devices and apps.
> 
> I'm having a problem with the idea of keeping my data in a cloud, which really means someone else's computer with spinning hard drives which I can only access through the internet. My problem is the anxiety that arises when I remember that networks are mostly of the _*"ether*_net" variety. I remember that...
> 
> Using that idea of luminiferous ether disproven in the 19th Century as a whimsical naming choice was a good one. So is "The Cloud" a good choice. Neither has a true form, both can "blow away" in the slightest wind. But that's my habitual "old guy" thinking.
> 
> There is not enough nagging Luddite in me that I haven't started eliminating paper copies of records I have in PDF format. But storing any new creations only in "the cloud" just doesn't cut it for me. So there are nice spinning hard drives connected to our Surface Pro 2's.
> 
> I am contemplating using that free cloud space provided by Microsoft for backup of documents if I can get over the fear of having personal information being stored there. Why I worry about that I don't know since almost every new document is created on or downloaded from a computer connected to the internet and everything from the details of my finances to my medical records are on the internet. But I have these anxieties....
> 
> Windows 10 isn't the "must have" operating system. It is the "must be" operating system, the system that reflects what "must be" in 2015.
> 
> Windows 7 or, worse yet, Windows XT are so 20th Century. They operate on hardware that likely takes up more space than a large frying pan or even a toilet, can't really be carried around conveniently, are designed for hard drives not the cloud. Stick with it and you'll soon be getting a puzzled look from 30-year-old people wondering why you would want to drive as your primary car a 1968 Rambler American.
> 
> Oh, and I'm the guy who still has a couple of his original Tandy Model II's and Model 100's.


Great post!

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo

What is wrong with a 1968 Rambler American?


----------



## AntAltMike

yosoyellobo said:


> What is wrong with a 1968 Rambler American?


The aluminum block.


----------



## Cholly

Over the past few days, I've noticed a Windows 10 start screen icon in the task bar of my Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 computers. Hover on it and you get the message "Get Windows 10" displayed. I'm leery of doing it for now, because I have a number of programs (Partiacularly Office 2010) on both of these computers, that will have to be reinstalled. Of course, I have to back up all my data files (douments and pictures) before doing the installation.


----------



## dpeters11

Cholly said:


> Over the past few days, I've noticed a Windows 10 start screen icon in the task bar of my Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 computers. Hover on it and you get the message "Get Windows 10" displayed. I'm leery of doing it for now, because I have a number of programs (Partiacularly Office 2010) on both of these computers, that will have to be reinstalled. Of course, I have to back up all my data files (douments and pictures) before doing the installation.


To do the free upgrade, you'll need to do an in place upgrade, not a clean install. With that, you shouldn't need to reinstall apps. Office 2010 is compatible.


----------



## harsh

AntAltMike said:


> Every time I power up the laptop I bought off Craigslist for $85 and acquired in a parking lot rendezvous, Microsoft asks me to pay them $119 to make the Windows 7 upgrade software legal.


That's what happens when someone installs the software without an activation code. It is not a sign of certain doom as Jimmy57 asserts.

It will get worse as time goes on and you will not be eligible for the free Windows 10 deal unless you buy a version of Windows that qualifies.


----------



## jimmie57

harsh said:


> That's what happens when someone installs the software without an activation code. *It is not a sign of certain doom as Jimmy57 asserts.*
> 
> *It will get worse as time goes on and you will not be eligible for the free Windows 10 deal unless you buy a version of Windows that qualifies*.


How did you get doom out of my posts ?

Who in their right mind would buy an authentic version of Windows 7 for a laptop they paid $85 for just to get the free upgrade to windows 10 ?


----------



## jimmie57

I cranked up my old Dell running Windows XP this morning. I do this every now and then just to see that it still works. It did after reseating the video card.
After the 3 updates that it had to load and install I did not get the Windows 10 free upgrade sign.
Of course this is what I expected.


----------



## SeaBeagle

yosoyellobo said:


> What is wrong with a 1968 Rambler American?


Back when we had regular vehicles before those junky imports started showing up not very good of a reputation. But, now with those junky Toyotas, Mazdas, Nissans a Rambler would put all of those junky cars to shame. Been better if this country would is those imports would never been sold here.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle

jimmie57 said:


> I cranked up my old Dell running Windows XP this morning. I do this every now and then just to see that it still works. It did after reseating the video card.
> After the 3 updates that it had to load and install I did not get the Windows 10 free upgrade sign.
> Of course this is what I expected.


If I had this option in my Dell Desktop for a free update I would decline because I HATE the menu system in Windows 7, 8.1. I would defiantly stay with XP.

My Dell desktop has Windows XP.

Now on my Acer touchscreen which came with Windows 8.1 I reserved Windows 10.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## WestDC

I upgraded all my. Xp machines to Win7 pro when support for xp ended.
14 year old Dell 11 year old dell laptop & 12 year old desk top. No could stuff for me usb 1.5 disk drive for storage.
That will last for my lifetime.
Smart phone for email text and such.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Has anybody with a Samsung laptop gotten the notification from Microsoft? Apparently Samsung blocks the automatic upgrade. I have gotten noticification from two other computers that I have with no problems.


----------



## mexican-bum

yosoyellobo said:


> Has anybody with a Samsung laptop gotten the notification from Microsoft? Apparently Samsung blocks the automatic upgrade. I have gotten noticification from two other computers that I have with no problems.


Wife's work computer is a Samsung and it got the notification a few weeks ago. It's running windows 7.


----------



## harsh

jimmie57 said:


> That might be a virus / Trojan , etc. If I remember correctly Microsoft never asks you for money.





jimmie57 said:


> How did you get doom out of my posts ?


Sounds fraught with danger to me.


> Who in their right mind would buy an authentic version of Windows 7 for a laptop they paid $85 for just to get the free upgrade to windows 10 ?


Someone who was planning on using said computer long term.


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> That will last for my lifetime.


Microsoft always figures out a way to make using old versions of Windows difficult. The assault on Vista started a couple of months ago with a change to the desktop preferences that, by default, prevents some applications from opening their windows. It can be worked around, but this was just the first recognizable volley.


----------



## jimmie57

harsh said:


> Sounds fraught with danger to me.
> Someone who was planning on using said computer long term.


Just some Virus / Trojan Killer time to get it fixed.
I had a friend that had a hijacked computer wanting $200 or they were going to come get him and put him in jail. I had to start up in safe mode and run the software to find and remove it. It had embedded itself in the Registry. Removed it and the computer was good as new again.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> Microsoft always figures out a way to make using old versions of Windows difficult. The assault on Vista started a couple of months ago with a change to the desktop preferences that, by default, prevents some applications from opening their windows. It can be worked around, but this was just the first recognizable volley.


I still have one XP machine running (I'd like to replace it with Windows 7). I use it for a specific automated task not browsing etc. It has not gotten any worse since it became unsupported (the biggest problem is with the power supply).

I did not have any problems with my Vista machine until the hardware died a few months ago. Everything opened fine, upgrades installed, every piece of software I downloaded worked when installed. I did not see any "assault" by Microsoft on Vista.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> I still have one XP machine running (I'd like to replace it with Windows 7). I use it for a specific automated task not browsing etc. It has not gotten any worse since it became unsupported (the biggest problem is with the power supply).


You're talking about servers and/or controllers and I'm talking about daily drivers. The theatre organ in my town is still running Windows 98se because there's no pressing need to keep up with what's going on outside the theatre. It is the machines that aren't dedicated to a particular task that stand the highest risk of not getting updates that are needed to remain functional. I had to give up Windows 2000 as my daily driver because Microsoft wouldn't install updated Internet certificates.


> I did not have any problems with my Vista machine until the hardware died a few months ago.


The assault that I speak of came in June so you probably didn't encounter it. For me, the problem was running Putty (terminal program) as the configuration window would open but the actual terminal window would not. Changing the desktop scheme to something less fancy was a workaround. Microsoft has a plan for stinking Vista and it is just getting started.


----------



## dpeters11

Of course even devices not on the Internet can still get infected. Generally, I'm OK with systems like the organ. But I wish ones on the Internet had updates getting installed. Of course some systems that are currently supported don't always get them.


----------



## Cholly

SeaBeagle said:


> Back when we had regular vehicles before those junky imports started showing up not very good of a reputation. But, now with those junky Toyotas, Mazdas, Nissans a Rambler would put all of those junky cars to shame. Been better if this country would is those imports would never been sold here.


You're kidding, of course? You might be well advised to look at the reviews of these brands in Consumer Reports, Car & Driver and Motor Trend. You'd find that all make quality cars. I've owned Hondas and Toyotas and would stake them at any of the traditionallly "American " cars Ii've owned - Chevys, Fords, Plymouths. My current car is a Toyota Prius, which is probabl the best quality car I've ever owned.
All the "foreign" brands you've mentioned have plants in America. Here's a list from the NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/19/automobiles/20090619-auto-plants-4.html

As to the Rambler: It was considered to be the first American compact car. Ramblers were produced only from 1950 until 1958.


----------



## harsh

Cholly said:


> As to the Rambler: It was considered to be the first American compact car. Ramblers were produced only from 1950 until 1958.


Ramblers were produced at the turn of the 20th century. Nash bought the company and changed the name to Nash Motors in 1916.

Nash-Kelvinator and Hudson combined in 1954 to create American Motors and the Nash and Hudson brands gave way to the new Rambler brand in 1958. American Motors dropped the Rambler brand and went with AMC in 1968 and AMC was scavenged by Chrysler 20 years later. An ignominious death for the company that brought us the Hornet, the "Bathtub Car" (Nash Statesman) and the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## yosoyellobo

A little off topic but does anybody remembers a movie from the fifthties I believe about hot rods which if I remembers correctly feature Nashes as the cars driven by the police which could never catch up to the hot rods.

Ps. The movie I am looking for is Hot Rod from 1950. From TCM


David Langham (James Lydon), the youngest son of a hot-rod hating father, Judge Langham (Art Baker), buys an old jalopy but, out of respect for his father, doesn't convert it. He changes his mind when Jack Blodgett (Tommy Bond), the local speed demon, impresses David's girl, Janie Pitts (Gloria Winters), and David makes his car the fastest in town. Jack steals David's hot rod, and flees the scene of an accident he causes. The car is traced back to David, but the truth comes out in court, although David's father is still unhappy about the car...until David and his friend, Swifty Johnson (Gil Stratton Jr.), use it to apprehend some escaping robbers. The Judge decides to back a movement for building a hot-rod race track for the town.


----------



## billsharpe

Rich said:


> I read your posts and all I can think of is how ignorant I am. My own fault for just using computers instead of learning how they work.
> 
> Rich


I know how computers work. You push the power button and wait. And to turn them off you push the start button (doesn't seem intuitive).

I also know how electricity works. You push the wall button and the light comes on. You don't have to wait.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> I cranked up my old Dell running Windows XP this morning. I do this every now and then just to see that it still works. It did after reseating the video card.
> After the 3 updates that it had to load and install I did not get the Windows 10 free upgrade sign.
> Of course this is what I expected.


Yeah, they stopped supporting XP a while ago. I tried to fix a friend's computer and it was running XP. I got a message saying that XP was no longer supported.

Rich


----------



## harsh

billsharpe said:


> You push the wall button and the light comes on. You don't have to wait.


Unless you have some of those particularly slow CFL or LED lamps where there is a noticeable delay.


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> Yeah, they stopped supporting XP a while ago. I tried to fix a friend's computer and it was running XP. I got a message saying that XP was no longer supported.
> 
> Rich


It also tried to update Java but the program told me that it does not support XP. I had to cancel the install of the new update.


----------



## Steve

jimmie57 said:


> It also tried to update Java but the program told me that it does not support XP.


I'm not sure Java doesn't pose a similar security risk.

Speaking of security, more calls to abolish Flash: http://www.wired.com/2015/07/adobe-flash-player-die/


----------



## jimmie57

Steve said:


> I'm not sure Java doesn't pose a similar security risk.
> 
> Speaking of security, more calls to abolish Flash: http://www.wired.com/2015/07/adobe-flash-player-die/


I do have troubles with Flash very often. Some sites want Active-X filtering On, some want it off. I have uninstalled it, started over, changed the Global settings, etc.

Then there are several other forms of video players that all seem to fight over who is going to play it and you wind up with nothing.


----------



## dpeters11

XP just needs to go away. There is a hack to get updates until 2019, but it's not something I'd do.

Flash and Java (in the browser) also need to go away.

Vista support ends April 2017, Win 7 Jan 2019, Windows 8.1 Jan 2023.


----------



## dpeters11

We're getting close. The version they released today doesn't have the Preview watermark. It's thought that the final build is this with some updates.


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> XP just needs to go away. There is a hack to get updates until 2019, but it's not something I'd do.
> 
> Flash and Java (in the browser) also need to go away.
> 
> Vista support ends April 2017, Win 7 Jan 2019, Windows 8.1 Jan 2023.


OS is something I prefer not to get to far behind in. I never want to be my aunt who was statisfied with her 19" B&W TV.


----------



## Nick

Drucifer said:


> OS is something I prefer not to get to far behind in. *I never want to be my aunt* who was statisfied with her 19" B&W TV.


That's probably a wise choice, otherwise you'd probably be well advised to consult with Bruce er,
_Caitlyn_ Jenner.

What... too soon? :shrug:


----------



## dpeters11

Drucifer said:


> OS is something I prefer not to get to far behind in. I never want to be my aunt who was statisfied with her 19" B&W TV.


Yeah, I wasn't happy when I had to revert my mother's Vista laptop to XP, even with the issues early on with Vista. But she had some programs she refused to upgrade to compatible versions. Fortunately I convinced her to go to 7 before XP expired.


----------



## harsh

Vista had a few wins over XP but UAC outweighed most or all of them.

Only now are we seeing mainstream software that can't be made to run under XP (not simply because of version checking).


----------



## dpeters11

UAC was something that needed to be done, it just was a bit too protective at the beginning.


----------



## SayWhat?

Yo! M$, Don't be spammin' my TaskBar!!

I don't need your 10 thingy showing up.


----------



## dpeters11

Remove KB3035583 and keep it from installing in the future.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SayWhat? said:


> Yo! M$, Don't be spammin' my TaskBar!!
> 
> I don't need your 10 thingy showing up.


You could hide the icon and show only notifications.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## SeaBeagle

dpeters11 said:


> Remove KB3035583 and keep it from installing in the future.


What does KB3035583 do?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jimmie57

SeaBeagle said:


> What does KB3035583 do?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


http://www.infoworld.com/article/2903005/operating-systems/what-we-don-t-know-about-mystery-windows-patch-kb-3035583.html


----------



## SayWhat?

> I think the description of the patch by rugk on the eset Security Forum is accurate: It's "an adware/PUA/PUS/PUP for Windows 10 upgrade." But to reiterate, we haven't seen any examples of the advertising. We don't know what the final behavior of this patch will be -- it could be as innocuous as an occasional balloon notification that a free upgrade to Windows 10 awaits or as obnoxious as the botched "not genuine" screen blackouts. This is the plumbing, laid well in advance of Windows 10's availability.


http://www.infoworld.com/article/2907472/operating-systems/windows-10-upgrade-nagware-patch-kb-3035583-now-marked-important-on-some-win7-pcs.html


----------



## jimmie57

SeaBeagle said:


> What does KB3035583 do?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


This is what Windows says about this update.

Update installs Get Windows 10 app in Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 SP1

This update installs the Get Windows 10 app, which helps users understand their Windows 10 upgrade options and device readiness. For more information about Windows 10, see Windows 10.

This update applies to Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1) and Internet Explorer 11 (IE11). Before you install this update, check out the Prerequisites section.

Link to it:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583


----------



## dpeters11

Personally I don't think there's anything nefarious. Windows 10 is free for the machine if you upgrade in the first year, and they want as many people to upgrade as possible. If it weren't for that tray icon, the normal people may never know about the offer.

At the end of the year, Windows 7 will have about two and a half years of extended support left. Some may get new systems in that time and get the new OS, but there will be a lot that will still be using the same one and keep Win7.


----------



## harsh

dpeters11 said:


> Personally I don't think there's anything nefarious. Windows 10 is free for the machine if you upgrade in the first year, and they want as many people to upgrade as possible.


There may be something nefarious lurking beneath the icon if you opt in. It is my understanding that once you opt in, Windows 10 will be installed and updated when Microsoft decides and there's little to nothing that you can do about it short of cutting off your Internet connection. On the consumer versions, all updates will be installed automatically (when the machine is judged by Microsoft to be "idle") and without the option to postpone.


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> There may be something nefarious lurking beneath the icon if you opt in. It is my understanding that once you opt in, Windows 10 will be installed and updated when Microsoft decides and there's little to nothing that you can do about it short of cutting off your Internet connection. On the consumer versions, all updates will be installed automatically (when the machine is judged by Microsoft to be "idle") and without the option to postpone.


Per Microsoft - "There's no obligation and you can cancel your reservation at any time. After you reserve, we will "download" Windows 10 to your device when it's available. Then we will notify you when your device is ready to "install" the upgrade". That said, one can choose whether to "install" Windows 10 or not.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Per Microsoft - "There's no obligation and you can cancel your reservation at any time. After you reserve, we will "download" Windows 10 to your device when it's available. Then we will notify you when your device is ready to "install" the upgrade". That said, one can choose whether to "install" Windows 10 or not.


I am going to load it on my Laptop and my Desktop as soon as it comes out. Later on it will also be available for my Windows phone. Then my 3 devices will all be on the same software.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I am going to load it on my Laptop and my Desktop as soon as it comes out. Later on it will also be available for my Windows phone. Then my 3 devices will all be on the same software.


Read posts #105 and #111 before you install.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Read posts #105 and #111 before you install.


Did that earlier but did them again just now.
I don't think I will have a problem. Most if not all of my programs have been sending updates that say this update is to run with Windows 10.
My MAIN program is Open Office and it says it is ready. Other than that it is the internet for me.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Did that earlier but did them again just now.
> I don't think I will have a problem. Most if not all of my programs have been sending updates that say this update is to run with Windows 10.
> My MAIN program is Open Office and it says it is ready. Other than that it is the internet for me.


I'm pretty much like you. But I'm still gonna wait for awhile and see how this shakes out.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat?

MysteryMan said:


> Per Microsoft - "There's no obligation and you can cancel your reservation at any time.


Yeah. Sure. And I got a bridge over the Everglades for you .. cheap.



> After you reserve, we will "download" Windows 10 to your device when it's available. Then we will notify you when your device is ready to "install" the upgrade".


I don't want them downloading anything first, then telling me about it.



> That said, one can choose whether to "install" Windows 10 or not.


For the time being. But will it install itself later sometime when they decide they no longer want to give you the choice?

I have NO intention of going to 10 for at least a year, maybe two.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah. Sure. And I got a bridge over the Everglades for you .. cheap.
> 
> I don't want them downloading anything first, then telling me about it.
> 
> For the time being. But will it install itself later sometime when they decide they no longer want to give you the choice?
> 
> I have NO intention of going to 10 for at least a year, maybe two.


Then disconnect your computer from the network, unplug the power cord, and wait it out for a year, maybe two. Your computer will be safe from both the Windows 10 virus as well as all other known viruses. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah. Sure. And I got a bridge over the Everglades for you .. cheap.
> 
> I don't want them downloading anything first, then telling me about it.
> 
> For the time being. But will it install itself later sometime when they decide they no longer want to give you the choice?
> 
> I have NO intention of going to 10 for at least a year, maybe two.


I feel certain that you will have to click on OK or similar to do the Install, if not the Download also.
It gives you the option to cancel your reserved copy already.


----------



## dpeters11

It will not just upgrade itself. I've seen an odd amount of negative comments regarding 10. I have a friend that is somehow upset that their adding a virtual desktop function and new window snapping options and keyboard shortcuts. I just told him, if you don't like virtual desktops, don't use them. The APIs have been there for years, it's just that an extra download is no longer needed.


----------



## Tom Robertson

dpeters11 said:


> It will not just upgrade itself. I've seen an odd amount of negative comments regarding 10. I have a friend that is somehow upset that their adding a virtual desktop function and new window snapping options and keyboard shortcuts. I just told him, if you don't like virtual desktops, don't use them. The APIs have been there for years, it's just that an extra download is no longer needed.


Exactly! I don't like some of the WIndows 8 "charms" popping up--so I turn them off. Problem solved. Move on and have fun. 

New snapping options could be good. I find some of the current ones very helpful to me.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11

They've made some good improvements to Snap.

http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/04/arrange-your-windows-in-a-snap/


----------



## Tom Robertson

dpeters11 said:


> They've made some good improvements to Snap.
> 
> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/04/arrange-your-windows-in-a-snap/


Sounds great! Thanks for sharing that link. I likie!

I could use just about every mode desktops and laptops would use--and possibly the touch tablet modes someday. Woohoo!

Peace,
Tom


----------



## MysteryMan

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah. Sure. And I got a bridge over the Everglades for you .. cheap.
> 
> I don't want them downloading anything first, then telling me about it.
> 
> For the time being. But will it install itself later sometime when they decide they no longer want to give you the choice?
> 
> I have NO intention of going to 10 for at least a year, maybe two.


Per Microsoft - You have between 29 July 15 - 29 July 16 to take advantage of the free upgrade to Windows 10......That said, you are free to wait at least a year, maybe two but if you do you will be paying full price for Windows 10.


----------



## SayWhat?

MysteryMan said:


> Per Microsoft - You have between 29 July 15 - 29 July 16 to take advantage of the free upgrade to Windows 10......That said, you are free to wait at least a year, maybe two but if you do you will be paying full price for Windows 10.


Not a problem since I really don't intend to do it at all. Might be the next time I buy a PC if I can't find one with 7 on it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Anyone needing more information about Windows 10 should read Stuart Sweet's "Are you ready for Windows 10?" article posted on "The Solid Signal Blog" on 9 July 15.


----------



## dpeters11

SayWhat? said:


> Not a problem since I really don't intend to do it at all. Might be the next time I buy a PC if I can't find one with 7 on it.


The end of sales date for consumer PC's was last year. Professional is still available but I think that is mainly on the business lines. Particularly if you're a few years out to get a new PC, no one is going to be selling systems with 7.


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> The end of sales date for consumer PC's was last year. Professional is still available but I think that is mainly on the business lines. Particularly if you're a few years out to get a new PC, no one is going to be selling systems with 7.


Office Depot has lots of models of PCs with Windows 7 on them and some that have Windows 8.1 that can revert to 7.
http://www.officedepot.com/a/browse/desktop-computers/N=5+592157&cbxRefine=685618/

http://www.officedepot.com/a/browse/laptops/N=5+592158&cbxRefine=685618/


----------



## dpeters11

Looks like most of those are the business lines that was the exception I mentioned, as they have Pro. To downgrade, you must have 8.1 Pro. But I doubt 2-3 years from now they still will be as we get closer to 2019.

Some are refurbished with Home, which would be exempt from the 2014 deadline, as they are originally from prior to it.


----------



## dpeters11

Microsoft is starting to release some posts targeted to users, prior to this they have mostly been targeted to Windows Insiders.

http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/19/familiarity-in-windows-10/

If you watch the video, don't bother with sound unless you really like thumpy music.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Then we will notify you when your device is ready to "install" the upgrade". That said, one can choose whether to "install" Windows 10 or not.


These promises coming from a company that considers patches that nag about upgrading or otherwise harm the user experience to be classed as important updates.

I stopped believing what Microsoft says about updates when they started pointing to non-existent web pages in lieu of making it clear what their Patch Tuesday patches did. It used to be that if you clicked on a patch in Windows Update, there was a description of what it was intended to accomplish expressed in a single paragraph. Now you get boilerplate and a 404 error.

But wait! If you subscribe to MSDN for an additional annual fee, they'll let you in on what's going on.


----------



## jimmie57

harsh said:


> These promises coming from a company that considers patches that nag about upgrading or otherwise harm the user experience to be classed as important updates.
> 
> I stopped believing what Microsoft says about updates when they started pointing to non-existent web pages in lieu of making it clear what their Patch Tuesday patches did. It used to be that if you clicked on a patch in Windows Update, there was a description of what it was intended to accomplish expressed in a single paragraph. Now you get boilerplate and a 404 error.
> 
> But wait! If you subscribe to MSDN for an additional annual fee, they'll let you in on what's going on.


It must be hard to live as you and not like anything or anybody.


----------



## dpeters11

harsh said:


> These promises coming from a company that considers patches that nag about upgrading or otherwise harm the user experience to be classed as important updates.
> 
> I stopped believing what Microsoft says about updates when they started pointing to non-existent web pages in lieu of making it clear what their Patch Tuesday patches did. It used to be that if you clicked on a patch in Windows Update, there was a description of what it was intended to accomplish expressed in a single paragraph. Now you get boilerplate and a 404 error.
> 
> But wait! If you subscribe to MSDN for an additional annual fee, they'll let you in on what's going on.


I deep dive into each patch every month and read the details they publish. The articles are on the Technet subdomain, but require no subscription. Now, one thing that does irritate me is that you used to be able to get pre-release notifications, you do now have to be a Premier customer for those. Those never gave details for obvious reasons, but at least you'd know in advance what was going to be coming out.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> It must be hard to live as you and not like anything or anybody.


I worked with a guy like that and played ball with him on two teams. One day, while we were in a secluded place, I asked him why he was so obnoxious to most people (I managed those two teams, so if he wanted to play instead of sitting on the bench he had to be relatively nice to me). He certainly wasn't dumb, was very religious and well spoken and a very good mechanic. Seemed like he just didn't like people in general and wouldn't take the time to get to know them. Good family man, just didn't want to be bothered with people in general. Still don't have any idea why he was the way he was, he had no real explanation for it. On the ballfield he was accepted as a good teammate and treated the guys on the teams in a very pleasant way. Strange people abound.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

Win 10 is a FREE upgrade, which is a first for Microsoft operating systems. If you don't want it, fine, but quit griping about it. Anyone that unhappy with Microsoft should switch to Macintosh, Android, or Linux.

Frankly I'm looking forward to the upgrade but definitely not on the 29th.


----------



## phrelin

I was looking forward to it. Now I'm not so sure...

I got an email tonight from Microsoft with the subject line "You've reserved Windows 10 - what's next?" it has this in it: "Here are some common questions about the upgrade process. Click on the links for answers." I clicked on all four links and they linked me to this:










I wonder if Satya Nadella got one of those emails.... :sure:


----------



## MysteryMan

phrelin said:


> I was looking forward to it. Now I'm not so sure...
> 
> I got an email tonight from Microsoft with the subject line "You've reserved Windows 10 - what's next?" it has this in it: "Here are some common questions about the upgrade process. Click on the links for answers." I clicked on all four links and they linked me to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Satya Nadella got one of those emails.... :sure:


Try again. I received the same email. When I click on the first three selections it takes you to the "Windows 10 Q & A" page which you can find by right clicking the Microsoft icon on your task bar. The last selection takes you to the Microsoft Windows 10 "Specification" page.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> Win 10 is a FREE upgrade, which is a first for Microsoft operating systems. If you don't want it, fine, but quit griping about it. Anyone that unhappy with Microsoft should switch to Macintosh, Android, or Linux.
> 
> Frankly I'm looking forward to the upgrade but definitely not on the 29th.


I don't think we can even begin to imagine what that day is gonna be like.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> I don't think we can even begin to imagine what that day is gonna be like.
> 
> Rich


Absolutely nothing. They aren't exactly rolling this out worldwide to everyone day one. I think the only ones to actually get it on the 29th are Insiders.


----------



## SeaBeagle

phrelin said:


> I was looking forward to it. Now I'm not so sure...
> 
> I got an email tonight from Microsoft with the subject line "You've reserved Windows 10 - what's next?" it has this in it: "Here are some common questions about the upgrade process. Click on the links for answers." I clicked on all four links and they linked me to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Satya Nadella got one of those emails.... :sure:


I had the same email. But, the web page displayed fine. There are about 15 questions with answers.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Absolutely nothing. They aren't exactly rolling this out worldwide to everyone day one. I think the only ones to actually get it on the 29th are Insiders.


You are just a wellspring of information on this subject. We all really ought to thank you for your thoughtful posts!

Thanx.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

I've been following it closely and have been using Windows 10 since September. I'm waiting on the first big update to spice things up 

Just thought of how I miss LarryFlowers posts on Windows and such.


----------



## Tom Robertson

dpeters11 said:


> Absolutely nothing. They aren't exactly rolling this out worldwide to everyone day one. I think the only ones to actually get it on the 29th are Insiders.


Actually I think the insiders also get it in groups, the "fast lane" will be getting it the moment it goes gold, slow lane will get it a day or two before the 29th. The first reserved copies will go out on the 29th, presuming the plan stays as scheduled.

Manufacturers will get the gold copy roughly at the same time as the insiders, if I recall correctly. (And the smart ones have been working with copies all along, of course.) 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Eva

billsharpe said:


> I know how computers work. You push the power button and wait. And to turn them off you push the start button (doesn't seem intuitive).
> 
> I also know how electricity works. You push the wall button and the light comes on. You don't have to wait.


My hubby went to a friends brand new house. You push the wall button. The light took 20 seconds to come on. All the light buttons are tied to some embedded computer and it had to wake up. Geeze.


----------



## dpeters11

Eva said:


> My hubby went to a friends brand new house. You push the wall button. The light took 20 seconds to come on. All the light buttons are tied to some embedded computer and it had to wake up. Geeze.


I like gadgets and such, but even I think it's starting to get a bit much. I have an Internet connected thermostat, that can make some sense. You can get an Internet connected crockpot. That makes less sense.

There also are lightbulbs that had security vulnerabilities.

Even worse, it is actually possible to disable the brakes in some cars remotely. Not just from another car nearby, but from another city. That is truly terrifying.


----------



## phrelin

MysteryMan said:


> Try again. I received the same email. When I click on the first three selections it takes you to the "Windows 10 Q & A" page which you can find by right clicking the Microsoft icon on your task bar. The last selection takes you to the Microsoft Windows 10 "Specification" page.





SeaBeagle said:


> I had the same email. But, the web page displayed fine. There are about 15 questions with answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


I tried it again today and got the same "the page you are requesting cannot be found" page. But since my default browser is Firefox, I pasted the links from the email into IE and got the properly linked pages but not before dismissing a repeating "script error would you like to debug" popup message.

Thinking about that, I then returned to Firefox and went to the Microsoft Store web page, signed out, and tried the links and they worked fine. The problem is we have a total of six computers that will be upgraded. So I've used six different email addresses for the initial notice, but none used the one we use for our Microsoft Account signin which account has meaningful personal data.

So again, I feel the need to take a moment to reflect on what they've set up for people like me who don't trust the "oh this will be easy" 70-gazillion-computers-all-in-the-same-minute-upgrade plan. Yeah, I'm being sarcastic, but even though I'm generally supportive of Microsoft, I'm in a trust-but-verify mode about this upgrade.


----------



## SayWhat?

dpeters11 said:


> Even worse, it is actually possible to disable the brakes in some cars remotely. Not just from another car nearby, but from another city. That is truly terrifying.


_Security experts hack into moving car and seize control
Reuters - ‎1 hour ago‎

SAN FRANCISCO, July 21 A pair of veteran cybersecurity researchers have shown they can use the Internet to turn off a car's engine as it drives, sharply escalating the stakes in the debate about the safety of increasingly connected cars and trucks._

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/07/21/autos-hacking-idINL1N1011QN20150721


----------



## dpeters11

phrelin said:


> So again, I feel the need to take a moment to reflect on what they've set up for people like me who don't trust the "oh this will be easy" 70-gazillion-computers-all-in-the-same-minute-upgrade plan. Yeah, I'm being sarcastic, but even though I'm generally supportive of Microsoft, I'm in a trust-but-verify mode about this upgrade.


But, the thing is that they aren't doing everyone at once. They will be able to adjust things as the rollout goes.

I'm not sure of the planned timeframe however. I just know I'll have it on or before the 29th (the final bits), then wait for Redstone.


----------



## phrelin

dpeters11 said:


> But, the thing is that they aren't doing everyone at once. They will be able to adjust things as the rollout goes.
> 
> I'm not sure of the planned timeframe however. I just know I'll have it on or before the 29th (the final bits), then wait for Redstone.


I don't disagree, but my "trust-but-verify" was sharpened due to the email problem - I figured out the problem was data in that really long link that kicked me to that error screen simply because I remained signed in to my Microsoft Account. It's the little things.


----------



## AntAltMike

SayWhat? said:


> _Security experts hack into moving car and seize control
> Reuters - ‎1 hour ago‎
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO, July 21 A pair of veteran cybersecurity researchers have shown they can use the Internet to turn off a car's engine as it drives, sharply escalating the stakes in the debate about the safety of increasingly connected cars and trucks._
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/07/21/autos-hacking-idINL1N1011QN20150721


I have a 1995 Astro Van and a 2000 Corolla. They can't turn mine off.

BTW, whenever people ask me for a jump start, they rarely need one. Most commonly, they have had their car electronically shut down due to a payment default. If they say they are current, I tell them to turn on their headlights and then try to start it. If the headlights come on strong and don't dim when they turn the key, then most times, it is due to electronic ignition kill.


----------



## dpeters11

AntAltMike said:


> I have a 1995 Astro Van and a 2000 Corolla. They can't turn mine off.
> 
> BTW, whenever people ask me for a jump start, they rarely need one. Most commonly, they have had their car electronically shut down due to a payment default. If they say they are current, I tell them to turn on their headlights and then try to start it. If the headlights come on strong and don't dim when they turn the key, then most times, it is due to electronic ignition kill.


It's also happened that a disgruntled former employee logged in and disabled cars.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> I like gadgets and such, but even I think it's starting to get a bit much. I have an Internet connected thermostat, that can make some sense. You can get an Internet connected crockpot. That makes less sense.
> 
> There also are lightbulbs that had security vulnerabilities.
> 
> Even worse, it is actually possible to disable the brakes in some cars remotely. Not just from another car nearby, but from another city. That is truly terrifying.


I thought about that Net connected thermostat and nixed that idea quickly.

Car dealers can actually put in a device that completely disables a car. Don't pay your car payments and the car stops working. How that's legal is beyond me.

Yeah, I agree, too much, too quickly. Gets to be a bit too much.

Rich


----------



## Rich

AntAltMike said:


> I have a 1995 Astro Van and a 2000 Corolla. They can't turn mine off.
> 
> BTW, whenever people ask me for a jump start, they rarely need one. Most commonly, they have had their car electronically shut down due to a payment default. If they say they are current, I tell them to turn on their headlights and then try to start it. If the headlights come on strong and don't dim when they turn the key, then most times, it is due to electronic ignition kill.


I know a person that bought a car with one of those things in it. Even got to see a picture of it.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> I thought about that Net connected thermostat and nixed that idea quickly.
> 
> Car dealers can actually put in a device that completely disables a car. Don't pay your car payments and the car stops working. How that's legal is beyond me.
> 
> Yeah, I agree, too much, too quickly. Gets to be a bit too much.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, and those systems can be hacked. But the one that was just in the news goes way beyond that. Hackers getting full control of the vehicle, though oddly at least now, they can only remotely take control of the wheel when in reverse.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, and those systems can be hacked. But the one that was just in the news goes way beyond that. Hackers getting full control of the vehicle, though oddly at least now, they can only remotely take control of the wheel when in reverse.


Still do a lot of damage in reverse. I'm all for progress, but this is really getting ridiculous. Our whole economy is gonna end up being based on how many Net things we purchase.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Getting back on topic...

We're now up to 5 devices which will be in line for the Windows 10 update. Likely we'll do the update a few months after the formal release at the end of this month.


----------



## phrelin

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Getting back on topic...
> 
> We're now up to 5 devices which will be in line for the Windows 10 update. Likely we'll do the update a few months after the formal release at the end of this month.


We'll have 6 devices, 5 now ready. I plan to update our two Surface Pro 2's and Intel Compute Stick all running 8.1 after a month. Our HP "desktop" should be fine waiting a few months. Our two HP Notebooks running Windows 7 I'm not so sure. The one purchased in 2010 probably will be fine.

The one with a 20" screen purchased in 2007 I have a desire to upgrade ASAP because Windows 10 should run much better than Windows 7, but it's been quietly sitting shut off for many months and I'm updating Windows now - what a nightmare. When I bought it it was more of an experiment related to streaming TV:



But after I upgraded to Windows 7 it seemed to get kludgy, particularly the video card. Upgrading the video driver made it almost unusable so I had to go back to an old driver. By the time 8 came out AMD said the video card is supported with the use of 1.1 Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM). Using that with Windows 7 apparently was possible, but there were a lot of file changes involved and I was on to other things so didn't try it. I have hopes with Windows 10. However, I do foresee some fairly extensive setup issues. Even if it bricks it, I won't care too much.

If I seem grumpy here about Microsoft I probably need to mention I'm a cheerleader for the changes that are being made under CEO Nadella including the Windows 10 strategy.

Microsoft shouldn't have focused its business plan on competing with Apple like it did for a period. They're moving back to being an OS/software company that's creating an updated "business ecosystem" (I hate buzzwords but...). That ecosystem includes productivity software, collaboration software, cloud services, and a universal "mobile-ready" operating system. Many of us individual users underestimate the meaning of Office 365 in the multi-national corporate business world. From a news release issued this week:



> REDMOND, Wash., July 20, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Microsoft Corp. and General Electric (NYSE: GE) have signed an agreement to deliver Microsoft's cloud productivity suite Office 365 to GE's more than 300,000 employees across 170 countries worldwide.
> 
> "As we deepen our investments in employee productivity, Microsoft's innovative approach to collaboration made Office 365 our first choice for providing scalable productivity tools to our employees worldwide," said Jamie Miller, senior vice president and CIO of GE.
> 
> GE's IT organization, which is recognized as one of the most strategic and forward-thinking among large enterprises worldwide, selected Office 365 based on Microsoft's ability to deliver rich productivity experiences at massive scale across devices and platforms, as well as its ability to rapidly and reliably deploy to GE's large global employee population. Specifically, Office 365 will provide several key benefits to GE and its employees, including these:
> 
> A comprehensive and integrated set of productivity capabilities including email, Skype for Business calling and meetings, real-time document co-authoring, and team collaboration
> Extensibility of the Office 365 platform, which will enable GE to enhance the capabilities of critical line-of-business applications by connecting to Office 365 through open APIs
> IT controls and security capabilities that enable GE to provide employees with secured access to information and full productivity capabilities on a multitude of devices, while adhering to corporate policies, industry regulations and legal requirements
> "Microsoft and GE share many values in common - openness, transparency, data-driven intelligence and innovation - all of which are driving forces behind Microsoft's own mission to help people and organizations achieve more," said John Case, corporate vice president of Microsoft Office. "As one of the most innovative companies in the world, GE understands what it takes to unleash the potential of its employees. We're delighted GE has selected Office 365 as the productivity and collaboration solution to empower its global workforce."
> 
> Microsoft (Nasdaq "MSFT" @microsoft) is the leading platform and productivity company for the mobile-first, cloud-first world, and its mission is to empower every person and every organization on the planet to achieve more.


The reality is Microsoft has learned that Apple iOS and Android are just more platforms for Office 365. Microsoft has become focused as a "platform" company meaning Windows, Azure and Office (I've linked Azure because many of us will never know it exists except by reading about it.). Then there's Continuum which is a product specifically for the heretofore confusing Microsoft phone. They have actually found a way to make a business smartphone a productivity tool.

If you are a company IT manager, struggling with your CEO who likes shiny iObjects, in order to keep every "tech implementation challenged" employee with an Android phone or iPhone full of apps from being able to facilitate a hackers backdoor into your company's data, you might embrace Continuum. It does what I and millions of others are already doing with our Surface Pro's. It allows the user to effectively hook his Windows phone to a larger monitor, keyboard and mouse to actually use an Excel spreadsheet or any other productivity software (no "apps" here) file saved to the cloud for business.

Fortunately for me, I no longer have to think about supporting employees in the business environment. Management at GE does. An integrated computer/device system where you can provide mobile employees with rechargeables including a phone which connects to a mobile system mouse, keyboard, and decent size monitor giving them usable access to the business-provided Office 365 software and related work product files seems pretty marketable over the long term.


----------



## SayWhat?

They'll pry my 7 from my cold, dead CPU.


----------



## James Long

Windows 7 ... I'd agree. Windows 8.1 ... can't wait till next Wednesday (and hope I'm near the front of the queue).


----------



## jimmie57

For any that are afraid to upgrade, this might be of interest to you.
This is from the Microsoft Forum and it is about setting up a Dual Boot system so you can Keep your old, what you have now and have the new Windows 10 on your machine at the same time.

Welcome to Microsoft Community. Your interest in Windows 10 Technical Preview is much appreciated.

You can dual boot Windows 10 with the previous versions of Windows. Refer to the below Wiki article by one of our MVP *Andre Da Costa* on *How to dual boot the latest Windows build with previous versions of Windows *and check if that helps:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/wiki/insider_wintp-insider_install/how-to-dual-boot-the-latest-windows-build-with/9695dfc7-1c13-4d8d-b10b-587e78c6ac36 

Windows 10 is designed to be compatible with the vast majority of Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 devices, so your device is most likely compatible.

For details on your specific device and apps, you can use the Get Windows 10 app to do a compatibility check. Click the menu in the upper left of the app, and select "Check your PC" or "Your PC is good to go." This displays any compatibility issues we find and recommends a resolution; while we don't have info on every app or device in existence, it provides a comprehensive list of all known potential compatibility issues.

Some Windows 10 features will require advanced hardware and not all features and services are available on every device, nor in every market. For instance, Cortana is not available in all markets.

Keep us posted if you face any issues on windows in future. We will be glad to help you.


*Edit / Add / Important to posted above !*


*I want to dual boot instead of replace my current version of Windows.*
If you need to install Windows 10 on a separate hard disk or partition, you will need to purchase a full license.

Retail pricing information:

*Edition* *Pricing*
Windows 10 Home US $119
Windows 10 Pro US $199
Windows 10 Pro Pack US $99


----------



## dpeters11

Those who are against 10, I would at least look at some of the extensive reviews once it's final, though this is a case where it's really not "done" at any particular time. As an example, the new Edge browser doesn't yet support extensions.

If "Redstone" does release in June 2016, it may be valid for some to wait until it, but I wouldn't miss out on a free upgrade due to it.


----------



## SayWhat?

What about Media Center or an equivalent?


----------



## thomasjk

SayWhat? said:


> What about Media Center or an equivalent?


Not included in WIN 10.


----------



## dpeters11

This probably is the one big reason someone might not upgrade. It is a tiny (but vocal) market, and I believe Microsoft's official replacement is XBox One.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> What about Media Center or an equivalent?


*Is Media Center supported in Windows 10?*
No. Persons who need to use Media Center should consider carefully before upgrading from their previous version of Windows. The Windows 10 upgrade will automatically remove any installations of Media Center.

*So what are the alternatives if I need Media Center?*
Your best option is to continue running your existing version of Windows with Media Center.

Windows 7 editions that include Media Center will continue to be supported until January 2020.
Windows 8 Pro with Media Center will continue to be supported until January 2023.
*Will Windows Media Center be available in Windows 10?*

Windows Media Center is not part of Windows 10 and won't be available after upgrading to Windows 10. If you use Windows Media Center, we will alert you during upgrade that Windows Media Center is not available on Windows 10. We know that some users use Windows Media Center to play DVDs, and we are providing a free DVD playback app in Windows 10 for Windows Media Center users.

Source: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq

*Are there any alternatives to Windows Media Center?*
If you need the PVR (personal video recorder) features in Windows Media Center, then Media Portal is one alternative. If you just want a simple video player, I like MPC-HC (Media Player Classic - Home Cinema), but VLC will do the job. All three are open source and free.


----------



## phrelin

jimmie57 said:


> *I want to dual boot instead of replace my current version of Windows.*
> If you need to install Windows 10 on a separate hard disk or partition, you will need to purchase a full license.
> 
> Retail pricing information:
> 
> *Edition* *Pricing*
> Windows 10 Home US $119
> Windows 10 Pro US $199
> Windows 10 Pro Pack US $99


On my old desktop which I don't use on a regular basis I did a dual boot install of Windows 8.1 with Windows 7. Right now I have the automatic Windows 10 upgrade set for the Window 8.1 partition. Presumably because I'm not creating a new partition for installation the upgrade will work. But who knows? And I don't really care. But I will try it as soon as they let me.


----------



## jimmie57

phrelin said:


> On my old desktop which I don't use on a regular basis I did a dual boot install of Windows 8.1 with Windows 7. Right now I have the automatic Windows 10 upgrade set for the Window 8.1 partition. Presumably because I'm not creating a new partition for installation the upgrade will work. But who knows? And I don't really care. But I will try it as soon as they let me.


I will be interested to know if that works.


----------



## phrelin

SayWhat? said:


> They'll pry my 7 from my cold, dead CPU.


The thing is, I have two 7 laptops and a dual boot 7/8.1 desktop, but we use our Surface Pro 2's 99.9% of the time and I don't understand the objections to 8.1. As i have it set up on the Surfaces, they are Windows Desktop computers that follow the pattern that goes way back, just with some minor changes from 7 to get used to - once you've set it up. AND...

Win 8.1 runs smoothly some Windows-98-minimally-upgraded-by-manufacturer-to-XT-then-abandoned software that I love which would not run on 7 no matter what I tried. I'll probably lose this with 10, but I may retain an 8.1 system somewhere.


----------



## SayWhat?

jimmie57 said:


> *Are there any alternatives to Windows Media Center?*
> If you need the PVR (personal video recorder) features in Windows Media Center, then Media Portal is one alternative. If you just want a simple video player, I like MPC-HC (Media Player Classic - Home Cinema), but VLC will do the job. All three are open source and free.


MP has a channel guide and supports tuners? The others do not? I had VLP, but it was a long time ago.

I also have the player/tuner/guide/PVR that came with my Hauppage USB tuner stick, but it's fairly clumsy.


----------



## dpeters11

phrelin said:


> The thing is, I have two 7 laptops and a dual boot 7/8.1 desktop, but we use our Surface Pro 2's 99.9% of the time and I don't understand the objections to 8.1. As i have it set up on the Surfaces, they are Windows Desktop computers that follow the pattern that goes way back, just with some minor changes from 7 to get used to - once you've set it up. AND...
> 
> Win 8.1 runs smoothly some Windows-98-minimally-upgraded-by-manufacturer-to-XT-then-abandoned software that I love which would not run on 7 no matter what I tried. I'll probably lose this with 10, but I may retain an 8.1 system somewhere.


Some of the objections to 8 are essentially they've heard bad things about it, not necessarily that they've ever seen it themselves. Others hate it simply due to it not being the same. People hated Windows 7 at the beginning (particularly moving from XP).

One issue is that there were actually some systems compatible with 8 and not 8.1, either due to motherboard or processor.


----------



## SayWhat?

dpeters11 said:


> People hated Windows 7 at the beginning (particularly moving from XP).


As I recall, people liked 7 and were relieved they could finally upgrade from lower systems. I do remember there were some glitches with requirements and some older PCs were not capable of handling it.


----------



## jimmie57

I had a Laser printer that was an HP and Win 7 did not support it.
It worked on XP and Win 2000. I gave it away.


----------



## inkahauts

People hated windows 8 IMHO because of two things. it tried to move toward a mac system for storing files which is absolutely fine to me. But by also moving to giant tiles like a freaking tablet and making it impossible to see without doing something (no task bar for many apps) and multiple presses to swap programs most people thought it was stupid. And I have to agree with that part. Making it hard to swap visually for the non power user was a massive miscalculation IMHO.


----------



## jimmie57

inkahauts said:


> People hated windows 8 IMHO because of two things. it tried to move toward a mac system for storing files which is absolutely fine to me. But by also moving to giant tiles like a freaking tablet and making it impossible to see without doing something (no task bar for many apps) and multiple presses to swap programs most people thought it was stupid. And I have to agree with that part. Making it hard to swap visually for the non power user was a massive miscalculation IMHO.


My son went from Win 7 to 8 and hated it. He only had it about a week and saw something on his laptop that said upgrade to Win 8.1 for free. He did that and he likes 8.1.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The whole WIndows 8 concept was hugely flawed in trying to equate the 3.5" 800x600 pixel screen experience with a 40" 4k UHD screen experience. They are never going to be the same environment.

And completely ignored, don't ask me how they blew it so badly, how people actually work in corporate environments. When working in a call center everyone had 4 or more windows open simultaneously--all positioned to be available for cut/paste, phone control, customer support, notepad, etc. Swapping screens was not productive.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat?

^^ I had one set-up where we had four screens using one mouse and KB running 7 or 8 programs at once. Mission critical too.

That was XP Pro before 7 came out.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ I had one set-up where we had four screens using one mouse and KB running 7 or 8 programs at once. Mission critical too.
> 
> That was XP Pro before 7 came out.


There is a FREE program called Synergy that will run 4 computers and screens from one keyboard and mouse running Win 7.
My son uses it all the time when he is playing online games.


----------



## dpeters11

SayWhat? said:


> As I recall, people liked 7 and were relieved they could finally upgrade from lower systems. I do remember there were some glitches with requirements and some older PCs were not capable of handling it.


Quite a few hated the changes from XP to 7. UAC, the change from Documents and Settings to Users etc. Others didn't like the UI change.


----------



## harsh

jimmie57 said:


> It must be hard to live as you and not like anything or anybody.


It would absolutely be easier to ignore reality and assume that everyone has your back but that's not the world that we live in.


----------



## harsh

dpeters11 said:


> Quite a few hated the changes from XP to 7. UAC, the change from Documents and Settings to Users etc. Others didn't like the UI change.


The UI change could be "fixed", for the most part, by changing some of the default behaviors. Sometimes this required editing the registry. UAC, introduced in Vista, could not easily be fixed but it is what you get when security is an evolving afterthought with associated hits and misses.


----------



## SeaBeagle

dpeters11 said:


> Quite a few hated the changes from XP to 7. UAC, the change from Documents and Settings to Users etc. Others didn't like the UI change.


Also the menus and directory listings are much better on Windows XP.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## phrelin

I'm a little confused. Win 8 when first released had its problems.

But I run Win 8.1 and it boots to a normal Windows desktop and runs programs just like XP - not exactly in every way like XP, but pretty much. Sure I can press the "Windows key" on the keyboard and have an "app" tile screen appear. If I use the tiles to access most of the programs I use, they open in the desktop screen anyway.

I edit the registry and make a myriad of other technical changes in much the same way I did in XP/Vista/7. Sure I've had to learn some new things, just like I did moving from 3.1 to 95 to XP to Vista to 7 and like I will moving to 10. Heck, I had apoplexy moving from DOS to Windows.

Sometimes things don't work out. I have to note here that the 2007 HP 20" Notebook I mentioned above that I was spending hours on trying to make "upgradable" to 10 won't get there. Every time I tried to update the graphics card driver to a compatible system, I ended up with regular failures. Then my wife said asked me why I was spending so much time on a computer we almost never used....


----------



## SayWhat?

^^ That's because 8 was panned so bad and nobody wanted it. They capitulated, reconfigured it and called it 8.1, which was really 9, which may be why there's no 9 and they jumped to 10.


----------



## dpeters11

The only place I really hated the WIndows 8 UI was on a server.


----------



## harsh

dpeters11 said:


> The only place I really hated the WIndows 8 UI was on a server.


True dat!

Someone asked me if I was going to update my 2003 servers to 2012 and I told them that it wasn't going to happen on my watch.

I hate Metro on pretty much all platforms.


----------



## phrelin

And so it begins *Windows 10 Automatic Updates Start Causing Problems*.

The problem described in this Forbes piece is similar to the problem I had with that simple notification email. In this case, if you were a tester of the Windows 10 build process, my guess is they didn't send and install files piecemeal over a period of weeks. So literally this process has not been tested on, say, a random 1 million beta testers. So of course this will happen. It's not a surprise to me because in the process of trying to get my one computer to be compatible I simply could not get a driver to work on the video because it needed some older version intermediate software running to control the hardware and driver. That computer cannot be upgraded to Windows 10 because they want a different driver that can't be controlled by the old software and the new software won't work on the old card.

I am pretty sure our two Surface Pro 2's and the 2015 Intel Computer Stick will have no problem with the update. Since I have the old desktop dual booting with Win 7 and 8.1 my guess it will work. I'm not sure about the HP 2010 notebook which is running Win 7.

But the explanation in the article is somewhat disturbing:



> And here lies the crux of the problem: many PC components and peripherals come with bundled software that automatically manages driver updates already. PC makers also often bolt on driver update management software onto their PCs (Lenovo is a notable example) which then has the potential to conflict with driver updates delivered by Windows Update.
> 
> Consequently unless Windows Update and third party driver management software receive updates at exactly the same time an ongoing battle of upgrading and downgrading can ensue between them. Third party software can be told to stop, but if the driver problem lies with Windows Update (as it does in this case) there's no way to stop Windows 10 reinstalling it once removed, which causes the problem to come back again and again.


What would have been perfect for me is to have had access to a Surface Pro 4 (or even a 3) built with Windows 10. Yeah, that's an expensive option but if I have any problems with our Pro 2's, like many here our "lives" are in those computers.

But I'm sure it will all go well. (That's me being totally out of character.)


----------



## Rich

phrelin said:


> And so it begins *Windows 10 Automatic Updates Start Causing Problems*.
> 
> The problem described in this Forbes piece is similar to the problem I had with that simple notification email. In this case, if you were a tester of the Windows 10 build process, my guess is they didn't send and install files piecemeal over a period of weeks. So literally this process has not been tested on, say, a random 1 million beta testers. So of course this will happen. It's not a surprise to me because in the process of trying to get my one computer to be compatible I simply could not get a driver to work on the video because it needed some older version intermediate software running to control the hardware and driver. That computer cannot be upgraded to Windows 10 because they want a different driver that can't be controlled by the old software and the new software won't work on the old card.
> 
> I am pretty sure our two Surface Pro 2's and the 2015 Intel Computer Stick will have no problem with the update. Since I have the old desktop dual booting with Win 7 and 8.1 my guess it will work. I'm not sure about the HP 2010 notebook which is running Win 7.
> 
> But the explanation in the article is somewhat disturbing:
> 
> What would have been perfect for me is to have had access to a Surface Pro 4 (or even a 3) built with Windows 10. Yeah, that's an expensive option but if I have any problems with our Pro 2's, like many here our "lives" are in those computers.
> 
> But I'm sure it will all go well. (That's me being totally out of character.)


I've got 3 Lenovo laptops. This doesn't sound good.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

I have it on a Lenovo, but I don't have any Lenovo software on it.


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> I've got 3 Lenovo laptops. This doesn't sound good.
> 
> Rich


My laptop is a Lenovo. Some of the software on it is Lenovo controlled. I am going to try it anyway.


----------



## scooper

My first impression of Win 8 (thank god for virtual machines!) had me uninstalling it in about 60 minutes of "typical" use for me. My new Lenovo laptop (scratch and dent from their website - but seems ok) came with Win8.1 - Classic shell and booting to desktop have made it much more palatable to me (and yes I work support in a corporate environment). I'm going to let someone else play with Win10 first before I commit. I better not have to buy a new printer (HP DJ6940) .


----------



## phrelin

From Microsoft releases tool to hide or block unwanted Windows 10 updates we learn that a concession was made but you have to find it:



> ...But Microsoft does have a well-hidden troubleshooter package, KB3073930, which allows you to hide or block Windows Updates and, crucially, driver updates.
> 
> The package was digitally signed on June 15, and the accompanying Knowledge Base article is dated July 7, just a few weeks ago. The package is labeled for use with the Windows 10 Insider Preview, but based on its performance on the final (10240) preview build, it looks like it should work with the final release beginning July 29.


The article provides detailed information and screenshots on the package.


----------



## dpeters11

I would only use that if you really know what you're doing. The worst thing unfortunately is if Joe User disables security updates just because he doesn't want Microsoft making any changes. Like I've said before, I've seen systems with no service packs, then complain when I have to have them download large updates to get something to work.


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> I would only use that if you really know what you're doing.


Exactly ... there have been updates to previous and current versions that needed to be rolled back and hidden due to unforeseen conflicts (testers can't catch everything). Permanently rejecting an update should be a rare event.


----------



## MysteryMan

Microsoft had a brain fart this morning and attempted to download Windows 10 on my PC. I had no idea they were doing this. I perform daily maintenance on my PC every morning using System Mechanic Professional and need to restart my PC after running the maintenance program. The restart caused the Windows 10 download to fail. Microsoft did give a heads up that when the time comes to download Windows 10 they would do so in the background but you would think they would have chosen to download Windows 10 in the wee hours like DIRECTV does when they download new software when usage is at a minimum.


----------



## dpeters11

And when at least some of the satellite Internet companies release the data caps.


----------



## Tom Robertson

MysteryMan said:


> Microsoft had a brain fart this morning and attempted to download Windows 10 on my PC. I had no idea they were doing this. I perform daily maintenance on my PC every morning using System Mechanic Professional and need to restart my PC after running the maintenance program. The restart caused the Windows 10 download to fail. Microsoft did give a heads up that when the time comes to download Windows 10 they would do so in the background but you would think they would have chosen to download Windows 10 in the wee hours like DIRECTV does when they download new software when usage is at a minimum.


They likely are using the BITS data channel (or equivalent) which can run all the time. There is so much data, it will run around the clock worldwide. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## phrelin

For a trip down memory lane, ZDNet has *a series of screenshots from Windows 1.0 through 10.0* which you can view unless, of course, Windows 10.0 starts installing and screws up.


----------



## SeaBeagle

phrelin said:


> For a trip down memory lane, ZDNet has *a series of screenshots from Windows 1.0 through 10.0* which you can view unless, of course, Windows 10.0 starts installing and screws up.


The web page you have when clicking a n the address nothing happens. The web page is in blue but does not work.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## MysteryMan

SeaBeagle said:


> The web page you have when clicking a n the address nothing happens. The web page is in blue but does not work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


It's working on my PC. Using IE 11.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Does not work on iPad. Copied and pasted the web page address. That worked.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dpeters11

I generally like long form reviews, here is one from Peter Bright at Ars. http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/review-windows-10-is-the-best-version-yet-once-the-bugs-get-fixed/1/


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 10 download is complete on my PC and the upgrade is available. Now it's wait and see before installing.


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> Windows 10 download is complete on my PC and the upgrade is available. Now it's wait and see before installing.











Mine too ... I am being asked to schedule the install.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> Mine too ... I am being asked to schedule the install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win10-1.png


I'm waiting for some programs on my PC to update to be compatible with Windows 10 before I install.


----------



## dennisj00

I took the plunge on my desktop. Took about 35 minutes until login, then another 10 minutes to complete setup.

Desktop looks much the same with the Win7 look of the taskbar that I had, plus a few additions.

Explorer defaults to Edge, so I dug out a shortcut to IE while I try Edge and get things the way I like them.

A couple of desktop gadgets I had look funny or missing graphics, but that's no biggie.

Overall no major problems and really glad it did an update. I hate re-installing everything.

DirecTV2PC looks like it's finally gone. I'll play with some of the settings.

Seems faster / snappier.


----------



## MysteryMan

dennisj00 said:


> I took the plunge on my desktop. Took about 35 minutes until login, then another 10 minutes to complete setup.
> 
> Desktop looks much the same with the Win7 look of the taskbar that I had, plus a few additions.
> 
> Explorer defaults to Edge, so I dug out a shortcut to IE while I try Edge and get things the way I like them.
> 
> A couple of desktop gadgets I had look funny or missing graphics, but that's no biggie.
> 
> Overall no major problems and really glad it did an update. I hate re-installing everything.
> 
> DirecTV2PC looks like it's finally gone. I'll play with some of the settings.
> 
> Seems faster / snappier.


Which version?


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> Microsoft had a brain fart this morning and attempted to download Windows 10 on my PC.


I was having problems with Windows Update on Monday Night/Tuesday Morning. I purchased a reconditioned Win 7 Pro machine to replace an XP device that is wearing out. I powered it up and activated it Monday evening and ran the first set of Windows Updates to bring it up to current. The first set ran fine but when I attempted to run Windows Update again to catch the second wave Windows Update was not available. The error messages blamed Windows Firewall but there was nothing I could do to get the system to work. I thought the rebuilt computer was a dud ($65 through a reputable company). But I tried Windows Update again at 8am and everything is fine and up to speed.

It was either a problem at Windows Update or all of my bandwitdh was being consumed by my computer and my wife's computer downloading the final files for Windows 10.  I have not checked her machine to see if it is "ready to install" like mine.


----------



## jimmie57

I am installing Win 10 on my Lenovo laptop as I type this. It is at 9 percent complete. I will update after it gets finished. This is from my IPad. Holding off on my desktop for now to see how this goes. Fingers, toes, legs and other parts crossed !


----------



## FHSPSU67

Two good installs on my Surface Pro3 and my wife's Surface 3. Alas, not so great on my desktop Win 7. Everything looked good up until the last reboot when it just hung for well over an hour with the Windows logo and a spinning activity circle. I tried a Restart and it reinstalled Win 7 :shrug:


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> My laptop is a Lenovo. Some of the software on it is Lenovo controlled. I am going to try it anyway.


Be sure to let us know, I'll be waiting. I like my latest 17" Lenovo laptop and I don't want to wreck it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> I am installing Win 10 on my Lenovo laptop as I type this. It is at 9 percent complete. I will update after it gets finished. This is from my IPad. Holding off on my desktop for now to see how this goes. Fingers, toes, legs and other parts crossed !


I sure hope you're successful!

Rich


----------



## FHSPSU67

Just a heads-up for any LastPass users: Lastpass can't be used with MS Edge yet.


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> I sure hope you're successful!
> 
> Rich


Hello, several things so far. This is a Lenovo laptop with Intel Pentium processor and Intel Graphics. Was running Win 7 Home 64 bit.
1. When I move the mouse to the Win 10 symbol in the lower left, it opens up with all kinds of stuff in it. I move the mouse and the window closes.
2. When I click on a shortcut to one of my Open Office spread sheets it closes instantly.
3. Click on the Edge button for the new browser, it opens right up and then promptly closes in a couple of seconds.
4. When I double click on my Internet Explorer 11 shortcut it says it is no longer available.
5. CCleaner said it was not compatible and promptly closed.
6. Malwarebytes ran and then updated
7. I see my Norton in the Control panel when I click on Programs and Features but I can not find it anywhere else.

During all of this my son needed his pain patch changed. He got too close to the table with his electric wheelchair and it twisted his swivel seat. I told him about it and he turned to see if and promptly fell out of the chair and between my legs. I grabbed him before he hit the floor but I busted open the back of my hand. Since I take Plavix I leaked everywhere while I got him up off the floor and back into his wheelchair.
Mercy ! I am too old to do stuff like this.

Then I decided, you know I always restart the PC after an update and my DTV receiver so I finally figured out how to do that. One of the things it told me after the restart was that Logitech's Set Point for my wireless mouse was not compatible and was not running. My wireless mouse is however working although I have not tried some of the special settings I used to use with it. I can live without it as long as it basically works,

Holey Moley, everything works now.
When I clicked on my Windows Live mail that I used it said it was installing it. I just knew that all my emails and settings were gone for sure. NOT. Yeah !
When I ran CCleaner there is a ton of temporary files.
When I ran the Registry part of it there is several pages of errors in there. I have not cleaned them out yet. I am waiting to see if I can find Norton and make sure it is running.

I will report more later after I click around in it for another couple of hours.


----------



## dennisj00

MysteryMan said:


> Which version?


From 8.1


----------



## jimmie57

dennisj00 said:


> From 8.1


I tried posting a reply using Edge but it would not post. It let me type but just would not do anything when cIicked on Post.

This is a Lenovo laptop with Intel Pentium processor and Intel Graphics. Was running Win 7 Home 64 bit.


----------



## dennisj00

Let's see if this posts from Windows 10. . .and Edge . . .(with an edit) . . .


----------



## dpeters11

FHSPSU67 said:


> Just a heads-up for any LastPass users: Lastpass can't be used with MS Edge yet.


Yeah, they need to get extension support in ASAP.


----------



## dpeters11

For anyone that wants to do it now, but hasn't gotten their reservation, or didn't reserve, you can do it this way.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## sigma1914

Do you have to reinstall all programs? I only really need Firefox with my settings and add ons, also need Chrome.

Do we lose files?


----------



## jimmie57

sigma1914 said:


> Do you have to reinstall all programs? I only really need Firefox with my settings and add ons, also need Chrome.
> 
> Do we lose files?


So far the only thing I lost was Norton Internet Security.
Win 10 Uninstalled it. I did find that I could go and get it again ( is part of the Comcast huge fee we pay per month for internet ) and it is installing now.
This is the only program I have had to reinstall.
See my long post above.


----------



## dpeters11

For things like AV, I'd be careful to make sure it's Windows 10 compatible. General apps are one thing, AV ties into the OS differently. It may have been that the version you had wasn't compatible, but the new download is.


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> For things like AV, I'd be careful to make sure it's Windows 10 compatible. General apps are one thing, AV ties into the OS differently. It may have been that the version you had wasn't compatible, but the new download is.


I don't think it was that.
It seems to me that they do not want anything except their program to be running.
I have it running now. A pop up just said there was a newer version. I just updated it so I am not sure this is correct. Will update.


----------



## jimmie57

This is using the Advanced reply in Win 10 Edge.
The quote did not come with it.


----------



## jimmie57

jimmie57 said:


> This is using the Advanced reply in Win 10 Edge.
> The quote did not come with it.


OK, I clicked on Quote to the above entry and got nothing.
Just for the heck of it I we back to the post I wanted to Quote and clicked Quote again. It popped u with the second click of it.
Strange

And then Edge Froze up.


----------



## jimmie57

I am probably overlooking it but Edge does not have a Home page.
I set my Yahoo Finance Portfolio as the Start Page. It works.
Click around on the net and then can not get home except using the back button for possibly many clicks.
They have a Home button you can activate but for some reason it will not take you to the Custom Start page you set up.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I am probably overlooking it but Edge does not have a Home page.
> I set my Yahoo Finance Portfolio as the Start Page. It works.
> Click around on the net and then can not get home except using the back button for possibly many clicks.
> They have a Home button you can activate but for some reason it will not take you to the Custom Start page you set up.


It appears you're experiencing "Cutting Edge" Windows 10 style.


----------



## sigma1914

dpeters11 said:


> For things like AV, I'd be careful to make sure it's Windows 10 compatible. General apps are one thing, AV ties into the OS differently. It may have been that the version you had wasn't compatible, but the new download is.


I use MSE, so I should be good. Thanks.


----------



## Steve

I had the windows 10 update flag on my desktop PC from day one (as opposed to my laptop, which finally showed it about a month later). Sometime earlier this week, however, the update flag just disappeared from the desktop, even though it's still on the laptop. As a result, I downloaded the ISO installer and burned it to a DVD.

My desktop is an i7-3770 with 16GB of memory and it took about 90 minutes to install (64-bit pro), but it's up and running just fine, so far. I had about 5 dozen apps installed, and everything I've tried so far is working as expected, including the start-up apps. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## dpeters11

sigma1914 said:


> I use MSE, so I should be good. Thanks.


Actually, I believe you should uninstall MSE and use the builtin Windows Defender.


----------



## James Long

Well ... 60 minutes of waiting as the OS installed then 15 minutes of reboot/setup waiting and I'm on Windows 10.
Pain free (so far).

Lenovo Flex 2 laptop ... upgraded from Windows 8.1 Home to Windows 10 Home (64 bit).


----------



## Blurayfan

jimmie57 said:



> I am probably overlooking it but Edge does not have a Home page.
> I set my Yahoo Finance Portfolio as the Start Page. It works.
> Click around on the net and then can not get home except using the back button for possibly many clicks.
> They have a Home button you can activate but for some reason it will not take you to the Custom Start page you set up.


There is a Home page but you need to enable the Home button in the settings ---> Advanced settings menu.

Show Home button (On/Off)
Page: address

I encountered the browser not going to the page until I re entered the the address clicked save and restarted the browser.


----------



## dpeters11

I wonder when Insiders will get the first builds of Redstone, the first major update to 10.


----------



## jimmie57

Blurayfan said:



> There is a Home page but you need to enable the Home button in the settings ---> Advanced settings menu.
> 
> Show Home button (On/Off)
> Page: address


I just found it. You have to put an address in for the Start Page and then a separate place requires the address and click to show the Home button.
Unlike IE where the Home and Start Page were the same.


----------



## jimmie57

Well, I had a major problem with Norton.
It appears that Windows did a poor job of uninstalling the Norton that I had. When it started to update the definitions it said there was a new version and proceeded to update it. It failed. I got an error, then another error. They both had a link to the Norton website support.
When I checked the About on the problematic version it was 2 years old.
I downloaded and ran the Norton Uninstaller from their website and uninstalled everything Norton.

I restarted the machine, went to the Comcast home page and clicked on Constant Guard. I chose to download it again.
This time when the program came up it is green and white colors and the old one was yellow and black.
It is working now with no errors, etc.

If you are going to use Norton, Uninstall it before reloading it because Windows does a poor job of the uninstall.


----------



## jimmie57

One of the things that I have found lacking in the new browser, Edge, is it's lack of customization of the size of the webpages. It jumps from 100% to 125%. 100 is very small and 125 is too big for my screen. When I run IE I run it on 110% and it fits perfectly and the text is larger.


----------



## Steve

So far, I'm completely underwhelmed by 10. App performance seems to be identical, and since I don't use a touch screen or choose to use any Microsoft services (mail, browser, calendar, contacts, etc), I'm not sure what the advantage is using this over 7. I see I have 30 days to revert back. I may just do that because I find all the Microsoft service hooks embedded in the UI annoying, to be honest.


----------



## Cholly

As of now, I have not received download of Windows 10 on either of my computers. It's understandable on my Windows 7 computer because it's not powered on most of the time. My primary computer (this one, Windows 8.1) is currently set to power down after an hour of inactivity. I'm wondering if I should change my power management scheme to leave power on, just sign me out after a half hour. Any thoughts?


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> As of now, I have not received download of Windows 10 on either of my computers. It's understandable on my Windows 7 computer because it's not powered on most of the time. My primary computer (this one, Windows 8.1) is currently set to power down after an hour of inactivity. I'm wondering if I should change my power management scheme to leave power on, just sign me out after a half hour. Any thoughts?


Is your unit going into sleep mode or actually turning off ? There is a difference in what happens. I think a restart might trigger the download.
Having said that, the desktop that I am on now has not gotten it yet and I installed it yesterday on my laptop. My son that lives with me put it on his laptop and his desktop last night.


----------



## dorfd1

anyone having issue with the netflix app on windows 10? It says system configuration error when ever I try to play a video.


----------



## dpeters11

You don't have to wait for it to be offered to you.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## dorfd1

dorfd1 said:


> anyone having issue with the netflix app on windows 10? It says system configuration error when ever I try to play a video.


I got netflix working. if it does not work for you, it might be because you have protected audio disabled.


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> As of now, I have not received download of Windows 10 on either of my computers. It's understandable on my Windows 7 computer because it's not powered on most of the time. My primary computer (this one, Windows 8.1) is currently set to power down after an hour of inactivity. I'm wondering if I should change my power management scheme to leave power on, just sign me out after a half hour. Any thoughts?


Click on the Windows 10 icon in the task bar. As soon as I did that it started the download. It might do that for you also.

This machine took a lot less time to download and prepare to install. It has I7, 3.06 speed, 2 gig wired Ethernet.
It downloaded in 10 minutes and then was another 20 minutes on the Preparing to install step. My laptop took almost an hour.


----------



## phrelin

Nothing is ever as simple as I expect. My Surface Pro 2 had already downloaded 10 but i had problems with my external monitor and disconnected to finish the install. Then reconnected it and it hesitated then worked fine.

My wife's Surface Pro 2 has a large number of USB devices connected from the Plugable Docking Station through an additional hub plus the same monitor. It hadn't downloaded, so I had to download which worked fine, and then did some of the install, then rolled back to 8.1. I thought maybe something just glitched in the download so I did it three times. Then I disconnected the additional hub and the monitor and did it again and it worked fine. I reconnected all the peripheral hardware and it all worked.

All the old programs designed for Windows 98 then upgraded to XT and abandoned by the manufacturer and didn't work in 7, but worked in 8.1 still work in 10!

On the other hand, my wife has a big time investment (years) in Family Tree Maker. I forgot that they used some elements of IE within their program, so it doesn't work quite right. I assume they will update it but she's irked right now.

On to the other three computers, sigh.


----------



## Rich

FHSPSU67 said:


> Just a heads-up for any LastPass users: Lastpass can't be used with MS Edge yet.


Oh thanx. Gotta wait for that. How about with Chrome?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

phrelin said:


> On the other hand, my wife has a big time investment (years) in Family Tree Maker. I forgot that they used some elements of IE within their program, so it doesn't work quite right. I assume they will update it but she's irked right now.
> 
> On to the other three computers, sigh.


You can still run IE11. I am using it now.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> So far, I'm completely underwhelmed by 10. App performance seems to be identical, and since I don't use a touch screen or choose to use any Microsoft services (mail, browser, calendar, contacts, etc), I'm not sure what the advantage is using this over 7. I see I have 30 days to revert back. I may just do that because I find all the Microsoft service hooks embedded in the UI annoying, to be honest.


Coming from you, I'll wait.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Anybody know if LastPass is working with Chrome after the update?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> Anybody know if LastPass is working with Chrome after the update?
> 
> Rich


Read his link. It says it works in everything except EDGE.

https://lastpass.com/support.php?cmd=showfaq&id=9282


----------



## dpeters11

Right, Edge doesn't have extension support yet, which is the only reason it doesn't work.


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> So far, I'm completely underwhelmed by 10. App performance seems to be identical, and since I don't use a touch screen or choose to use any Microsoft services (mail, browser, calendar, contacts, etc), I'm not sure what the advantage is using this over 7. I see I have 30 days to revert back. I may just do that because I find all the Microsoft service hooks embedded in the UI annoying, to be honest.


I'm keeping it simply for the under the hood security improvements and such, plus there are a lot of little things I like, such as the new snapping functions. Also of course the OS isn't "done" more things are coming. At some point they'll need to start rolling out Redstone to Insiders, but we should see things before that.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Read his link. It says it works in everything except EDGE.
> 
> https://lastpass.com/support.php?cmd=showfaq&id=9282


Thanx Jimmie, that helps.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Actually, I believe you should uninstall MSE and use the builtin Windows Defender.


Doesn't MSE contain Live Mail? I really like that.

Rich


----------



## Holydoc

Rich said:


> Thanx Jimmie, that helps.
> 
> Rich


I am trying out Windows 10 which just got finished installing. Sorry about the quote above, I just read above that quotes may not be working correctly. I normally use IE11 but am currently using Edge. A couple things that are missing from Edge that IE11 has is

the ability to drag a tab and drop it on another screen thus creating another window. You can right click a tab and say open in another window, but the drag was so convenient.
Favorites bar does not seem to be able to be sized. In IE11, I only showed ICONs so that everything fit Now I have the entire web name and thus everything does not exist.
Another problem I had with the upgrade in general dealt with ITUNES. My ITUNE media library was located on an external drive labeled S:\. The W10 upgrade relabeled all my drives to different letters which set S: to I: . ITunes had to be reset (or I could of set the drive label back but that ended up causing even more troubles since W10 upgrade did fix some programs, just not ITUNES) to the new location.

Will report more as I find them.

Oh, I also had "Norton Security with Backup" installed before the upgrade. Upgrade flawlessly transitioned Norton Security as well.


----------



## jimmie57

Holydoc said:


> I am trying out Windows 10 which just got finished installing. Sorry about the quote above, I just read above that quotes may not be working correctly. I normally use IE11 but am currently using Edge. A couple things that are missing from Edge that IE11 has is
> 
> the ability to drag a tab and drop it on another screen thus creating another window. You can right click a tab and say open in another window, but the drag was so convenient.
> *Favorites bar does not seem to be able to be sized. In IE11, I only showed ICONs so that everything fit Now I have the entire web name and thus everything does not exist.*
> Another problem I had with the upgrade in general dealt with ITUNES. My ITUNE media library was located on an external drive labeled S:\. The W10 upgrade relabeled all my drives to different letters which set S: to I: . ITunes had to be reset (or I could of set the drive label back but that ended up causing even more troubles since W10 upgrade did fix some programs, just not ITUNES) to the new location.
> 
> Will report more as I find them.
> 
> Oh, I also had "Norton Security with Backup" installed before the upgrade. Upgrade flawlessly transitioned Norton Security as well.


I you click on 4th from the right Icon up towards top, the Favorites show up there ( all of them that I imported from IE11 )
They call it the HUB


----------



## phrelin

jimmie57 said:


> You can still run IE11. I am using it now.


Yes but FamilyTreeMaker incorporates elements of IE into their automatic interface with Ancestry.com and it doesn't seem to be working quite right - it works, just with some minor formatting glitches.


----------



## Holydoc

jimmie57 said:


> I you click on 4th from the right Icon up towards top, the Favorites show up there ( all of them that I imported from IE11 )
> They call it the HUB


Jimmie,

I must of said that wrong. I did import all my favorites from IE11 and do know how to view them in Edge. What I meant is that I turned on the "Favorites Bar" (Settings...click on Show the favorites bar) in Edge, but I cannot size the favorites like I can in IE11.

For instance in IE11, you can right click a favorite on the Favorites Bar and select "Customize Title Widths...". This option allows you to show Long Titles, Short Titles, or just the ICONS. You cannot do this in Edge (that I have found).


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> Doesn't MSE contain Live Mail? I really like that.
> 
> Rich


No, that's in Windows Live Essentials. Microsoft Security Essentials was different.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> I'm keeping it simply for the under the hood security improvements and such


Fingers-crossed they'll migrate those security improvements back into Win 7 updates.

Good news is reverting to 7 works like a charm. If/when I want to run Windows on a touch-screen device, I'll re-think moving to 10. Without any detectable performance improvements over 7, tho, I'd rather stick with the "simpler" 7 UI. Glad I tried it out, tho, so I could experience it first-hand.


----------



## dpeters11

No, they won't.

7 will still get security updates (through 2019), but they won't be making any foundational changes.

The other benefit of trying it is that you now have a license key, so you've got a licensed copy even if you go back to 10 later after the free period.


----------



## jimmie57

Holydoc said:


> Jimmie,
> 
> I must of said that wrong. I did import all my favorites from IE11 and do know how to view them in Edge. What I meant is that I turned on the "Favorites Bar" (Settings...click on Show the favorites bar) in Edge, but I cannot size the favorites like I can in IE11.
> 
> For instance in IE11, you can right click a favorite on the Favorites Bar and select "Customize Title Widths...". This option allows you to show Long Titles, Short Titles, or just the ICONS. You cannot do this in Edge (that I have found).


Yep, the Favorites bar sucks. I thought you could not see them. My bad.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Is there a way to sort tiles on start screen besides dragging the icons to arrange them?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## phrelin

In passing our 2010 HP Notebook running Windows 7 upgraded without a problem, easier than the two Surface Pro 2's. Still waiting for the Intel Computer Stick and the big old desktop to get the go ahead.

It's not a big transition problem moving from 8.1 to 10, so far.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> It's not a big transition problem moving from 8.1 to 10, so far.


From the brief amount of time I spent with it, it was a pretty smooth transition from the 7 desktop as well, IMHO. Didn't take long to figure out where a few things moved to.


----------



## phrelin

In case anyone remains keyboard oriented like old computer guys like me *Top Windows 10 keyboard shortcuts*.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> No, that's in Windows Live Essentials. Microsoft Security Essentials was different.


Thanx, I guess I'll be able to continue using it?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

One thing I notice today is how much better Win 10 is at memory management while using Internet Explorer.
In 7 if opened 3 or 4 tabs they a opened basically a new whole version f IE as far as the memory was concerned. Open up the task manager and go to processes and you would see each of these processes. When you used them for awhile the memory age would go up.
Win 10 does that also.
However, when you closed the tabs in 7 and then looked in the task manager, processes, you would still see them. It kept them there for reopening those tabs.
Win 10 now completely closes them.
In Win 7 lots of times I would have to close IE completely and restart it to get the memory working correctly.


----------



## dennisj00

I just noticed the iCloud for Windows connector was missing in Outlook. Reinstalled / repaired didn't help. Of course, the Apple page says Win 7 / 8 / 8.1.

Google doesn't seem to know anything about the problem. . . any ideas other than to wait on Apple?


----------



## dennisj00

jimmie57 said:


> One thing I notice today is how much better Win 10 is at memory management while using Internet Explorer.
> In 7 if opened 3 or 4 tabs they a opened basically a new whole version f IE as far as the memory was concerned. Open up the task manager and go to processes and you would see each of these processes. When you used them for awhile the memory age would go up.
> Win 10 does that also.
> However, when you closed the tabs in 7 and then looked in the task manager, processes, you would still see them. It kept them there for reopening those tabs.
> Win 10 now completely closes them.
> In Win 7 lots of times I would have to close IE completely and restart it to get the memory working correctly.


Yes, it has fixed a lot of memory leaks with IE11 / flash. 8.1 had gotten to the point that I'd have to close all browsers and still kill a bunch in task manager.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Status of Windows 10 Upgrade:

The Uberboxen - Still waiting
Windows 7 HP Laptop - Still Waiting
Mother's Windows 8 Laptop - Update Ready
Test box at work with Windows 8 installed - Upgrade completed
Looks like Windows 8 is getting the upgrades first. I've been playing around with the Tech Preview at work also.


----------



## harsh

SeaBeagle said:


> The web page is in blue but does not work.


A "Blue Page of Death"?


----------



## phrelin

OK, so the two _Microsoft_ Surface Pro 2's upgraded from 8.1 to 10 ok, but not without problems.

The 2010 HP Notebook upgraded from 7 to 10 without any problem.

The big HP Desktop on which I had 8.1 and 7 dual booting upgraded the 8.1 partition with no problem leaving the dual boot working fine.

The first run on the Intel Computer Stick I bought a couple of months ago failed. I have a complex problem in that I have the graphics resolution set to 720x10something (I'm not near the computer now) to feed my old 2003 Pany Plasma. When I click on the Microsoft Store app it won't run telling me the resolution is too low. But it streams video to that Pany just fine. I'll deal with it somehow, but I have a fear I'm not going to be able to get the proper video stream.


----------



## armophob

Upgraded to 10 yesterday from 8.1 on my Dell.
My Firefox seems sluggish now.
So I tried to open IE. I have no idea what that is that has replaced it, but I cannot use it.
I found an icon that says favorites, and clearly it did not import mine.

I hope there is a way to regress back to a format I understand.


----------



## dennisj00

armophob said:


> Upgraded to 10 yesterday from 8.1 on my Dell.
> My Firefox seems sluggish now.
> So I tried to open IE. I have no idea what that is that has replaced it, but I cannot use it.
> I found an icon that says favorites, and clearly it did not import mine.
> 
> I hope there is a way to regress back to a format I understand.


The laptop upgrade preserved the IE11 icon in the quick launch bar. The desktop didn't.

Just go to program files and create a shortcut for IE. It's all still there with your favorites and layout. Or should be!


----------



## armophob

dennisj00 said:


> The laptop upgrade preserved the IE11 icon in the quick launch bar. The desktop didn't.
> 
> Just go to program files and create a shortcut for IE. It's all still there with your favorites and layout. Or should be!


Thank you.
Windows 10 did not retain my favorites from 8.1.
But I have a back-up somewhere and at least I can now use IE to find it.


----------



## jimmie57

armophob said:


> Thank you.
> Windows 10 did not retain my favorites from 8.1.
> But I have a back-up somewhere and at least I can now use IE to find it.


You should have the option to Import Favorites from IE. You also have a spot to Open using IE from within Edge.
Click on the Icon that is called the Hub, Then click on the familiar Star, the choose to Import Favorites


----------



## jimmie57

armophob said:


> Upgraded to 10 yesterday from 8.1 on my Dell.
> My Firefox seems sluggish now.
> So I tried to open IE. I have no idea what that is that has replaced it, but I cannot use it.
> I found an icon that says favorites, and clearly it did not import mine.
> 
> I hope there is a way to regress back to a format I understand.


What you opened is called Edge. The Star is just for Adding new Favorites and then possibly seeing a list of them after you ad new ones.
See my previous post.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> What you opened is called Edge. The Star is just for Adding new Favorites and then possibly seeing a list of them after you ad new ones.
> See my previous post.


No problems with the Lenovo, Jimmie?

Rich


----------



## SeaBeagle

Windows 10 is still working well on my touchscreen acer.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## armophob

jimmie57 said:


> What you opened is called Edge. The Star is just for Adding new Favorites and then possibly seeing a list of them after you ad new ones.
> See my previous post.


I wish I knew what I did, but I was able to change "edge" back into a IE browser window.
So not I can use it more traditionally.


----------



## jimmie57

armophob said:


> I wish I knew what I did, but I was able to change "edge" back into a IE browser window.
> So not I can use it more traditionally.


Very good.
I wish I could help myself. LOL

I installed it on my HP desktop this morning and been having trouble with it all day, still not fixed.

Several moths ago I decided that I had not upgraded the video driver for my smoking hot card. I chose the one click option to let AMD check my card and install the latest driver. For some reason it thought my card was a Radeon HD5700 when in fact it is a Radeon HD6770. There is a lot of difference.

My windows will not stay where I put them ( using 2 monitors ) and the Home button and the Share button in Edge are both missing.
When it opens in the main monitor it is always off to the right side by about a half an inch.
I tried using an older driver but Win 10 is looking at the EDID of the card and says "No, that causes and error and was stopped " .
I even went into the registry and changed every reference of the HD5700 to the correct number.
except one place because it would not allow me to edit that one place. I tried deleting it, nope, not allowed.
I tried several places besides AMD and each of them did not have the stand alone driver but had a discovery program. Each of them found the card to be the 5700.
I have sent a "ticket" to AMD support that showed them the line in the Registry that is the problem. I do not want to go buy another card. That card was $200 extra when I bought this PC in 2011. A replacement is still almost $200. That would now be the AMD R9 series with 2 gig of ram.

AAARRRRHHHHH !!!!!

Then I was going to scan my pc with Norton since I always do that when I do something new like all the downloading I did.
It looked OK but it did not run a scan. I finally uninstalled it and redid it. It possibly was all the messing around I did all day that caused it. Who knows.
It is working now.
Mercy !


----------



## jimmie57

No problems with the Lenovo, Jimmie?

Rich

I am not having problems with the Lenovo except the keyboard seems to not be accepting keystrokes when using IE on the forum. It will have missing letter several times in just one typed line. I do not have this problem using Edge, which I am using now. I am on the HP that has been kicking me all day.
I have not tried this forum using IE on here. I will do that now to see if it appears to be Win 10 or the Lenovo.
Note that this is only on this site. In emails and other places I have to type it works just fine.

Edit: Now I am using the IE 11 out of the Edge program and the typing is as normal without any problems.


----------



## dennisj00

I've had Asus laptop and Dell Desktop on 8 and 8.1 under the same Windows Live login. Both had different wallpaper.

Since the update to 10, the same wallpaper bounces between both machines as I change them back individually.

That's pretty much the only problem (I can't disable the touchpad on the laptop when the mouse is plugged in like it was) but the Dell desktop has several other anomalies. IE11 still stops on it frequently but not on the laptop.


----------



## jimmie57

Update:
I finally got my video working. There were 2 entries, one right after the other for the same card listed in the drivers. Just for the heck of it I chose the first one and it said it was already installed. Then I chose the second one and indeed it installed it so it must be different. Yep, works much better.
The Home and the Share buttons were still not there as they should be in Edge.
I decided to give up on that and just play around with the settings that made things bigger and smaller to see how they worked. I tried to make Icons and text larger and accidently made them smaller by about 17%. Now that was tiny. But, Holey Moley, there were the Home and the Share buttons in Edge. WTH ? I adjusted it back to 100% and they were still there. I have no idea why this made them appear.

I still have the problem on this web site that if I click on Quote to reply to a post it will not put the quote in the reply , unless I go back and click it a second time. Playing around with it like I have a tendency to do I tried Right clicking on the Quote.
If you Right click you have the options to Open in another tab or Open in another window, Choosing either of those will open whatever you choose and it will put the Quote in the reply.

My son said his laptop install was error free. He said the install on his Alien was also, almost, except for the fact that the Sound Blaster card he has in the Alien does not have an updated driver that works in Win 10 and it is using a generic driver that does not make use of his Sub-woofer.

Good luck to everyone with their install.

Edit / Add: I just had 2 of those annoying auto start audio ads pop up. I remembered seeing a setting in the Settings of Edge that said Flash On or OFF. I turned it off and it did nothing. I closed Edge, reopened it, went to the same post and there was one ad with no sound and one spot was just black. Yeah !


----------



## Holydoc

A big problem I found with Edge is when you view a PDF in it. There are no menu items to zoom in, page up or down, or even save the PDF for later. I had to actually load IE11 and return to that same website, click on the link to the PDF, and read it using IE11.

Hope they fix that soon.

However I was able to figure out how to use the favorites bar better. I rearranged all the links by dragging and dropping within their folder, renamed all of them to very short names, and now the favorites bar is at least usable. Not as easy to use as IE11, but at least useable.


----------



## jimmie57

Holydoc said:


> A big problem I found with Edge is when you view a PDF in it. There are no menu items to zoom in, page up or down, or even save the PDF for later. I had to actually load IE11 and return to that same website, click on the link to the PDF, and read it using IE11.
> 
> Hope they fix that soon.
> 
> However I was able to figure out how to use the favorites bar better. I rearranged all the links by dragging and dropping within their folder, renamed all of them to very short names, and now the favorites bar is at least usable. Not as easy to use as IE11, but at least useable.


I just tried that at the Lowe's wesite for a product manual and my tool bar is missing from the page also.
Opened it with IE and the tool bar is there.


----------



## mrknowitall526

armophob said:


> Upgraded to 10 yesterday from 8.1 on my Dell.
> My Firefox seems sluggish now.
> So I tried to open IE. I have no idea what that is that has replaced it, but I cannot use it.
> I found an icon that says favorites, and clearly it did not import mine.
> 
> I hope there is a way to regress back to a format I understand.


You should switch to Chrome and call it a day. you can log in with your Gmail and sync favorites across all devices. Showed that feature to my mom and she loves it! And it finally made her stop using IE!


----------



## armophob

dennisj00 said:


> The laptop upgrade preserved the IE11 icon in the quick launch bar. The desktop didn't.
> 
> Just go to program files and create a shortcut for IE. It's all still there with your favorites and layout. Or should be!


Thanks


----------



## samrs

Yikes! Scratching Nutz.

I can do this..sigh.


----------



## jimmie57

samrs said:


> Yikes! Scratching Nutz.
> 
> I can do this..sigh.


Just open Edge, then click on the 1st Icon from the right edge and scroll down to Open with Internet Explorer.

You can click on the 4th Icon from the right,
From there You can even Import all your favorited from IE by clicking on the star in the open window, not the one on the top part of the screen, that is for adding a new favorite.


----------



## samrs

did i mention i was enebreated. Just say'in. :grin:


----------



## samrs

Your the MAN! Cuz! :righton:


----------



## dennisj00

samrs said:


> Your the MAN! Cuz! :righton:


Did you mention that you still are?


----------



## samrs

dennisj00 said:


> Did you mention that you still are?


Of course I am.


----------



## samrs

dennisj00 said:


> Did you mention that you still are?


Your mind is warped. :rotfl:


----------



## Cholly

Still waiting somewhat impatiently for upgrades to my two eligible computers. I had preordered back on June 4. So much for early orders!


----------



## MysteryMan

Cholly said:


> Still waiting somewhat impatiently for upgrades to my two eligible computers. I had preordered back on June 4. So much for early orders!


Are your Windows updates current on your two PCs?


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> Still waiting somewhat impatiently for upgrades to my two eligible computers. I had preordered back on June 4. So much for early orders!


Have you tried clicking on the Windows 10 symbol in the lower right hand side of the task bar ?
On my computers when I did that they immediately started the download.


----------



## camo

I just learned they force updates without using some PITA tool. That's a deal killer for me, I remotely control several computers and can't have them rebooting on their own. Up time is dependability not installing patches and rebooting nightly.
That windows 10 update icon has only showed on 1 laptop BTW out of 6 computers.


----------



## jimmie57

camo said:


> I just learned they force updates without using some PITA tool. That's a deal killer for me, I remotely control several computers and can't have them rebooting on their own. Up time is dependability not installing patches and rebooting nightly.
> That windows 10 update icon has only showed on 1 laptop BTW out of 6 computers.


I feel certain that I have read and seen the place that you can turn off automatic updates. I will look for it again today.


----------



## dpeters11

Over all, I do feel that the forced updates are necessary (particularly Home edition). I've seen several cases where someone turned off updates and never applied them for years. 

I had one user ticked off at me when she had to download two service packs on her home computer when we switched to wildcard ssl certs for connecting in.


----------



## jimmie57

camo said:


> I just learned they force updates without using some PITA tool. That's a deal killer for me, I remotely control several computers and can't have them rebooting on their own. Up time is dependability not installing patches and rebooting nightly.
> That windows 10 update icon has only showed on 1 laptop BTW out of 6 computers.


Take a look and read this link. If you are not an IT guy for several computers or not a really advanced person on computers, do NOT bother with this.
http://www.markspcsolution.com/2014/11/disable-automatic-update-in-windows-10.html

Here is another editorial about the means to edit this feature.

Ed Bott writes for _ZDNet_:

When Windows 10 arrives this week, Windows Update won't include that option, but Microsoft does have a well-hidden troubleshooter package, KB3073930, which allows you to hide or block Windows Updates and, crucially, driver updates.
The package was digitally signed on June 15, and the accompanying Knowledge Base article is dated July 7, just a few weeks ago. The package is labeled for use with the Windows 10 Insider Preview, but based on its performance on the final (10240) preview build, it looks like it should work with the final release beginning July 29.


----------



## Cholly

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried clicking on the Windows 10 symbol in the lower right hand side of the task bar ?
> On my computers when I did that they immediately started the download.


I've done that on a regular basis. I get the message stating that my upgrade is reserved and I'll be notified when Windows is ready to install. Of course, I could use the Windows Creation Tool, but I'd feel more comfortable with the normal download & install process.


----------



## camo

jimmie57 said:


> Take a look and read this link. If you are not an IT guy for several computers or not a really advanced person on computers, do NOT bother with this.
> http://www.markspcsolution.com/2014/11/disable-automatic-update-in-windows-10.html
> 
> Here is another editorial about the means to edit this feature.
> 
> Ed Bott writes for _ZDNet_:
> 
> When Windows 10 arrives this week, Windows Update won't include that option, but Microsoft does have a well-hidden troubleshooter package, KB3073930, which allows you to hide or block Windows Updates and, crucially, driver updates.
> The package was digitally signed on June 15, and the accompanying Knowledge Base article is dated July 7, just a few weeks ago. The package is labeled for use with the Windows 10 Insider Preview, but based on its performance on the final (10240) preview build, it looks like it should work with the final release beginning July 29.


Did the top link work for turning updates off? I posted link in a different forum hopefully someone will try it out and report back.


----------



## WestDC

For windows 7 8 & 8.1 How to stop update


Open Windows Update by going to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Update, or search for it.
Click on Installed Updates on the bottom left corner.
Locate and select the Update for Microsoft Windows (KB3035583) update under Microsoft Windows section. ...
Click on Uninstall to remove the update.
More info

https://techjourney.net/disable-remove-get-windows-10-upgrade-reservation-notification-system-tray-icon/


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> I've done that on a regular basis. I get the message stating that my upgrade is reserved and I'll be notified when Windows is ready to install. Of course, I could use the Windows Creation Tool, but I'd feel more comfortable with the normal download & install process.


Have you done a Shutdown / Restart of the computer. This usually triggers updates.

Does that screen you get when you click the icon say anything about Updates ? If there are any you will have to update it before the Win 10 will install.


----------



## jimmie57

camo said:


> Did the top link work for turning updates off? I posted link in a different forum hopefully someone will try it out and report back.


I did not open any of that to try it. I am letting mine do the Auto method.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Cholly said:


> I've done that on a regular basis. I get the message stating that my upgrade is reserved and I'll be notified when Windows is ready to install. Of course, I could use the Windows Creation Tool, but I'd feel more comfortable with the normal download & install process.


I use the Windows CreationTool with no problems.


----------



## phrelin

And never let it be said that the hacker's aren't right up date as indicated in this story New Windows 10 scam will encrypt your files for ransom.


----------



## sigma1914

Updated today and only had 1 hiccup - no sound. Did another restart, which triggered another update, and everything is good.


----------



## Cholly

Automated upgrade kicked in and completed on my Windows 7 machine--64 bit. It took about 45 minutes. I selected my existing Internet options, instead of Edge, so am using Chrome with no problems. Now, I can explore Win 10 at my leisure.


----------



## scooper

I've got Win10 Home, installed last night at 2 AM, logged into the PC before breakfast so it could finish doing it's setup.


----------



## James Long

There is an option on Windows 10 to "Choose how updates are installed". I have chosen "Notify to schedule restart" instead of "Automatic". Windows promises "You'll be asked to schedule a restart to finish installing updates."

That should work for me. I have software I run 24x7 where I'd rather do the reboots on my schedule.

I also recommend changing "Choose how updates are delivered" and either turn off update sharing or disabling sharing updates with PCs on the Internet. Mine defaulted to "PCs on the Internet" ... I do not need to use my uplink bandwidth to update stranger's machines.


----------



## jerry downing

Windows 10 seems to work well with one exception. My Free Cell will not run.


----------



## Cholly

Used the Windows Creation Tool to update my primary computer this morning. All went well so far. I had a bit of a scare when logging on to complete setup. I thought that Windows wasn't accepting my password. It took several tries, but finall took. I use a strong password with caps and lowercase, numbers and special characters, so it's easy to goof up when touch typing with old, arthritic fingers. :grin:


----------



## Drucifer

Cholly said:


> Still waiting somewhat impatiently for upgrades to my two eligible computers. I had preordered back on June 4. So much for early orders!


You're not alone.


----------



## mrknowitall526

We have a small Acer laptop that we got free as a result of a class action lawsuit about floppy drives in eMachines brand computers being faulty, and it has been used very little because of Windows 8. Never even bothered to go to 8.1. I mentioned to my mother that we could get 10 for free and she said to give it a try. I booted it up last night and there were 111 updates to install. Restarted and there were another 6. Finally got it to start downloading 8.1 this afternoon and now it's installing that. Hopefully 8.1 to 10 goes a little faster.


----------



## SeaBeagle

mrknowitall526 said:


> We have a small Acer laptop that we got free as a result of a class action lawsuit about floppy drives in eMachines brand computers being faulty, and it has been used very little because of Windows 8. Never even bothered to go to 8.1. I mentioned to my mother that we could get 10 for free and she said to give it a try. I booted it up last night and there were 111 updates to install. Restarted and there were another 6. Finally got it to start downloading 8.1 this afternoon and now it's installing that. Hopefully 8.1 to 10 goes a little faster.


Nothing wrong with Windows 8 or 8.1. Well, not near as good as Windows XP though.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dpeters11

First big update is out, cumulative update 3081424.


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> First big update is out, cumulative update 3081424.


I put it on my laptop and just now on the desktop. So far I do not see any differences.


----------



## dpeters11

I expect it's one of those patches that unless it fixes an issue you've noticed, you wouldn't see a difference. No new features, etc.


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> I expect it's one of those patches that unless it fixes an issue you've noticed, you wouldn't see a difference. No new features, etc.


It seems to have fixed my typing problem when using IE. Before this update by now it would have several missing characters from this row and have words jammed together.
Edge still does not put the post that I am quoting into the reply but IE does.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I got the notification on my Uberboxen that the Windows 10 Upgrade is here. Slight problem.... I'm about to go on a 10 day vacation, so if I install it now, I'll experience issues and have no time to fix it. If I wait until I get back, then no issues will be experienced.


----------



## Drucifer

Yesterday morning I decided to install some non-essential updates and on the completion of the first one, Win10 appeared in the Control Panel Windows Updates as ready to DL.

So after last night Mets game, I decided to DL Win10. Well the DL took one last look at my computer and asked to install or to scheduled the install. I was going to schedule it, but thought what the hell and went for it.

The process took a little over an hour on my slow Verizon DSL service. The copying portion took most of the time, follow by the install and then the setup.

And then I was slightly confused looking for the shut down button, which I found has been replaced by the now standard power icon symbol.

Now after running Win10 all day, I must say it has made my fairly old, by computer standards, HP Win7 All-In-One run a lot faster. So I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jerry downing

Win 10 on three out of four computers here. So far so good. No problems to report.


----------



## NR4P

Have been running it for a few days and no complaints.

Kudo's to MS engineering team.


----------



## dpeters11

And the 5 million Insiders that have been giving feedback and using a variety of hardware 

Back in the day, they used a closed beta program, then pretty much got rid of it.


----------



## Cholly

The new Task Manager is quite nice, with lots more features, including a list of all the startup programs and their impact on start time, along with checkboxes to enable/disable them.

One problem I've found - the drive image I thought I'd made turned out to be empty. Also, my piture and documents folders have been scrubbed. I'm trying to locate them. Hopefully, I will be able to recover them from my Seagate Backup plus drive.


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> The new Task Manager is quite nice, with lots more features, including a list of all the startup programs and their impact on start time, along with checkboxes to enable/disable them.
> 
> One problem I've found - the drive image I thought I'd made turned out to be empty. Also, my piture and documents folders have been scrubbed. I'm trying to locate them. Hopefully, I will be able to recover them from my Seagate Backup plus drive.


Open File Viewer and see if you have One Drive or Camera Roll or similar. There was a box to use that instead of where you had pics, etc. They might just be moved to one of the new locations. Good luck.


----------



## jimmie57

I discovered a problem with my Logitech mouse. It works as a normal mouse but I am supposed to be able to customize it using Set Point.
Well, the version of it was not compatible. I tried setting all of the .exe files in the Set Point folder to use in Win 7 compatibility mode. No go. 

I then tried to update / install the new version. No Go.
I then tried to uninstall it and start over. I got an error on the uninstall which then set 2 processes to work in the Task Manager.
By then I was Poooddd !
I deleted the folders with Set Point, Ended the Tasks of it in Task Manager.

I Downloaded the new version of it. That is when I discovered what appears to be wrong with it. When you go to the site to get it for Win 10 it is set to Smart Install. This time I chose 64 bit Full Install. You would choose the 32 bit Full Install if your machine was 32 bit of course.
Yeah ! It did it and now that feature is working again.


----------



## Cholly

jimmie57 said:


> Open File Viewer and see if you have One Drive or Camera Roll or similar. There was a box to use that instead of where you had pics, etc. They might just be moved to one of the new locations. Good luck.


Unfortunately, Camera Roll is empty. I have about a half dozen recent pics and the other day, I found a link to photos ending in w012, but didn't import them. Now, I'll have to try again.


----------



## Blurayfan

My system downloaded the new Microsoft DVD Player that is supposed to replace Media Center during the service release update.


----------



## dpeters11

It's not really a replacement for Media Center. You get it free if you had Media Center, otherwise it's $15, which I certainly cannot recommend.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My preferred DVD playback software is VLC which also plays back a variety of other video formats.

The only blocker to my Windows 10 upgrade is that my Windows 7 laptop is still waiting. Plus, I am on vacation. No way am I going to risk a Windows 10 upgrade on my only computer while I am traveling.


----------



## Drucifer

For those running _Fences_ to organized your DeskTop Icons, you need to upgrade it to v2.13 for it to work correctly in Win10.


----------



## SayWhat?

For those that got the Nag Icon via the KB mentioned before, are you seeing "GWXConfigManager.exe" running from time to time?


----------



## Drucifer

The FF updated W10 version installed itself while I was watching the Mets. It stated something about being faster under W10.

I wonder how many upgrades I'll be getting in the next couple of months.


----------



## jimmie57

In case you have not tried it.
Click on the new Windows symbol in the lower left hand corner of the task bar,
go up to Internet Explorer and do not click on it, instead click on the arrow to the right.
This opens up the last places you visited.
Click on one of those and it takes you right to it instead of opening IE on the start page.
This eliminates opening on the start page and then choosing Favorites and then finding the favorite and clicking on it.
Cool, Mikey Likes it.

Also, even tho it is still IE11 it appears to be a lot more compatible for playing videos, etc. than it did when I ran it in Win 7. I think this improvement is from Win 10.


----------



## phrelin

Drucifer said:


> The FF updated W10 version installed itself while I was watching the Mets. It stated something about being faster under W10.
> 
> I wonder how many upgrades I'll be getting in the next couple of months.


40.0.2 does seem faster and doesn't seem to crash like 39.x.x


----------



## jimmie57

phrelin said:


> 40.0.2 does seem faster and doesn't seem to crash like 39.x.x


You might like this Add On for Firefox. It zooms Thumbnail pics when you put your pointer on it. This allows you to see a bigger picture without clicking on it and possibly getting sent to one of those sites that try to load a ton of stuff on the page before you can do anything after arriving there. You can adjust the delay time for the enlargement and the default % for size . It works in Win 10. I run it.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/thumbnail-zoom-plus/


----------



## Nick

I haven't yet installed 10 on my three laptops, but when I do I'll keep this advice from Dr. Vivek Wadhwa in mind:



> ],,,]
> 
> The default options for consumers in the Windows 10 installation are indeed problematic. I would not suggest that anyone use its default installation settings. They grant Microsoft the right to use your data to market to you; to automatically connect you to WiFi networks and marketing "beacons;" and to sell some of your information. But all of these options can be turned off. Microsoft is actually being more honest than other technology companies are that do much of this without informing customers and hide details in the lengthy contracts that no one reads. Given that Microsoft is providing Windows 10 for free to the majority of its customers, this is a small inconvenience for people who really care about their privacy or don't want to be marketed to.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dr. Vivek Wadhwa is a fellow at Rock Center for Corporate Governance at Stanford University, director of research at Center for Entrepreneurship and Research Commercialization at Duke, and distinguished fellow at Singularity University. His past appointments include Harvard Law School, University of California Berkeley, and Emory University.


Source: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/08/17/i-used-to-doubt-microsoft-then-i-installed-windows-10/


----------



## dpeters11

https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/5337/windows-10-tip-understand-and-configure-privacy-settings


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> We'll have 6 devices, 5 now ready. I plan to update our two Surface Pro 2's and Intel Compute Stick all running 8.1 after a month. Our HP "desktop" should be fine waiting a few months. Our two HP Notebooks running Windows 7 I'm not so sure. The one purchased in 2010 probably will be fine.
> 
> The one with a 20" screen purchased in 2007 I have a desire to upgrade ASAP because Windows 10 should run much better than Windows 7, but it's been quietly sitting shut off for many months and I'm updating Windows now - what a nightmare. When I bought it it was more of an experiment related to streaming TV


Well, I've learned a few things. The two Surface Pro 2's running 8.1 upgraded, albeit not exactly smoothly (the fact that they are Microsoft computers seemed like they should have been simple, but they both have a lot of peripherals hooked up to them which seemed to cause problems until I unhooked all but the basics - monitor, keyboard and mouse to do the upgrade).

The dual-boot desktop was a breeze replacing the 8.1 partition with 10 while leaving the 7 partition optionally available for booting.

The 2010 notebook also was a breeze.

As expected I can't get the 2007 notebook graphics to work beyond Win 7.

On the other hand...

Despite the fact that the Intel Compute Stick is running the Windows 8.1 32-bit operating system just fine, after many tries involving many hours each try, it just simply won't upgrade. Even though MS says it's hardware is ok, there are many complications, beginning with the fact that it requires a bluetooth keyboard/mouse which disconnects during the process. And, despite the fact that it has almost no software, there isn't enough free RAM. So based on MS web site info, the last attempt I went to the MS web page Installing Windows 10 using the media creation tool and created an "installation disk" on a USB drive, again at 90%+ completion it froze and had to be rolled back to 8.1 and it appeared for awhile I had bricked it. It doesn't matter since it was my experiment to stream video from websites not supported by my Amazon Fire TV Stick or Dish Hopper. So I've ordered a Roku stick which will stream from all those websites.

I like Win 10 just fine, but then again I was using both 7 and 8.1 on different computers without any confusion or problems.


----------



## Steve

Whoever said "There's no such thing as free lunch" may have been anticipating the release of Windows 10. 

_By default_, IMO, Win10 invades one privacy more than any other app or service I've ever used. I feel bad for the non-technical folks who won't know how much of their personal info is being shipped off to the cloud or how to prevent it.

A freeware program called _DoNotSpy10_ will install Open Candy ad-ware, so I don't recommend installing it unless you know how to clean up your PC post-installation with a program like Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. Here are screen grabs from it, tho, that list different Win-10 privacy-related options you might want to check on your own machines:


----------



## billsharpe

jimmie57 said:


> In case you have not tried it.
> Click on the new Windows symbol in the lower left hand corner of the task bar,
> go up to Internet Explorer and do not click on it, instead click on the arrow to the right.
> This opens up the last places you visited.
> Click on one of those and it takes you right to it instead of opening IE on the start page.
> This eliminates opening on the start page and then choosing Favorites and then finding the favorite and clicking on it.
> Cool, Mikey Likes it.
> 
> Also, even tho it is still IE11 it appears to be a lot more compatible for playing videos, etc. than it did when I ran it in Win 7. I think this improvement is from Win 10.


I am not seeing this on my IE11 browser in Win 10. I only see two tasks when I click on the arrow next to IE -- start inprivate browsing, open new task. However I have set Chrome as my default browser rather than Edge or IE, which may make a difference.


----------



## jimmie57

billsharpe said:


> I am not seeing this on my IE11 browser in Win 10. I only see two tasks when I click on the arrow next to IE -- start inprivate browsing, open new task. However I have set Chrome as my default browser rather than Edge or IE, which may make a difference.


Mine has the last 8 ? sites I have gone to. One of them is DBS talk New Content.
Maybe because you are not using it, or maybe you have IE set to clear the History on Exit.


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> Whoever said "There's no such thing as free lunch" may have been anticipating the release of Windows 10.
> 
> _By default_, IMO, Win10 invades one privacy more than any other app or service I've ever used. I feel bad for the non-technical folks who won't know how much of their personal info is being shipped off to the cloud or how to prevent it.
> 
> A freeware program called _DoNotSpy10_ will install Open Candy ad-ware, so I don't recommend installing it unless you know how to clean up your PC post-installation with a program like Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. Here are screen grabs from it, tho, that list different Win-10 privacy-related options you might want to check on your own machines:


The real problem is there is a lot of FUD. Access to microphone for example doesn't mean Microsoft is listening in.

What gets me is that some of those afraid of Microsoft use Google email and Android and don't have an issue there.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> The real problem is there is a lot of FUD. Access to microphone for example doesn't mean Microsoft is listening in.
> 
> What gets me is that some of those afraid of Microsoft use Google email and Android and don't have an issue there.


IIRC, when I installed an app under Windows 7, I was made aware what was going on; I had to allow it to access private messages or features, like my camera or microphone. I would have less of a problem with Win 10 if I had to opt in, instead of opt out, because the default privacy settings might not be to my liking.

http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-violates-your-privacy-by-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> IIRC, when I installed an app under Windows 7, I was made aware what was going on; I had to allow it to access private messages or features, like my camera or microphone. I would have less of a problem with Win 10 if I had to opt in, instead of opt out, because the default privacy settings might not be to my liking.
> 
> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-violates-your-privacy-by-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/


My main point is that I've seen comments such as "Microsoft is listening to everything you say, they are watching you through your camera, recording all keystrokes."

The FUD level has gotten past the tin foil hat stage in some areas.


----------



## dpeters11

Microsoft released a new Windows 10 build to Insiders today, downloading now.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Laptop #2 done. This was an in place upgrade rather than a complete rebuild. Still need to finish the driver upgrades, the synaptics touchpad still seems a bit problematic. 

The good news is ATI isn't complaining anymore. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dennisj00

After this week's updates on W10, I had to update the touchpad driver twice with reboots to get the option back that disables the touchpad when the mouse is present.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> My main point is that I've seen comments such as "Microsoft is listening to everything you say, they are watching you through your camera, recording all keystrokes."


They are capturing some of your keystrokes, at least if you use Cortana. Don't get me wrong, I trust Microsoft, but what if Microsoft gets hacked? It's not likely, but certainly possible. I worry about identity theft, and I don't want to risk a hacker having access to my personal correspondence. Just me, tho.


----------



## Steve

Found this adware-free alternative to _DoNotSpy10_ on Betanews yesterday. Ran it through MBAM and it came up clean.

http://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> They are capturing some of your keystrokes, at least if you use Cortana. Don't get me wrong, I trust Microsoft, but what if Microsoft gets hacked? It's not likely, but certainly possible. I worry about identity theft, and I don't want to risk a hacker having access to my personal correspondence. Just me, tho.


But if they don't capture what you type in Cortana, how else would it work? It's like complaining that Google tracks what you search on Google. Maybe it could be anonymized but the results still have to get back to you.That's my main thing, the ones that are afraid of what Microsoft is doing with their data when they use Google services, GMail and have an Android. But for the keystrokes, the comments I'd seen were that they tracked everything you typed, always had your camera on (disabling the red light of course) and recorded everything. Probably have someone in a room that looks like Cerebro watching the livestream in Redmond


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> But if they don't capture what you type in Cortana, how else would it work? It's like complaining that Google tracks what you search on Google. Maybe it could be anonymized but the results still have to get back to you.


Ya. I get the search results, but (assuming I configured my privacy options correctly ), Google's not associating those results with my account. As a result, I believe I can query Google Now by voice to my heart's content without worrying about privacy. Can't do that with Cortana, AFAIK.

https://www.google.com/settings/accounthistory/search

https://myaccount.google.com/privacy


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> No problems with the Lenovo, Jimmie?
> 
> Rich
> 
> I am not having problems with the Lenovo except the keyboard seems to not be accepting keystrokes when using IE on the forum. It will have missing letter several times in just one typed line. I do not have this problem using Edge, which I am using now. I am on the HP that has been kicking me all day.
> I have not tried this forum using IE on here. I will do that now to see if it appears to be Win 10 or the Lenovo.
> Note that this is only on this site. In emails and other places I have to type it works just fine.
> 
> Edit: Now I am using the IE 11 out of the Edge program and the typing is as normal without any problems.


Thanx, Jimmie. I'm still gonna wait to upgrade on the Lenovo, but I did upgrade a cobbled together desktop. Had no problems with that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

samrs said:


> did i mention i was enebreated. Just say'in. :grin:


Something I learned a long time ago: If you're inebriated don't do anything that involves anything complicated. Learned that the hard way. Almost got a baseball stuck in my ear playing third base. Easy line drive that I would have normally had no problem with. Only two glasses of beer before the game. Never drank after nine o'clock the night before a game again.

Rich


----------



## Rich

BTW, I had no problems with the classic shell on my cobbled together desktop. It loaded right along with W10 and works just as well as it did before. Made me happy.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> Thanx, Jimmie. I'm still gonna wait to upgrade on the Lenovo, but I did upgrade a cobbled together desktop. Had no problems with that.
> 
> Rich


I found out that the problem typing in this web site is somehow related to opening Edge and then choosing to open IE11 from inside Edge.
If I just open IE11 it types perfectly, as long as I hit the correct keys that is.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Rich said:


> BTW, I had no problems with the classic shell on my cobbled together desktop. It loaded right along with W10 and works just as well as it did before. Made me happy.
> 
> Rich


Same here. I like Classic Shell. Like your installation Classic Shell installed perfectly.

I wish there was someway to make the file directories look like Windows XP. Those directories looked much less complicated.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## TXD16

Rich said:


> BTW, I had no problems with the classic shell on my cobbled together desktop. It loaded right along with W10 and works just as well as it did before. Made me happy.
> 
> Rich


Classic Shell has been a rock-solid program since its inception.


----------



## dpeters11

SeaBeagle said:


> Same here. I like Classic Shell. Like your installation Classic Shell installed perfectly.
> 
> I wish there was someway to make the file directories look like Windows XP. Those directories looked much less complicated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


You mean like putting everything back in documents and settings? Not gonna happen 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

I hate that "file details" now take up horizontal real estate in folder view, rather than sit at the bottom of the window, like in Win 7.

I relented and upgraded to 10 because I'm the "PC support" guy in my family and some family members are in the market for new PCs that will come with 10 installed, so I need to be conversant in it. That said, since I don't use a touch-screen PC or Windows tablet or phone, I'm *still* trying to find one way Win 10 has improved my mouse/keyboard computing experience over Win 7.

If it wasn't free, my guess is the % of Win 10 upgrades would be no higher than the 8.1 upgrades. Just my .02.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> I hate that "file details" now take up horizontal real estate in folder view, rather than sit at the bottom of the window, like in Win 7.
> 
> I relented and upgraded to 10 because I'm the "PC support" guy in my family and some family members are in the market for new PCs that will come with 10 installed, so I need to be conversant in it. That said, since I don't use a touch-screen PC or Windows tablet or phone, I'm *still* trying to find one way Win 10 has improved my mouse/keyboard computing experience over Win 7.
> 
> If it wasn't free, my guess is the % of Win 10 upgrades would be no higher than the 8.1 upgrades. Just my .02.


Hasn't changed the way I use my desktop, but I haven't had time or urge to play with it.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

jimmie57 said:


> Mine has the last 8 ? sites I have gone to. One of them is DBS talk New Content.
> Maybe because you are not using it, or maybe you have IE set to clear the History on Exit.


Yes, I had "clear history on exit" set. I turned that off and see my recent sites now. Thanks!


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> If it wasn't free, my guess is the % of Win 10 upgrades would be no higher than the 8.1 upgrades. Just my .02.


Speaking of which, here's a real time tool that tries to show % of Win10 use:

https://www.gosquared.com/global/windows/10/#launch

Found it courtesy of this article on BetaNews: http://betanews.com/2015/08/20/how-many-people-are-using-windows-10-watch-real-time-stats/


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> Speaking of which, here's a real time tool that tries to show % of Win10 use:
> 
> https://www.gosquared.com/global/windows/10/#launch
> 
> Found it courtesy of this article on BetaNews: http://betanews.com/2015/08/20/how-many-people-are-using-windows-10-watch-real-time-stats/


To be honest, the average person never went to a new version of Windows unless they got a new PC. And that includes Vista to 7 I think.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> To be honest, the average person never went to a new version of Windows unless they got a new PC. And that includes Vista to 7 I think.


There are reportedly 1.25 billion Windows users world-wide, the majority of them still on 7 and XP. When XP security updates ended, my guess is Redmond never expected more folks to upgrade to 7 rather than jump to 8. IMO, making 10 "free" is probably the way they hope to suck Win 7 mouse/keyboard users into a Windows ecosystem they're hoping will be competitive with iTunes and Google Play.


----------



## yosoyellobo

dpeters11 said:


> To be honest, the average person never went to a new version of Windows unless they got a new PC. And that includes Vista to 7 I think.


I guess we are not average people. Hopefully we are above.


----------



## dpeters11

yosoyellobo said:


> I guess we are not average people. Hopefully we are above.


Look at it this way, many of us are hanging around a board answering people's questions about a service (whether Dish or DirecTV) that we know more about on the technical side than the average CSR that they pay.

Nope, not average at all


----------



## dmspen

Here's my ongoing Win10 story...
I received the free upgrade notification weeks ago.
Two weeks ago, the day before vacation, our PC would not boot. Boot Bar filled 3/4 then stopped. 
Bah! Going on vacation...power down

Back from vacation and working the issue.
When trying to boot from my SSD, I get "BOOTMGR missing ctl-alt-del to restart". Evidently something happened.
When I installed the SSD, I used Paragon Migrate OS to SSD software to copy the old drive to the SSD. Since the old Win 7 boot files were still on the old hard drive, I was able to boot to it.
Now the oddities. Windows reports its not genuine and won't let me fix it. The SSD doesn't show in Explorer. I had to go into diskmgmt and assign it a letter.
Still won't boot - same BOOTMGR issue. Tried a Macrium backup image restore to the SSD. Worked, but same BOOTMGR issue. 
Thought to myself, "I'll just do a clean install of Win10!" I figured I had already received the notification so I was OK. D/l'ed the Win10 iso.

Nope. Can't update if it appears there's no valid Win 7 present.

So, I can't update, I don't have a Win 7 iso to re-install, Dell won't talk to me since I'm out of warranty.

Any ideas?


----------



## dennisj00

With Win7 booted and the SSD mounted, can you

bootrec <ssd drive > /fixmbr

You may have to find bootrec from the 7 install disk (boot to it and select repair.

Edit: I found this . . . http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/


----------



## dmspen

I have no install disk. OEM PCs don't come with them. I tried to get Dell to provide one but they don't support the model PC anymore and were no help - unless I wanted to purchase Win 7 outright for $119. I can't download the iso (legally) either since I have an OEM copy.

Some articles/forums I've visited said if I could borrow a Win 7 install disk I could probably use my OEM product key to re-install. Just need to find someone with one.


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> I have no install disk. OEM PCs don't come with them. I tried to get Dell to provide one but they don't support the model PC anymore and were no help - unless I wanted to purchase Win 7 outright for $119. I can't download the iso (legally) either since I have an OEM copy.
> 
> Some articles/forums I've visited said if I could borrow a Win 7 install disk I could probably use my OEM product key to re-install. Just need to find someone with one.


I am pretty sure it has to be a Dell OEM disc for you to use it.
Have you looked on Ebay ? In years past I have bought several models to use for backups for old machines I had purchased on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Windows-7-32-64-bit-versions-Reinstall-dvd-/221853407074?hash=item33a77e5762


----------



## Steve

dmspen said:


> I have no install disk. OEM PCs don't come with them. I tried to get Dell to provide one but they don't support the model PC anymore and were no help - unless I wanted to purchase Win 7 outright for $119. I can't download the iso (legally) either since I have an OEM copy.
> 
> Some articles/forums I've visited said if I could borrow a Win 7 install disk I could probably use my OEM product key to re-install. Just need to find someone with one.


How about here?

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7


----------



## Rich

dmspen said:


> Here's my ongoing Win10 story...
> I received the free upgrade notification weeks ago.
> Two weeks ago, the day before vacation, our PC would not boot. Boot Bar filled 3/4 then stopped.
> Bah! Going on vacation...power down
> 
> Back from vacation and working the issue.
> When trying to boot from my SSD, I get "BOOTMGR missing ctl-alt-del to restart". Evidently something happened.
> When I installed the SSD, I used Paragon Migrate OS to SSD software to copy the old drive to the SSD. Since the old Win 7 boot files were still on the old hard drive, I was able to boot to it.
> Now the oddities. Windows reports its not genuine and won't let me fix it. The SSD doesn't show in Explorer. I had to go into diskmgmt and assign it a letter.
> Still won't boot - same BOOTMGR issue. Tried a Macrium backup image restore to the SSD. Worked, but same BOOTMGR issue.
> Thought to myself, "I'll just do a clean install of Win10!" I figured I had already received the notification so I was OK. D/l'ed the Win10 iso.
> 
> Nope. Can't update if it appears there's no valid Win 7 present.
> 
> So, I can't update, I don't have a Win 7 iso to re-install, Dell won't talk to me since I'm out of warranty.
> 
> Any ideas?


Other than the fact that I'm still scared to update my Lenovo laptop, no. But you should be able to buy a valid W7 or W8 disc and use that, no?

Changing OSs always scares me. My desktop took the upgrade cleanly, but I don't use it all that much and don't want to lose my laptop.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> Other than the fact that I'm still scared to update my Lenovo laptop, no. But you should be able to buy a valid W7 or W8 disc and use that, no?
> 
> Changing OSs always scares me. My desktop took the upgrade cleanly, but I don't use it all that much and don't want to lose my laptop.
> 
> Rich


What I would suggest is that you buy another Laptop HD the same size as the current one (example) 1TB get another 1TB - Order one of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G6TG5YE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00- Remove the orginial HD - put both drives into the Device (Standalone) and it will clone your orginial drive perfect.

Then Install the new Cloned drive into the Laptop boot it up and upgrade it to Win10 - Should it fail - No loss as you still have the orginial HD ready to pop back in. If you are good to go after that - Remove the nOW upgraded drive and clone it over your old one (NOW) you have a complete Hot Swap backup you can go to anytime (reclone it every 6 months or so to stay current.


----------



## Tom Robertson

WestDC said:


> What I would suggest is that you buy another Laptop HD the same size as the current one (example) 1TB get another 1TB - Order one of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G6TG5YE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00- Remove the orginial HD - put both drives into the Device (Standalone) and it will clone your orginial drive perfect.
> 
> Then Install the new Cloned drive into the Laptop boot it up and upgrade it to Win10 - Should it fail - No loss as you still have the orginial HD ready to pop back in. If you are good to go after that - Remove the nOW upgraded drive and clone it over your old one (NOW) you have a complete Hot Swap backup you can go to anytime (reclone it every 6 months or so to stay current.


Yupper!

The other approach I've taken several times, is to buy a new SSD and do clean installs onto the new drive, using the old drive to copy back the profile info I might want.

It was much easier when Microsoft supported the migration wizard, but is still possible. Thankfully chrome, firefox, and other main apps will let me sync to the cloud anyway. Other apps don't need as much or any carryover from one place to another.

Clean installs can be tricky without the OEM disk--but is possible. One way is to copy the recovery portions of the original disk to the new disk and then do some "repair" work to build a new system.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

To clarify, I did clean installs of windows 7 or 8 then upgraded. I haven't tried a clean install to 10 yet on a system that has been upgraded.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## WestDC

dmspen said:


> Here's my ongoing Win10 story...
> I received the free upgrade notification weeks ago.
> Two weeks ago, the day before vacation, our PC would not boot. Boot Bar filled 3/4 then stopped.
> Bah! Going on vacation...power down
> 
> Back from vacation and working the issue.
> When trying to boot from my SSD, I get "BOOTMGR missing ctl-alt-del to restart". Evidently something happened.
> When I installed the SSD, I used Paragon Migrate OS to SSD software to copy the old drive to the SSD. Since the old Win 7 boot files were still on the old hard drive, I was able to boot to it.
> Now the oddities. Windows reports its not genuine and won't let me fix it. The SSD doesn't show in Explorer. I had to go into diskmgmt and assign it a letter.
> Still won't boot - same BOOTMGR issue. Tried a Macrium backup image restore to the SSD. Worked, but same BOOTMGR issue.
> Thought to myself, "I'll just do a clean install of Win10!" I figured I had already received the notification so I was OK. D/l'ed the Win10 iso.
> 
> Nope. Can't update if it appears there's no valid Win 7 present.
> 
> So, I can't update, I don't have a Win 7 iso to re-install, Dell won't talk to me since I'm out of warranty.
> 
> Any ideas?


Dell has a boot Save config Sector on your Dell Hard drive - That's why you don't have the orginial Copy of Windows (unless) you called during the time of warrenty and they would have sent them to you (U HAD TO ASK FOR IT) - When going back to the boot config on your dell it will revert to the day it was created - Losing everything except the operating system and soft ware you ordered at the time.

To boot it Restart the PC When you see the dell logo Press F10 and it should give you a warning about turning back the software clock. and losing your data files (not the win7) - The F key may be different SO I suggest if F10 doesn't do it - Start with F1 and go one at a time.

If you take the drive out and put it in a usb Dock and connect it to another PC you will see how it is sectored off - That's why dell after 2010 stopped sending oem disks out (cost cutting Shipping) and they can get you back to square one if a problem comes up. Forgot to add you can also go here http://en.community.dell.com/?~ck=mn

And Get user help on your Dell product model and finding the correct F key to get you OPS back

Hope these helps you


----------



## phrelin

While fooling around with my Intel Computer Stick I discovered this Microsoft website * Installing Windows 10 using the media creation tool* which explains the following:



> The media creation tool can be used to upgrade your current PC to Windows 10 or to create a USB or DVD and install Windows 10 on a different PC.
> 
> Here's a quick look at the steps to get Windows 10 installed on your PC using this tool.


This allowed me to create an "install disk" on a USB drive by following the instructions. Why this option was not available or not given publicity right before the rollout is beyond me.


----------



## Tom Robertson

WestDC said:


> Dell has a boot Save config Sector on your Dell Hard drive - That's why you don't have the orginial Copy of Windows (unless) you called during the time of warrenty and they would have sent them to you (U HAD TO ASK FOR IT) - When going back to the boot config on your dell it will revert to the day it was created - Losing everything except the operating system and soft ware you ordered at the time.
> 
> To boot it Restart the PC When you see the dell logo Press F10 and it should give you a warning about turning back the software clock. and losing your data files (not the win7) - The F key may be different SO I suggest if F10 doesn't do it - Start with F1 and go one at a time.
> 
> If you take the drive out and put it in a usb Dock and connect it to another PC you will see how it is sectored off - That's why dell after 2010 stopped sending oem disks out (cost cutting Shipping) and they can get you back to square one if a problem comes up. Forgot to add you can also go here http://en.community.dell.com/?~ck=mn
> 
> And Get user help on your Dell product model and finding the correct F key to get you OPS back
> 
> Hope these helps you


The HP and Toshiba laptops I have (and others I've used in the past) have let me create restoration disks from the recovery partition(s). Did Dell do that too?

Peace,
Tom


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> Other than the fact that I'm still scared to update my Lenovo laptop, no. But you should be able to buy a valid W7 or W8 disc and use that, no?
> 
> Changing OSs always scares me. My desktop took the upgrade cleanly, but I don't use it all that much and don't want to lose my laptop.
> 
> Rich


You have 30 days to Roll the installation back to it's original OS.
My son updated his Laptop and his Alien Aurora to Win 10. He plays games on the Alien and for some reason he did not like it. He rolled it back without any problems.
If you think you might do that I do NOT think you should run CCleaner and get rid of all the Temporary files.

After you update to Win 10 if you look in your file tree you will see Windows and then another folder titled Windows.Old.


----------



## cypherx

Yup I successfully rolled back my laptop to 8.1. With 10, there was nothing to click on in the login screen except wifi, accessibility or shut down... If my wifi was on. If I booted up with the wifi switch "off" I could then see the username and password fields. I even updated to the latest Intel centrino driver since it seemed related to wifi. What good was the system if you can't log in, so rolling it back was pretty much flawless.

My desktop on the other hand took the upgrade from 8.1 no issue at all. In fact, it seems to run faster than ever which is great considering it's an older machine.


----------



## jimmie57

cypherx said:


> Yup I successfully rolled back my laptop to 8.1. With 10, there was nothing to click on in the login screen except wifi, accessibility or shut down... If my wifi was on. If I booted up with the wifi switch "off" I could then see the username and password fields. I even updated to the latest Intel centrino driver since it seemed related to wifi. What good was the system if you can't log in, so rolling it back was pretty much flawless.
> 
> My desktop on the other hand took the upgrade from 8.1 no issue at all. In fact, it seems to run faster than ever which is great considering it's an older machine.


When my laptop cranks up there is no login screen, just a picture and the WiFi sign and something else in the lower right hand side of the screen.
If I click the mouse anywhere on the picture or the WiFi symbol the Login screen pops up for me to sign in.


----------



## WestDC

Tom Robertson said:


> The HP and Toshiba laptops I have (and others I've used in the past) have let me create restoration disks from the recovery partition(s). Did Dell do that too?
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


If they did -they have kept it a secret from me  Correction -Yes they do offer when you use dell backup software for the first time you can create it on a usb drive, or DVD -then back up your PC once and only once unless you pay ransom to buy Dell Backup Cloud service - Don't but it and you only get one back up of your data  I don't buy the cloud service of anything - I'm not gonna to pay to let someone else fram my info while I pay for them to do it.


----------



## cypherx

jimmie57 said:


> When my laptop cranks up there is no login screen, just a picture and the WiFi sign and something else in the lower right hand side of the screen.
> If I click the mouse anywhere on the picture or the WiFi symbol the Login screen pops up for me to sign in.


As long as I booted up with wifi on, clicking anywhere did absolutely nothing. The only thing I could click on was the wifi icon to turn on airplane mode or associate to other networks. I also had accessibility and the shut down / restart button.

If I flipped the wifi switch off, rebooted... then I would have my name in the lower left corner I could click on and type in my login information in the center.

I'd like to try it again but after installing and then rolling back, I have all these extra folders on the C: drive ($.SysReset, $Windows.~BT, and $Windows.WS). Not sure if constant upgrading and rolling back is good for the machine. I was going to wait for the first service pack, if they still opt to do that model of Windows servicing. Or just get a new laptop next year.


----------



## jimmie57

cypherx said:


> As long as I booted up with wifi on, clicking anywhere did absolutely nothing. The only thing I could click on was the wifi icon to turn on airplane mode or associate to other networks. I also had accessibility and the shut down / restart button.
> 
> If I flipped the wifi switch off, rebooted... then I would have my name in the lower left corner I could click on and type in my login information in the center.
> 
> I'd like to try it again but after installing and then rolling back, I have all these extra folders on the C: drive ($.SysReset, $Windows.~BT, and $Windows.WS). Not sure if constant upgrading and rolling back is good for the machine. I was going to wait for the first service pack, if they still opt to do that model of Windows servicing. Or just get a new laptop next year.


Check your Display Driver in the Device Manager and see if it has the correct driver.
One of my machines changed it to the Windows driver and I had some funky looking things on my screen. I did the Driver Update and let it go to the web to find it and it did nothing. Then I chose to have it show me drivers on my machine and let me choose. Of course it thought I was nuts, but it let me do it anyway. Then all my screen stuff looks as it should.
I also had to remove my Set Point software for my mouse and go get the newer version for it to work.

I do not know what effects there are from upgrading, going back and then upgrading again.
They have had about 6 Cumulative updates since the original came out. You might also need to load them after you upgrade next time and it might have the fix you need to make the screen correct. One of them was to correct some incompatibilities.


----------



## dpeters11

If anyone else is in the fast ring, Chrome is fixed in Canary and the change was approved for Chrome 45.


----------



## dmspen

Just a few notes...

You can't do a clean install on Win10 unless there is a previous good install of Win 7 or 8.

I have seen quite a few people who used 'Paragon Migrate OS to SSD' software and had issues upgrading to Win10.

I have a repair disk on the way. I'm not convinced this will help. I have a Macrium Rescue Disk and it couldn't repair the SSD OS.

I have a Dell contact who may be able to get me a Win7 disk.

I replaced the SSD in my laptop which I used for Win10 testing (upgraded to Win10 Pro perfectly). I have the old laptop drive with Win 7 on it. I may attach to PC and clone to SSD. Or create a recovery disk.

Still working the issue and thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## billsharpe

dmspen said:


> You can't do a clean install on Win10 unless there is a previous good install of Win 7 or 8.


I believe you can, but you would either have to buy Windows 10 or possibly do the clean install after you installed the Win 10 upgrade.


----------



## dmspen

Steve said:


> How about here?
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7


Doesn't work with an OEM key.


----------



## bobnielsen

For those who may have lost their key, I came across thi_s_ in another forum:

For future reference, you can copy and paste the following script into a text editor, then save it as productkey.vbs. When you double click on it to run, it will search the register and decrypt the Windows product key for the installed version of Windows.

Code:
Set WshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
MsgBox ConvertToKey(WshShell.RegRead("HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\DigitalProductId"))

Function ConvertToKey(Key)
Const KeyOffset = 52
i = 28
Chars = "BCDFGHJKMPQRTVWXY2346789"
Do
Cur = 0
x = 14
Do
Cur = Cur * 256
Cur = Key(x + KeyOffset) + Cur
Key(x + KeyOffset) = (Cur \ 24) And 255
Cur = Cur Mod 24
x = x -1
Loop While x >= 0
i = i -1
KeyOutput = Mid(Chars, Cur + 1, 1) & KeyOutput
If (((29 - i) Mod 6) = 0) And (i <> -1) Then
i = i -1
KeyOutput = "-" & KeyOutput
End If
Loop While i >= 0
ConvertToKey = KeyOutput
End Function


----------



## bobnielsen

I recently bought a cheap ($140 Amazon Prime deal of the day) Lenovo S21E-20 laptop with Windows 8.1. It only has a 20 GB SSD but had the icon for the Windows 10 upgrade. It downloaded the file and then said there wasn't enough room to install. I then tried installing from a USB thumb drive but that also failed. It said it was ~900 MB short but I hadn't added any apps or other files and didn't want to risk deleting something critical. I have used it a bit and 8.1 doesn't seem all that bad after all.


----------



## KyL416

The installation process needs a lot more space because in addition to the 3GB download along with the OS install itself, it has to extract the files from the download to a temporary location and create a copy of your current OS as a backup so you can revert if there's problems afterwards. After the install is finished, the temporary files are removed while the OS backup is compressed and can be deleted with Disk Cleanup if everything is working.


----------



## AntAltMike

I just restarted my HP Pavilion G6 laptop, which is loaded with Windows 7, because it was running a little slow, but it went into an "installing updates" routine before shutting down, as it often does, only this one was huge. It said it was undertaking a 25 step procedure which took about half an hour, and at its conclusion it then updated over 41,000 files, keeping me apprised of its approximate progress. I was guessing that it was finally forcing my scheduled but user-postponed Windows 10 upgrade, but it wasn't. It was just updating my Windows 7. Any idea why such a huge, seemingly routine upgrade to Windows 7?


----------



## SeaBeagle

bobnielsen said:


> I recently bought a cheap ($140 Amazon Prime deal of the day) Lenovo S21E-20 laptop with Windows 8.1. It only has a 20 GB SSD but had the icon for the Windows 10 upgrade. It downloaded the file and then said there wasn't enough room to install. I then tried installing from a USB thumb drive but that also failed. It said it was ~900 MB short but I hadn't added any apps or other files and didn't want to risk deleting something critical. I have used it a bit and 8.1 doesn't seem all that bad after all.


140.00 great price but not much use because of the tinsy winsy hard drive.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dmspen

Yesterday I was browsing Windows forums trying to find a fix to my Win7 boot/Win 10 upgrade issue.
I decided to give the Dell Recovery bit a try. F11 on boot brought up a Boot Manager screen. BOOTMGR was missing from my Win7 SSD setup. On the screen was an option to "boot to last known good configuration". Select, and ENTER.
WooHoo! Booted into my previously unbootable SSD. Now I can update.to Win10. Uh oh. Not so fast laddie. Error code 8007005. Basically I don't have permission to install.

OK, further research tells me I still have BOOT issues, and I'm basically booted into a non-user account. Several posts mentioned Microsoft having them downloading and running a Windows repair tool from Tweaking.com. So, I did. Ran the tool which took quite a while, over an hour.

At the end it said time to reboot. Uh oh, this is where I've had my issues.

YAY! Booted into my SSD for the first time since Aug 7. 

Ran Windows Update (took forever) and there's Win10. I left it installing when I came to work. We'll see where it is when I get home.

Thanks to all who offered help. I may be close to getting it done.


----------



## dpeters11

AntAltMike said:


> I just restarted my HP Pavilion G6 laptop, which is loaded with Windows 7, because it was running a little slow, but it went into an "installing updates" routine before shutting down, as it often does, only this one was huge. It said it was undertaking a 25 step procedure which took about half an hour, and at its conclusion it then updated over 41,000 files, keeping me apprised of its approximate progress. I was guessing that it was finally forcing my scheduled but user-postponed Windows 10 upgrade, but it wasn't. It was just updating my Windows 7. Any idea why such a huge, seemingly routine upgrade to Windows 7?


None of this months patches are anything like that. I'm assuming (or hoping) that you already had SP1. If you go into Windows Update and Windows Update history, is anything listed for that day?


----------



## Mark Holtz

FYI: I'm posting this across multiple forums.  I'm also making this link rich.

It seems to me that when I got through technology upgrades, it goes in the cycle of long periods without any significant upgrade, followed by spurts of multiple upgrades. Last Fall, for example, I finally upgraded my dual-core E6600 which I had built in spring, 2007 to the UberBoxen - a i7-4790K beast of a machine, along with upgrading the home DSL to a 15Mb connection and changing the home phone line to a VoIP connection (sorry, folks, we still use a fax machine). Then, in the past two months, I upgraded my mothers cell phone from a five year old flip phone to a Samsung S5, while I upgraded my own cell phone from a Samsung S3 to a LG G4, plus obtaining a new color duplex printer, a Brother HLL8350CDW Wireless Color Laser Printer. And, oh yeah, upgrade from Windows 7 Home to Windows 10.

I am particularly interested in the Windows 10 upgrade. During a Black Friday sale, I had obtained a deal on some good memory to upgrade my UberBoxen from 8 GB to 32 GB. It wasn't until the day after I placed the order that I realized that Windows 7 Home Premium has a 16GB limit. Whoops. Now, I realize that, for the typical user, there are diminishing returns once you get beyond 8 GB... unless you plan on running a virtualization platform like Virtualbox or Lightworks video editing. Until very recently, games were compiled for 32bits as well, so they did not even exceed 4GB. If I were to advise someone building a computer, I would suggest doing a price comparison between 8 GB and 16 GB. Plus, RAM is always easy to expand later.

I did not receive the Windows 10 upgrade for the UberBoxen until just before I went on a 10 day vacation. As I am a big believer in both Murphy's Law and Chaos Theory, I figured I would wait until I get back from vacation. Boy, was I glad I did that. While I did make a full drive image just in case I have to go back, that was not needed. However, I had a few stumblesteps along the way.

First time I initiated the Windows 7 upgrade, I got.... "We couldn't update the system reserved partition" error message. Well, that's just great. Pull up Google, and I found this message thread pointing to this Windows 7 Forum post about moving the boot partition to the C: drive using EasyBCD. Quick fix, but now I have a 100MB partition that is not being used. This isn't 1990. I can't worry too much about 100MB on a 500GB SSD drive.

Time to try Windows update again, and yet another error message: "Windows Update Error Code 80070103". Aaarrrgghhhh.... and it's related to drivers. I figured I would remove the the AntiVirus and visit my motherboard support page to download updated drivers. Because I had no anti-virus installed, Windows insisted that I install Windows Security. This will turn out to be a bad idea. 

Third time attempting updates.... and it WORKS! But, it's too early to celebrate. Another error message pops up: "Error This device can't release to failure!". Seriously, who writes up these error messages? Another Google search shows this forum post relating to the GigaByte apps. Sigh. Time to remove and reinstall those applications. I won't get into the mess of trying to remove Microsoft Security Essentials in order to reinstall Kapersky's Anti-Virus. (But, it's FREE!)

And, the end result? To me, it feels like Windows 10 is running faster than my Windows 7. The Start menu takes a little getting used to, but it's not the travesty that Windows 8 Metro (or is it TETRIS) that marred Windows 8 and doomed an otherwise good release. I'm still having to tweak a few things in the background, like resetting Notepad++ to be the default editor instead of Windows Notepad. And, I downloaded Ultimate Windows Tweaker for Windows 10, so I want to explore that too. Unfortunately, Windows Edge isn't exactly done yet, so I'm still using Chrome and Firefox. I have integrated my Google Calendar and Google Mail account into Windows 10, and it seems to work.... just not well.

Inevitably, someone is going to post their list of must have applications for Windows. Not to be left out, here is my list:
KeePass and LastPass Password Managers - Yes, I use both! Keepass is my master password list, but it is also handy for holding my registration keys for products. LastPass contains a subset of my passwords, and is cloud based. Both have strong encryption for keeping the passwords secure.
FreeFileSync - If you are like me, you probably carry a USB stick of files with you. With me, it's two USB sticks.... one containing my personal files, and one containing a set of utilities "just in case". FreeFileSync is an excellent utility to back up those files to a hard drive.
ShareX - As part of my job in technical support, screen shots are essential when diagnosing an issue. I had been using PicPick, but just stumbled upon a free yet more powerful screen capturing tool. Want your screen shot to be automatically saved with a time stamp? No problem. Timed screen shots? No problem. MP4 video of what is occurring? No problem.
Paint.net - Want a powerful yet free photo editing program? Paint.net should be one of the first programs to look at. I often use it to annotate screen shots in my work.
VLC - Another "Free yet powerful" video player that plays multiple formats. It's worth mentioning that is can also play back DVDs... something that Microsoft wants you to pay for!
Notepad++ - Did I mention that I hate Windows Notepad? This notepad replacement is multi-tabbed, and extremely powerful. Now, they need to fix and re-enable spell-checking.
Next up on my list.... upgrading my Windows 7 laptop. As for my mothers Windows 8 system.... somehow, she managed to initiate the upgrade, and it worked!


----------



## dpeters11

And you no longer have that memory limit.


----------



## jimmie57

I got 3 more Updates yesterday. Nothing tells what they were for.


----------



## jimmie57

Take a look at the taskbar when you have 2 or more programs running at the same time.
With one open and on the screen, slide your mouse over the second program on the Task Bar. When you do a little preview / thumbnail pops up. That is cool. Now slide your mouse onto the preview / thumbnail and the first program goes away and the second one pops up on the screen. When you move your mouse off of it, the program goes away and the first one is back on the screen.
Mikey Likes It.


----------



## dpeters11

jimmie57 said:


> I got 3 more Updates yesterday. Nothing tells what they were for.


Microsoft pretty much has stated that this is the way it will be. Sometimes you can figure out what changed, looks like this one updates Edge, ntoskrnl, windows update and a few other components.


----------



## dmspen

Anyone else having the Runtime Broker issue? It's a process in Win 10 (also in Win 8). If there's a bad app Runtime Broker can run your CPU up to 40% and hog over a gig of memory. The process is easy to kill but evidently its difficult to figure out what's causing it.


----------



## dennisj00

jimmie57 said:


> Take a look at the taskbar when you have 2 or more programs running at the same time.
> With one open and on the screen, slide your mouse over the second program on the Task Bar. When you do a little preview / thumbnail pops up. That is cool. Now slide your mouse onto the preview / thumbnail and the first program goes away and the second one pops up on the screen. When you move your mouse off of it, the program goes away and the first one is back on the screen.
> Mikey Likes It.


Wasn't this in 7 and 8/8.1 ??


----------



## inkahauts

I do t think it popped up to fill Screen though. At least in 7.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Wasn't this in 7 and 8/8.1 ??


Yup. At least in 7. Not full-screen either. Just checked.


----------



## jimmie57

dennisj00 said:


> Wasn't this in 7 and 8/8.1 ??


I have been running 7 for 4 years and I never saw it do that. That does not mean that it wouldn't, I just never saw it.
I have never run 8 or 8.1.


----------



## dennisj00

jimmie57 said:


> I have been running 7 for 4 years and I never saw it do that. That does not mean that it wouldn't, I just never saw it.
> I have never run 8 or 8.1.


I don't have a 7 or 8 around anymore but I think it was the same in both. I currently have over 20 browser tabs to the point that it shows one 'Internet Explorer' tab in the task bar and if you hover over it and hover over a line item, it pulls that item full screen - or goes away if you don't select it. Other tabs (Dos, Notepad, etc,) just show a small thumbnail.


----------



## KyL416

It's automatically disabled on 7 if your video card doesn't pass a certain level on the performance test. There's is a way to force enable it, but I forget which setting does it.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The preview works if you are able to handle Windows Aero effects in Windows 7. However, if your personalization is set to Windows Basic, no preview.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> I don't have a 7 or 8 around anymore but I think it was the same in both. I currently have over 20 browser tabs to the point that it shows one 'Internet Explorer' tab in the task bar and if you hover over it and hover over a line item, it pulls that item full screen - or goes away if you don't select it. Other tabs (Dos, Notepad, etc,) just show a small thumbnail.


Same with 7's Aero effects (thanks Mark). Hover over the task manager icon, and you see a small preview. Hover over the preview, it blows up to full-screen. If you don't finally select it, it disappears.


----------



## dennisj00

Steve said:


> Same with 7's Aero effects (thanks Mark). Hover over the task manager icon, and you see a small preview. Hover over the preview, it blows up to full-screen. If you don't finally select it, it disappears.


By 'Task Manager' are you meaning the new 'Task Viewer' ? Or do you have TM pinned to the taskbar?

The Task Viewer would be nice to add the Task Manager as a window.


----------



## jimmie57

Steve said:


> Same with 7's Aero effects (thanks Mark). Hover over the task manager icon, and you see a small preview. Hover over the preview, it blows up to full-screen. If you don't finally select it, it disappears.


I did not like, still don't, like the Aero views. My old eyes want to see something solid.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> By 'Task Manager' are you meaning the new 'Task Viewer' ? Or do you have TM pinned to the taskbar?
> 
> The Task Viewer would be nice to add the Task Manager as a window.


D'oh! Misspoke. I meant the Task Bar, not Task Manager.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I updated my laptop from Windows 7 to Windows 10 this morning. Unlike the UberBoxen, this was a smooth upgrade.


----------



## Rich

Mark Holtz said:


> I updated my laptop from Windows 7 to Windows 10 this morning. Unlike the UberBoxen, this was a smooth upgrade.


Brand and model of laptop, please. I'm still iffy about upgrading my Lenovo Z710. I'd appreciate any comments from anyone having the same laptop I have.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> Brand and model of laptop, please. I'm still iffy about upgrading my Lenovo Z710. I'd appreciate any comments from anyone having the same laptop I have.
> 
> Rich


I don't have the Z10, but my Y510p is similar, except I think in the graphics card. I've been using Windows 10 since the first Insider build came out.


----------



## jimmie57

I had a real mess this morning and I am pretty sure it was my own doing. I had never signed into the Microsoft Account since I downloaded the Windows Live email several years ago. That was all I was using.
Well, I signed in this morning. The default on Sync under Change Account Settings defaults to all ON.
This immediately cross imported all the shortcuts from my Laptop and Desktop and thus created Duplicate entries for all. The reason it did that was because I routinely name them something short and direct and they are not all consistent. Example on one machine I called Yahoo Email, Email Yahoo. To the machine those are different. It took me a couple of hours to undo all of that.

Then I discovered the Microsoft Password was my password for my desktop and I had not been using one to log in with . For curiosity I logged off my Laptop and then back on. NOT. The Password for the laptop was now the Microsoft Account password.
I now have Sync set to ON and all options individually set to OFF. I have the laptop back to it's original password but did not get the desktop to do that for some reason. I can live with it for now. LOL, maybe until tomorrow.

Then I moved onto another problem with Homegroup. I eventually found that I had to Shutdown each computer, then start up one, then create the Homegroup and then the second machine could join it.
Mercy ! Too much monkey business for today.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Rich said:


> Brand and model of laptop, please. I'm still iffy about upgrading my Lenovo Z710. I'd appreciate any comments from anyone having the same laptop I have.


HP Pavilion dv7t-7000


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> I don't have the Z10, but my Y510p is similar, except I think in the graphics card. I've been using Windows 10 since the first Insider build came out.


That makes me feel a bit better about it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## dmspen

After my fight with my SSD and finally getting Win 10 to install, I've run into an odd problem...and I guess I'm not the only one.

I can't move my desktop icons. They will re-arrange if I change the way they are viewed, but can't move them individually.

I've tried many of the 'fixes' out there but none have worked. I have not created a new userid yet. That seems drastic.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> After my fight with my SSD and finally getting Win 10 to install, I've run into an odd problem...and I guess I'm not the only one.
> 
> I can't move my desktop icons. They will re-arrange if I change the way they are viewed, but can't move them individually.
> 
> I've tried many of the 'fixes' out there but none have worked. I have not created a new userid yet. That seems drastic.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Did you Right click on an open space on the Desktop, Then Click on View and Uncheck the mark by Auto Arrange or Align Icons to Grid ?


----------



## dmspen

jimmie57 said:


> Did you Right click on an open space on the Desktop, Then Click on View and Uncheck the mark by Auto Arrange or Align Icons to Grid ?


Yes, all the obvious items have been tried. Some have had this issue with Stardock's Fences program. My next step is to uninstall Fences.


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> Yes, all the obvious items have been tried. Some have had this issue with Stardock's Fences program. My next step is to uninstall Fences.


I am not familiar with that program.
Good luck with it. Let us know what the problem is when you find it.
Thanks

I just looked that Fences program up and I can see where it is probably the problem.


----------



## dpeters11

dmspen said:


> Yes, all the obvious items have been tried. Some have had this issue with Stardock's Fences program. My next step is to uninstall Fences.


What version did you have? It looks like Fences Free and Pro are not compatible, you have to use Fences 2.


----------



## Cholly

I'm having a strange problem onmy primary deesktop computer (which I'm using at the moment). When it wakes up after sleeping, Windows loses all wireless networks. At times, this also happens while the computer is running.. If I go into Device manager, I see that there is supposedly a driver problem with my TP-Link Archer T4U wireless dual band USB network adapter. Sometimes, if I disable/enable the adapter, it becomes recognized, but not connected. If I attempt to connect it, the taskbar icon goes from no connection available to available to connected and then back to unavailable. . If I restart the computer, it usually comes up connected. Although the adapter is USB 3.0 compatible, I've been using it on USB 2.

I've been using the 5 GHz radio on my DLink wireless AC router for my computers and Samsung Galaxy Tab4 tablet, and the 2.4 GHz radio for most other devices.

Interesstingly, my refurb Dell Optiplex 760 computer, running Windows 10 64 bit, has no problems connecting, using a Netgear dual band Wireless-N USB adapter.


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> I'm having a strange problem onmy primary deesktop computer (which I'm using at the moment). When it wakes up after sleeping, Windows loses all wireless networks. At times, this also happens while the computer is running.. If I go into Device manager, I see that there is supposedly a driver problem with my TP-Link Archer T4U wireless dual band USB network adapter. Sometimes, if I disable/enable the adapter, it becomes recognized, but not connected. If I attempt to connect it, the taskbar icon goes from no connection available to available to connected and then back to unavailable. . If I restart the computer, it usually comes up connected. Although the adapter is USB 3.0 compatible, I've been using it on USB 2.
> 
> I've been using the 5 GHz radio on my DLink wireless AC router for my computers and Samsung Galaxy Tab4 tablet, and the 2.4 GHz radio for most other devices.
> 
> Interesstingly, my refurb Dell Optiplex 760 computer, running Windows 10 64 bit, has no problems connecting, using a Netgear dual band Wireless-N USB adapter.


Have you tried to update the driver by choosing one already installed on your computer ? You know that one worked. It is possible Win 10 is choosing the wrong one. It used a Win 10 driver on my video driver and I had to change it to the Intel one on my machine that worked and had no problems with it since.


----------



## Drucifer

dmspen said:


> Yes, all the obvious items have been tried. Some have had this issue with Stardock's Fences program. My next step is to uninstall Fences.


You'll need Fences v2.


----------



## Drucifer

I having issues with Paint Shop Pro X6 (v16.2.0.20). It sometimes shutdown on startup. Win10 spotted this and did some adjustment and made it worst as PSPX6 still shutdown sometimes, but now it also is in slow saving files.


----------



## phrelin

Drucifer said:


> I having issues with Paint Shop Pro X6 (v16.2.0.20). It sometimes shutdown on startup. Win10 spotted this and did some adjustment and made it worst as PSPX6 still shutdown sometimes, but now it also is in slow saving files.


I've upgraded to PSPX8 even though X7 seemed ok. I think that is going to be the price of the "free" Win upgrade - complex software will ultimately need to be upgraded.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Is there anything that Paint Shop Pro can do that Paint.net can't do? Just asking...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Mark Holtz said:


> Is there anything that Paint Shop Pro can do that Paint.net can't do? Just asking...


Yes, there are a few things that can't be done in Paint.net that can be done in Paintshoppro... (snarky comment) and yet they are still easier to do in Paint.net than paintshop... 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Drucifer

phrelin said:


> I've upgraded to PSPX8 even though X7 seemed ok. I think that is going to be the price of the "free" Win upgrade - complex software will ultimately need to be upgraded.


Yeah, I upgrade every other version, but I'll wait for the sale upgrade price. Which should be $39.XX.


----------



## dmspen

dpeters11 said:


> What version did you have? It looks like Fences Free and Pro are not compatible, you have to use Fences 2.


I was running Fences Pro version 2.13, the latest. Stardock has yet to acknowledge there is an issue. The ununstall and reboot resolved the problem.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Well, I took several steps the past few days:
Went into the guts of Windows 10 and replaced Windows Notepad with the pointer file to Notepad++
Uninstalled VirtualBox pending Windows 10-compatible release
Removed the old install files, so now, the only way for me to go back is to use the Windows 7 image


----------



## dmspen

My next possible Win 10 issue is the process Runtime Broker. I know it was an issue starting with Win 8. Some 'app' I have will cause Runtime Broker to consume up to 3+GB of memory and run the CPU up to 40+ percent. Evidently it's an application issue which will require some update. The problem, of course, is figuring out which app is causing the problem.


Now I've found MS Edge doing similar things (one instance anyway)

Anyone have words of wisdom for working out the offending apps, besides killing one process at a time and waiting hours to see if Runtime Broker ramps up?


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> My next possible Win 10 issue is the process Runtime Broker. I know it was an issue starting with Win 8. Some 'app' I have will cause Runtime Broker to consume up to 3+GB of memory and run the CPU up to 40+ percent. Evidently it's an application issue which will require some update. The problem, of course, is figuring out which app is causing the problem.
> 
> Now I've found MS Edge doing similar things (one instance anyway)
> 
> Anyone have words of wisdom for working out the offending apps, besides killing one process at a time and waiting hours to see if Runtime Broker ramps up?


Wow, that is a lot.
FYI:
I have my Scottrade Elite Stock trading programming running on 2 screens with 9 charts , a watch list, my positions list and streaming news. All of this is live / real time numbers being received.
I also have IE11 running and Windows Live Mail and Open Office 4.1 with a Screen full of a spread sheet that is full of numbers.
My Runtime Broker just shows 7.9MB in memory. Nothing anywhere else.
Internet Explorer has my portfolio running with real time numbers updating and it is showing 307 MB in memory.

I do not have a clue as to what might be causing this to happen for you.


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> My next possible Win 10 issue is the process Runtime Broker. I know it was an issue starting with Win 8. Some 'app' I have will cause Runtime Broker to consume up to 3+GB of memory and run the CPU up to 40+ percent. Evidently it's an application issue which will require some update. The problem, of course, is figuring out which app is causing the problem.
> 
> Now I've found MS Edge doing similar things (one instance anyway)
> 
> Anyone have words of wisdom for working out the offending apps, besides killing one process at a time and waiting hours to see if Runtime Broker ramps up?


I have never looked at Runtime Broker when the following happens.
I have used a weather site, Weather Underground, that sometimes it hangs up and it pops up with a message about a Long Running Script and do I want to stop it. If I look at the memory usage of either Edge or IE11 it is steadily climbing and seems it would not stop until I ran out of memory.
I get the same thing when I am on Twitter and keep paging down.
The only way to get rid of it is to close the program and reload it.

The next time it does it on either of these I will check the Runtime Broker and see if it has went up also before I close the program and let you know what happens.

Edit / Update. I just used Twitter to screw up my memory and it went up to over 600 MB. The Runtime Broker only went up by 0.1 MB.


----------



## jimmie57

I found this article about the Runtime Broker.
http://www.technorms.com/18510/running-ram-windows-8-runtime-broker-figure

After reading it, I opened the Weather app and then the Picture app and the number went up from the previous 7.9 MB to 10 MB.
According to the article it is definitely an app with faulty software code.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> I don't have the Z10, but my Y510p is similar, except I think in the graphics card. I've been using Windows 10 since the first Insider build came out.


Because of your post, I finally worked up the nerve to download the OS. Went perfectly, my thanx.

Rich


----------



## dennisj00

I continue to have weirdness on the desktop . . . icons that are shortcuts (not folders or text files) have a shortcut arrow in the left bottom corner that changes to a 'X' for a while . . . and then back to normal.

The same icons then have a green check mark in the lower right for a while and then back to normal.

What's up?


----------



## dmspen

jimmie57 said:


> I found this article about the Runtime Broker.
> http://www.technorms.com/18510/running-ram-windows-8-runtime-broker-figure
> 
> After reading it, I opened the Weather app and then the Picture app and the number went up from the previous 7.9 MB to 10 MB.
> According to the article it is definitely an app with faulty software code.


As I had read too, it seems some app is the culprit. The article says 'Metro' apps for Win 8, but for Win 10 I guess they would be Start Menu apps? I guess the only solution is wait until Runtime Broker ramps, kill it, kill one process/procram and see if Runtime kicks up high again. This overall proess should only take a few weeks!

FYI, it doesn't happen when my wife is logged in so may be a game...


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> As I had read too, it seems some app is the culprit. The article says 'Metro' apps for Win 8, but for Win 10 I guess they would be Start Menu apps? I guess the only solution is wait until Runtime Broker ramps, kill it, kill one process/procram and see if Runtime kicks up high again. This overall proess should only take a few weeks!
> 
> FYI, it doesn't happen when my wife is logged in so may be a game...


Are any of the Apps you run setup to Autostart ?
If yes, you might disable that and start them individually and see which one causes the increase .


----------



## dpeters11

The first large update to Windows 10, called "Threshold Wave 2" is expected around October or November. This will also happen in 2016 with Redstone in July/August and Redstone Wave 2 in a similar Oct/Nov timeframe.


----------



## SeaBeagle

dpeters11 said:


> The first large update to Windows 10, called "Threshold Wave 2" is expected around October or November. This will also happen in 2016 with Redstone in July/August and Redstone Wave 2 in a similar Oct/Nov timeframe.


What differences will this update make?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dpeters11

SeaBeagle said:


> What differences will this update make?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


I've seen mostly GUI tweaks and bug fixes, but I'm hoping it brings the extension support to Edge.


----------



## SeaBeagle

dpeters11 said:


> I've seen mostly GUI tweaks and bug fixes, but I'm hoping it brings the extension support to Edge.


Will be interesting to see.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dpeters11 said:


> I've seen mostly GUI tweaks and bug fixes, but I'm hoping it brings the extension support to Edge.


Of the more than 75 machines and 50 users of Windows 10 that are known by us personally...only 2 people use Edge - all the rest use Chrome for their browser.

Works great with WIN10.


----------



## dpeters11

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Of the more than 75 machines and 50 users of Windows 10 that are known by us personally...only 2 people use Edge - all the rest use Chrome for their browser.
> 
> Works great with WIN10.


I'm one of them, but partly because I won't really use it until it has extensions. Once it does, I'll give it a try as a daily driver.


----------



## armophob

Am I alone with ctrl alt delete/ task manager not working?
I get a menu with ctrl alt delete, but I cannot select any of the options and I have to hit escape to get out of the screen.


----------



## DN2014

armophob said:


> Am I alone with ctrl alt delete/ task manager not working?
> I get a menu with ctrl alt delete, but I cannot select any of the options and I have to hit escape to get out of the screen.


I can select options using the mouse.


----------



## jimmie57

armophob said:


> Am I alone with ctrl alt delete/ task manager not working?
> I get a menu with ctrl alt delete, but I cannot select any of the options and I have to hit escape to get out of the screen.


Try doing an uninstall of the mouse and then a rescan hardware so that it finds it and reinstalls the software / driver for it.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I saw that Windows 10 is supposed to have a setting for auto rotation in the settings. I do not see that setting. Could different downloads of Windows have this setting?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## armophob

jimmie57 said:


> Try doing an uninstall of the mouse and then a rescan hardware so that it finds it and reinstalls the software / driver for it.


Yea it was my Logitech trackball.
I just got my new Kensington today and the issue is resolved.


----------



## jimmie57

I discovered this yesterday. Remember when I posted that if you click on the > and not the Icon in the start menu that you could choose from the past history and go directly to it .
Well, if you have a program Icon in the Task Bar and Right click on it you can do the same thing. I had drug the Open Office Icon that I use for my main item for keeping up with my stock prices, history, etc. with.
When I Clicked on it, it opened up the Open Office program but did not open the spread sheet that I wanted. It was just ready to start a new one. I right clicked on it to see what it's Properties were and I saw the last several spread sheets that I had opened with that program. Slide your pointer to the one you want to open / run and click on it and you are off and running.


----------



## swyman18

dmspen said:


> My next possible Win 10 issue is the process Runtime Broker. I know it was an issue starting with Win 8. Some 'app' I have will cause Runtime Broker to consume up to 3+GB of memory and run the CPU up to 40+ percent. Evidently it's an application issue which will require some update. The problem, of course, is figuring out which app is causing the problem.
> 
> Now I've found MS Edge doing similar things (one instance anyway)
> 
> Anyone have words of wisdom for working out the offending apps, besides killing one process at a time and waiting hours to see if Runtime Broker ramps up?


I had this issue as well. One of the suggestions I found was to turn off the "Show me tips about Windows" option under Settings / System / Notifications and Actions. That worked for me, I haven't seen it happen ever since I turned that setting off.


----------



## billsharpe

armophob said:


> Am I alone with ctrl alt delete/ task manager not working?
> I get a menu with ctrl alt delete, but I cannot select any of the options and I have to hit escape to get out of the screen.


My wireless Microsoft mouse works. I can also use the Tab key to move between selections on the Menu. Task Manager is one of the eight selections available, including the three icons (Connect to Internet, Ease of Access and Shut Down) at the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## dmspen

jimmie57 said:


> Are any of the Apps you run setup to Autostart ?
> If yes, you might disable that and start them individually and see which one causes the increase .


Yes, lots of Autostart programs. Yesterday when I got home from work, Runtime Broker was eating 4.28GB of RAM and 50% CPU. Eek.
I should take pics of my wife's task manager vs mine and see what the difference is. Her Runtime Broker doesn't ramp up.


----------



## Steve

dmspen said:


> Yes, lots of Autostart programs. Yesterday when I got home from work, Runtime Broker was eating 4.28GB of RAM and 50% CPU. Eek.
> I should take pics of my wife's task manager vs mine and see what the difference is. Her Runtime Broker doesn't ramp up.


Sounds like a memory leak. FWIW, my runtime broker is only using 10 MB. I'm not running any Metro apps, tho, and I've also disabled all the Windows "phone home" ware, using ShutUp10.

http://www.groovypost.com/howto/runtimebroker-exe-process-windows-8-running/


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Of the more than 75 machines and 50 users of Windows 10 that are known by us personally...only 2 people use Edge - all the rest use Chrome for their browser.
> 
> Works great with WIN10.


I have no intention of using Edge. Chrome works really well.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> I'm one of them, but partly because I won't really use it until it has extensions. Once it does, I'll give it a try as a daily driver.


Yup, I looked at it once, saw no extensions and quickly switch to Chrome, where it will stay.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> I have no intention of using Edge. Chrome works really well.
> 
> Rich


It has one feature I really like and that is the ability to turn Flash Player on or off with a couple of clicks of the mouse.
I wish they would add that to IE11.


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> Yup, I looked at it once, saw no extensions and quickly switch to Chrome, where it will stay.


Chrome does use a bit of memory, tho. Shown below are the task manager with just this page open and a couple of extensions running in Chrome, and the same page open in Edge.

EDITED TO ADD: And that's 64-bit Chrome 45, which uses less memory than its predecessors.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> Chrome does use a bit of memory, tho. Shown below are the task manager with just this page open and a couple of extensions running in Chrome, and the same page open in Edge.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: And that's 64-bit Chrome 45, which uses less memory than its predecessors.


Am I reading the thumbnails wrong or does Chrome use less memory than Edge? Sure looks like Chrome uses less. I must be reading it wrong?

Rich


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> Am I reading the thumbnails wrong or does Chrome use less memory than Edge? Sure looks like Chrome uses less. I must be reading it wrong?


If you add up all instances of Chrome running vs. all instanced of Edge, off the top of my head, I'm seeing about 470MB for Chrome vs. 220MB for Edge, on the same page.


----------



## dpeters11

One thing in terms of memory, it's not high memory use you have to worry about necessarily, it's more of an overall usage thing. Lots of unused memory doesn't do any good.

Windows itself is using more memory than it used to, and that's not a bug.

https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Memory-Compression-in-Windows-10-RTM


----------



## MysteryMan

Made the transition to Windows 10 Pro yesterday (Was waiting for a program to update for Windows 10 compatibility). Download and install went well. No issues after install. Am very pleased with Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> If you add up all instances of Chrome running vs. all instanced of Edge, off the top of my head, I'm seeing about 470MB for Chrome vs. 220MB for Edge, on the same page.


I thought that line on the top gave the total memory used. Doesn't matter, I'm gonna keep using Chrome. I'm used to it. That matters to me.

Rich


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> Made the transition to Windows 10 Pro yesterday (Was waiting for a program to update for Windows 10 compatibility). Download and install went well. No issues after install. Am very pleased with Windows 10 Pro.


I really thought I was gonna have problems with the transition. Seems like I was wrong again. It really seems to have gone flawlessly.

Rich


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> I thought that line on the top gave the total memory used.


That line on the top is total used by all apps. So it was 23% with just Edge and other apps running. When I fired-up Chrome (without quitting Edge), that used up another 2% of my memory.

've got 16GB on that PC, so browser memory isn't an issue for me either. Just pointing out that Edge runs leaner than Chrome. It may be because some of the libraries it calls are native to Windows, so whatever memory those dlls use is charged to Windows, and not Edge.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I really thought I was gonna have problems with the transition. Seems like I was wrong again. It really seems to have gone flawlessly.
> 
> Rich


Probably because I didn't recommend it for you. :lol:


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Probably because I didn't recommend it for you. :lol:


Still feeling guilty? Again, not your fault. :rolling:

Rich


----------



## Nick

Well, I let the W10 download happen yesterday. Took a while to
d/l and install but it was easy-peasy. No problems, whatsoever.
So far, 10 seems to be functioning pretty much like 7 although
I haven't run it through its paces yet. Now, if I can just get a new
OS for my other laptop running 8, which I H8.


----------



## dmspen

UPDATE TO RUNTIME BROKER ISSUE:
I have been stopping programs/processes alphabetically. I did notice my wife never has an issue, so with both users up, I've been killing single run programs/processes through Task Manager. So far no joy. Yesterday RB was gobbling up 4.86 GB of memory. yowza!


----------



## swyman18

dmspen said:


> UPDATE TO RUNTIME BROKER ISSUE:
> I have been stopping programs/processes alphabetically. I did notice my wife never has an issue, so with both users up, I've been killing single run programs/processes through Task Manager. So far no joy. Yesterday RB was gobbling up 4.86 GB of memory. yowza!


Just curious, did you try turning off "Show me tips about Windows" to see if that helps? (Post #512)


----------



## dmspen

Lol, Yes I did. I still haven't found the culprit. It's odd because I got home from work yesterday expecting to see multi-gig usage, but RB was quiet. The PC had been sitting for about 20 hours. Makes me wonder if it's Macrium Reflect which runs autonomously in the background backing up files.


----------



## armophob

armophob said:


> Yea it was my Logitech trackball.
> I just got my new Kensington today and the issue is resolved.


I spoke too soon. The same task manager trouble is back now and it has migrated to my Thunderbird email.
I occationally have to hit "cntrl alt dlt" and then escape for it to allow me to click in an email.
It will click on the window below the email until I do.
Same thing with java windows in Firefox.
When I "cntrl alt dlt" I get the list including task manager, but I cannot select anything.
I get the little hand when I float over them, but I can't select them.


----------



## dennisj00

Just had a weird one with a friend's machine that we upgraded a month ago. Sometime this week, Nothing except Outlook, Excel and Word would execute. IE11, Edge or Chrome would open with a blank screen and no options active and never present anything. (Chrome actually gave a crash dialog box)

I finally googled enough via iPad to get to the advanced diagnostic options and did a system restore from 9/14. It actually reported that it didn't complete successfully but on reboot reported that it did and everything was ok.

I urge everyone to review the various options to get to safe mode or system recovery starting with this doc. . . among others - F8 no longer gets you to safe mode. . . http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/change-startup-settings-in-windows-10#v1h=tab01


----------



## dpeters11

I read about this change today, had to check it out for myself. In the current version of 10 and previous versions, editing your path statement was pretty archaic. Everything was in one small dialog box. Now when you go to edit, it breaks it all out.

Nice!

This is on a preview of the first big update.


----------



## Cholly

I'm aving two frequent problems with Windows 10, which may or may not be due to the OS. My Seagate Backup Plus drive is quite often not recognized on startup. If I unplug/replug it, it usually is recognized. My TP -Link Archer T4U AC1200 wireless adapter often fails to be recognized on startup and requires a restart in order to be recognized. Further, it is not recognized upon my PC waking up from sleep status, once again requiring a restart. Both devices have the latest version of their drivers.


----------



## billsharpe

Cholly said:


> I'm aving two frequent problems with Windows 10, which may or may not be due to the OS. My Seagate Backup Plus drive is quite often not recognized on startup. If I unplug/replug it, it usually is recognized. My TP -Link Archer T4U AC1200 wireless adapter often fails to be recognized on startup and requires a restart in order to be recognized. Further, it is not recognized upon my PC waking up from sleep status, once again requiring a restart. Both devices have the latest version of their drivers.


Check your cable connections if you haven't already done so. My Seagate Free Agent 1.5 GB drive is working well with Windows 10. My wireless adapter lost the Internet once coming out of sleep mode; otherwise it's working fine.


----------



## phrelin

For those who might be interested, ZDNet has a story today Microsoft tries to clear the air on Windows 10 privacy furor which helps to clarify misconceptions.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> For those who might be interested, ZDNet has a story today Microsoft tries to clear the air on Windows 10 privacy furor which helps to clarify misconceptions.


I trust Microsoft, but that doesn't mean they're immune to hackers. One way to safeguard against a hack is to simply not have any personal data stored there. Unfortunately, that means no Cortana, which is a shame, IMO. No reason we shouldn't be able to use it without supplying personalized info, similar to how we can configure Siri and Google Now for relatively anonymous use.

I've posted this link before, but for those who may have missed it, here's a quick way to control what Win10 data is shared and what isn't. http://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


----------



## Nick

Steve, thanks for the link.


----------



## bobnielsen

I installed W8.1 in VirtualBox on my Mac. When it offered to upgrade to 10 I let it do so. The process completely wiped out the (fortunately) virtual partition. I reinstalled 8.1 and it is running fine. At least it didn't affect the host OS.


----------



## MysteryMan

This morning I upgraded Windows 10 to the new version (Version: 1511, Build: 10586). For those who have yet to do this be prepared for a lengthy download and installation as well as a lengthy initial start up after installation is complete. A few new features have been added.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> This morning I upgraded Windows 10 to the new version (Version: 1511, Build: 10586). For those who have yet to do this be prepared for a lengthy download and installation as well as a lengthy initial start up after installation is complete. A few new features have been added.


After reading your post I checked for the new update. It immediately started to download. It took 25 minutes to download and then started copying files, updating drivers, etc. and then configuring, etc. The whole process took 98 minutes from start to finish.
I have a desktop with an i7 3.06 Ghz processor, 1 terabyte hard drive with 7,200 rpm and a 50 Mbs cable connection for internet.
I suspect this will be much longer on my laptop with a 2 Ghz core 2 processor, 5,400 rpm hard drive and 35 Mbs wireless connection.

This changed my text to 150%.It said to log out and back in to change it. I did. Then I changed all my text items to size 12.
Then I discovered that it did not find my printer. Probably understandable sine it is a wireless on the network in the house. I turned it on and then went to printers and added it. I had to choose that it was not listed even tho it did show in the screen of choices. I chose to add a networked printer and then had to get the number assigned to it by the router. In this case 10.0.0.11.

Some of my programs had what I will describe as fuzzy text. They are now sharp and clear. This might have to do with a video driver being changed by them. Whatever it is, it is much much better looking.

Update: The laptop took 115 minutes for this update.
Also, I had the networked printer on when I updated the laptop and it picked it up.
Text on this machine is much sharper also.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> After reading your post I checked for the new update. It immediately started to download. It took 25 minutes to download and then started copying files, updating drivers, etc. and then configuring, etc. The whole process took 98 minutes from start to finish.
> I have a desktop with an i7 3.06 Ghz processor, 1 terabyte hard drive with 7,200 rpm and a 50 Mbs cable connection for internet.
> I suspect this will be much longer on my laptop with a 2 Ghz core 2 processor, 5,400 rpm hard drive and 35 Mbs wireless connection.
> 
> This changed my text to 150%.It said to log out and back in to change it. I did. Then I changed all my text items to size 12.
> Then I discovered that it did not find my printer. Probably understandable sine it is a wireless on the network in the house. I turned it on and then went to printers and added it. I had to choose that it was not listed even tho it did show in the screen of choices. I chose to add a networked printer and then had to get the number assigned to it by the router. In this case 10.0.0.11.
> 
> Some of my programs had what I will describe as fuzzy text. They are now sharp and clear. This might have to do with a video driver being changed by them. Whatever it is, it is much much better looking.


Check for more updates. Security Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 10 Version KB3103688 was available immediately after the Windows 10 upgrade was complete.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Check for more updates. Security Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 10 Version KB3103688 was available immediately after the Windows 10 upgrade was complete.


Yeah !
I had a problem, until today, using Edge in this Forum. When I clicked on Quote to Reply it opened up a window but did not put the data at the top like it is supposed to do.
I tried it twice before writing this and it is now working.


----------



## NR4P

Update took over 1.5 hours

Then after all the reboots and I could use the PC, no networking
Nothing could access the internet.
A reboot fixed that.


----------



## MysteryMan

NR4P said:


> Update took over 1.5 hours
> 
> Then after all the reboots and I could use the PC, no networking
> Nothing could access the internet.
> A reboot fixed that.


Only issue I noticed after upgrading was sluggishness with my PC after entering commands. Like you I performed a reboot. It resolved the issue.


----------



## dpeters11

Expect another big update, Redstone, in Summer 2016.


----------



## MysteryMan

dpeters11 said:


> Expect another big update, Redstone, in Summer 2016.


Redstone should provide new functionality and support for new classes of devices that aren't already part of Windows 10.


----------



## Drucifer

MysteryMan said:


> This morning I upgraded Windows 10 to the new version (Version: 1511, Build: 10586). For those who have yet to do this be prepared for a lengthy download and installation as well as a lengthy initial start up after installation is complete. A few new features have been added.


It is similar to the Win10 install.


----------



## steve053

dennisj00 said:


> Just had a weird one with a friend's machine that we upgraded a month ago. Sometime this week, Nothing except Outlook, Excel and Word would execute. IE11, Edge or Chrome would open with a blank screen and no options active and never present anything. (Chrome actually gave a crash dialog box)
> 
> I finally googled enough via iPad to get to the advanced diagnostic options and did a system restore from 9/14. It actually reported that it didn't complete successfully but on reboot reported that it did and everything was ok.
> 
> I urge everyone to review the various options to get to safe mode or system recovery starting with this doc. . . among others - F8 no longer gets you to safe mode. . . http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/change-startup-settings-in-windows-10#v1h=tab01


Nice tip. Don't need it now, but know I will someday.


----------



## cypherx

How do you get the new build to show up in windows updates? Did it on my home machine, 8.1 work laptop but my work desktop will not show it. I even check the box to check for updates from Microsoft.


----------



## jimmie57

I just found and fixed a sound problem on my laptop.
For some reason the speakers got switched to Headphones as the default.

I also noticed that both my laptop and my desktop had been switched to share settings. In Edge this made each machine import the others shortcuts. The easiest fix was to delete them all and the Import them again from IE11.


----------



## dennisj00

steve053 said:


> Nice tip. Don't need it now, but know I will someday.


I've already twice had to find that url in my post to remind me how to get to safe mode on some friend's machine with some malware.

Thanks for bumping it up!


----------



## DN2014

dennisj00 said:


> Just had a weird one with a friend's machine that we upgraded a month ago. Sometime this week, Nothing except Outlook, Excel and Word would execute. IE11, Edge or Chrome would open with a blank screen and no options active and never present anything. (Chrome actually gave a crash dialog box)
> 
> I finally googled enough via iPad to get to the advanced diagnostic options and did a system restore from 9/14. It actually reported that it didn't complete successfully but on reboot reported that it did and everything was ok.
> 
> I urge everyone to review the various options to get to safe mode or system recovery starting with this doc. . . among others - F8 no longer gets you to safe mode. . . http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/change-startup-settings-in-windows-10#v1h=tab01


With early versions of windows, I used safe mode to get into the computer when it wouldn't boot nornally. I would you get to the taskbar in win 10 if it wouldn't boot up?


----------



## AntAltMike

My computer tried installing my free Windows 10 upgrade about half a dozen times and failed every time. Fortunately for me, I don't really care. We all begin our technical journeys as leading edge guys and we all eventually become trailing edge guys. I bought my first integrated circuit for a science fair project in the spring of 1966, and I bought the first commercially viable coin operated videogame, Pong, back in 1972, I even bought an Accutrac turntable with a full function remote in 1978, as well as an Advent Videobeam 1000A projection TV. Actually, I had already fallen behind the leading edge with that one, since my cousin bought an Advent 1000 with a low, three digit serial number.

What can Windows 10 do for me that Windows 7, or even Windows 3.1, under discussion in another thread, cannot? Probably nothing that I'd want to do even if I knew how.


----------



## Nick

AntAltMike said:


> [...]
> 
> What can Windows 10 do for me that Windows 7, or even Windows 3.1, under discussion in another thread, cannot?
> Probably nothing that I'd want to do even if I knew how.


Yeah, Mike, but it's 'sposed to be better.


----------



## phrelin

AntAltMike said:


> What can Windows 10 do for me that Windows 7, or even Windows 3.1, under discussion in another thread, cannot? Probably nothing that I'd want to do even if I knew how.


No operating system on its own running on a computer or similar device can do anything useful for me. It is apps or software designed to run on the OS that are useful. At some point an old OS on a computer used for general use becomes a hindrance. But I've always purchased a new computer frequently enough to stay ahead of the hindrance factor.


----------



## dpeters11

AntAltMike said:


> My computer tried installing my free Windows 10 upgrade about half a dozen times and failed every time. Fortunately for me, I don't really care. We all begin our technical journeys as leading edge guys and we all eventually become trailing edge guys. I bought my first integrated circuit for a science fair project in the spring of 1966, and I bought the first commercially viable coin operated videogame, Pong, back in 1972, I even bought an Accutrac turntable with a full function remote in 1978, as well as an Advent Videobeam 1000A projection TV. Actually, I had already fallen behind the leading edge with that one, since my cousin bought an Advent 1000 with a low, three digit serial number.
> 
> What can Windows 10 do for me that Windows 7, or even Windows 3.1, under discussion in another thread, cannot? Probably nothing that I'd want to do even if I knew how.


I'm assuming you aren't actually asking what Windows 3.1 cannot do 

Now, it's a bit different for Windows 7. The biggest thing for me is the overall improvements to the system, not specific items. If you have 7, there really is no one reason to make a move now. In the future though, Microsoft will stop releasing security updates January of 2020.


----------



## AntAltMike

dpeters11 said:


> ... If you have 7, there really is no one reason to make a move now. In the future though, Microsoft will stop releasing security updates January of 2020.


The actuarial table has me departing for higher (lower?) places in 2034, so I'll probably need an upgrade before then.


----------



## Drucifer

AntAltMike said:


> What can Windows 10 do for me that Windows 7, or even Windows 3.1, under discussion in another thread, cannot? Probably nothing that I'd want to do even if I knew how.


Yep, many of us get stuck in time.

Oh, what are you missing - the _Internet of Things_.


----------



## dpeters11

Drucifer said:


> Yep, many of us get stuck in time.
> 
> Oh, what are you missing - the _Internet of Things_.


There are some aspects of IoT that scares me, when light bulbs have security vulnerabilities.

In other ways, you also get stupid things. Who really needs an Internet connected crock pot?

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

But a fridge & a pantry IoT would be great. You're in a store and see a great sale, but for life of you, you don't how much of it you already have home. You whip out your personal IoT device and you'll know in a minute.


----------



## dennisj00

dpeters11 said:


> There are some aspects of IoT that scares me, when light bulbs have security vulnerabilities.
> 
> In other ways, you also get stupid things. Who really needs an Internet connected crock pot?
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


Just like changing a Nest thermostat from Away to Home on the way home, cooks could have dinner in a slow cooker and turn it up on the way home.


----------



## dpeters11

The Nest I get, but for some of the others, I also see them not patching them. Like the case of the light bulbs I mentioned, someone can use them to get into your wifi network without needing the wifi password. Or the Chrysler case where someone can remotely get into the car and gain control while you are on the road. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle

Is there anyway to make the menus, file directories and home screen look like Windows XP?

Have Classic Shell but that is only the start menu.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts

In what way specifically. There are multiple views to chose from if you use the view tab they are all listed there.


----------



## Rich

Huh. I thought I had installed the upgrade to Win10, but I only actually downloaded it. Today I installed it. Took an hour and went without a hitch on my Lenovo Z710. Now what are the new things I'm supposed to look for?

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

I like some of the smaller stuff, but also there's a new browser (not ready enough for me to use), Cortana etc.

There was also a pretty big update to the current version released. Updates are cumulative but this one has a lot of files recently updated, including the kernel. And Insiders look to be on the Redstone ring, awaiting the first build.


----------



## SeaBeagle

inkahauts said:


> In what way specifically. There are multiple views to chose from if you use the view tab they are all listed there.


Saw that, but the file directories still do not look like Windows XP.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dpeters11

No, Documents and Settings is not coming back.


----------



## inkahauts

SeaBeagle said:


> Saw that, but the file directories still do not look like Windows XP.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Again what exactly are you looking for? As much that has changed files are kept in the same format as they always have been and it really hasn't changed much at all.


----------



## Drucifer

Got my first Win10 upgrade after the big upgrade last night. Java & Ad-ware asked to be upgraded right after the Win 10 did it thing.


----------



## dpeters11

inkahauts said:


> Again what exactly are you looking for? As much that has changed files are kept in the same format as they always have been and it really hasn't changed much at all.


I assumed he's been talking about the change in the structure of the user profiles, libraries and such.


----------



## SeaBeagle

inkahauts said:


> Again what exactly are you looking for? As much that has changed files are kept in the same format as they always have been and it really hasn't changed much at all.


Tomorrow I will add in photographs of the differences.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle

dpeters11 said:


> I assumed he's been talking about the change in the structure of the user profiles, libraries and such.


I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about. I hate male dominated places.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Lord Vader

I upgraded but quickly rolled back after the upgrade messed up almost everything: Chrome wouldn't work correctly, one of my printers wasn't recognized by my PC at all, and my primary color laser printer w/ a duplex tray would only do single-sided printing. The duplex option was grayed out with the message saying that that feature wasn't available. Too many problems with Windows 10.


----------



## jimmie57

Lord Vader said:


> I upgraded but quickly rolled back after the upgrade messed up almost everything: Chrome wouldn't work correctly, one of my printers wasn't recognized by my PC at all, and my primary color laser printer w/ a duplex tray would only do single-sided printing. The duplex option was grayed out with the message saying that that feature wasn't available. Too many problems with Windows 10.


If you try to upgrade again,
After you do go to Device Manager, right click on each of your items like the printer, etc. and click on Update Driver, let is search the net for each of them and update if it finds them. I had to update my printer and sound card and my wireless mouse drivers.


----------



## peds48

That is one think I never quite understood about Windows, everything I connect to the Mac it just works, of course most of the stuff attached to it has a fruit logo on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vader

jimmie57 said:


> If you try to upgrade again,
> After you do go to Device Manager, right click on each of your items like the printer, etc. and click on Update Driver, let is search the net for each of them and update if it finds them. I had to update my printer and sound card and my wireless mouse drivers.


Therein lies the problem. My Dell printer, which has been a workhorse and a very reliable machine, *has *no drivers for Windows 10. Until that machine can fully work in 10, I will not upgrade.


----------



## Rich

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about._* I hate male dominated places.*_
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


That's what avatars are for. Just take a selfie and put it in as your avatar.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about. I hate male dominated places.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Then I have to ask,
Why are you on here ?
As someone else has already mentioned to you more than once, put some reference to the fact that you are a female like maybe a picture of some sort, even if it is not you.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about. I hate male dominated places.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Until our society finds and generally adopts a gender neutral set of pronouns (yes, I am aware some have been suggested, none generally adopted), as you know, the default is the male set for unknown predicates.

Helping us out with a gender indicator in username, avatar, or signature would go along way to us knowing you are a her and not an unknown.

We're all for using the correct pronoun, but there needs to be some way for us to know...

Fair 'nuff?

Peace,
Tom


----------



## MysteryMan

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about. I hate male dominated places.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


As I communicated before on other threads there is nothing in your user name or profile to give anyone a clue as to what you are.


----------



## dpeters11

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know what "he" is asking about but, I know what she is asking about. I hate male dominated places.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Apologies. I try to use the proper pronoun when I know, but sometimes mistakes are made.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle

MysteryMan said:


> As I communicated before on other threads there is nothing in your user name or profile to give anyone a clue as to what you are.


that is because when in other forums guys instead of answering questions from women ask them personal information and things like that.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts

SeaBeagle said:


> that is because when in other forums guys instead of answering questions from women ask them personal information and things like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


That's unfortunate. But I doubt that's an issue here. Or at least hope not. Maybe make your avatar here something that makes it obvious for the majority of people here that don't know.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SeaBeagle said:


> that is because when in other forums guys instead of answering questions from women ask them personal information and things like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Umm.... So all conversations would be:


> SeaBeagle: Comment, yada, yada
> Person A: SeaBeagle, before I respond, I need to know, are you male, female, or prefer another pronoun set?
> SeaBeagle: Thanks for asking, female.
> Person A: Thanks. now I can respond to your original post....
> She said her stuff yada, yada, yada,
> 
> Or using Inkahauts:
> inkahauts: I'm in favor of this, that, and da other.
> Person B: inky, be ye dude or dudette?
> inkahauts: can't you tell?
> Person B: No
> Person C: No
> inkahauts: Dude
> Person D: No (he or she was late to the game...)
> Person B: Cool, now what was the comment?


Is that how it goes on other forums? I've never seen it, but I suppose it could happen. 

Still think it would be simpler to put a gender identifying item in the name, the avatar, or signature.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Rich

SeaBeagle said:


> that is because when in other forums guys instead of answering questions from women ask them personal information and things like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


There is a button that you can push if you think someone who knows your gender is being inappropriate. Use it, I do if someone says something inappropriate to me.

But you can't complain if someone who doesn't know what gender you are assumes you are male unless _YOU _take some steps that assure everybody what you are. I think.

Rich


----------



## trh

I can totally understand why females would pick a gender-neutral name and not indicate their gender on their profile.

But to maintain that anonymity, you shouldn't be upset when a poster refers to you as a male.


----------



## dpeters11

So, getting back on topic 

Looks like the Windows 10 media creation tool has been reverted to not upgrade to build 1511. Possibly pulled at this point from Windows Update.


----------



## Drucifer

Lord Vader said:


> Therein lies the problem. My Dell printer, which has been a workhorse and a very reliable machine, *has *no drivers for Windows 10. Until that machine can fully work in 10, I will not upgrade.


If the Dell printer is no longer supported by Dell, don't expect MS to come up with a driver.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's still supported by Dell, and it's still working very well.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Lord Vader said:


> It's still supported by Dell, and it's still working very well.


Love that reply. You are a great poet.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## James Long

SeaBeagle said:


> that is because when in other forums guys instead of answering questions from women ask them personal information and things like that.


Then you have your choice ... either make a display profile change that gives a hint of a gender or cut the entire rest of the world slack when they assume the wrong gender for you. One cannot ask to remain anonymous in gender then complain when people get it wrong.

(And if you get "personal questions" report the posts or PMs and moderators will take action where needed.)

That being said ... moving on.


----------



## AntAltMike

Someone in a totally unrelated forum I participate in was taking a poll to reach a consensus on pronouns to use when addressing certain LGBT gender variants which I thought was silly. If I were ever in a social situation in which some people were thin skinned, I'd just make liberal use of I, you, it, we, they, us and them.








-E. Nelson Bridwell, Mad Magazine, circa 1958


----------



## phrelin

OK, I've gone into the "Update" function and told our computers to proceed to download and install the upgrade to Windows 10 Pro that is somehow described as version 1511, 10586 which I guess is a beefed up version of what they used to call a service pack. It appears that many things that didn't run properly or would crash intermittently now work. But the upgrade download process on a regular work day took too long and because of computer use and reboots would always show as failed.


----------



## dpeters11

Right, in Windows as a Service, there are no service packs. They are planning on two major updates a year.


----------



## MysteryMan

phrelin said:


> OK, I've gone into the "Update" function and told our computers to proceed to download and install the upgrade to Windows 10 Pro that is somehow described as version 1511, 10586 which I guess is a beefed up version of what they used to call a service pack. It appears that many things that didn't run properly or would crash intermittently now work. But the upgrade download process on a regular work day took too long and because of computer use and reboots would always show as failed.


There were two updates for Windows 10 Pro this month. Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3118754) and (KB3120677).


----------



## cypherx

My work pc would never see the update. I just ran the latest universal mediacreationtool.exe to upgrade my 10240 to 10586. Upgraded without a hitch. There for some time Microsoft pulled the tool, but since then restored it. I already had it backed up from running it on my windows 8.1 laptop for the upgrade anyway. If your media creation tool specifies a 32-bit or 64-bit version then your likely pulling the original Win 10.


----------



## dennisj00

I received the update on my Win 10 desktop last night and the iCloud connector for Outlook stopped working. I deleted iCloud for Windows and re-installed (which worked when I changed to Win 10) but still doesn't work.

Everything I Google seems to be before the update.

Any ideas or just wait for Apple to fix?


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3124200) Build: 10586.36 rolled out today.


----------



## SeaBeagle

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3124200) Build: 10586.36 rolled out today.


I saw that as well. Installed that update. Did not see any differences.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Holydoc

Hopefully this update will fix the Bluetooth continuously being turned off when the computer goes to sleep.


----------



## dennisj00

dennisj00 said:


> I received the update on my Win 10 desktop last night and the iCloud connector for Outlook stopped working. I deleted iCloud for Windows and re-installed (which worked when I changed to Win 10) but still doesn't work.
> 
> Everything I Google seems to be before the update.
> 
> Any ideas or just wait for Apple to fix?


I finally fixed my own problem . .. close Outlook and logged out of iCloud and answered 'Yes' to delete local files on the PC (contacts, etc)

Logged back in and it rebuilds those files. Outlook now sees them.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3124263) Build: 10586.63 rolled out today.


----------



## SeaBeagle

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3124263) Build: 10586.63 rolled out today.


Installed that last night. Supposed to be any big deal?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## trh

SeaBeagle said:


> Installed that last night. Supposed to be any big deal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


From the link on my computer:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511: January 12, 2016
> 
> Summary
> 
> This security update for Windows 10 Version 1511 includes improvements in the functionality of Windows 10 Version 1511 and resolves the following vulnerabilities in Windows:
> 
> 3124605 MS16-008: Security update for Windows kernel to address elevation of privilege: January 12, 2016
> 3124901 MS16-007: Security Update for Windows to address remote code execution: January 12, 2016
> 3124584 MS16-005: Security Update for Windows kernel-mode drivers to address remote code execution: January 12, 2016
> 3124275 MS16-001: Security update for Internet Explorer: January 12, 2016
> 3118753 Microsoft security advisory: Updates for ActiveX kill bits
> Windows 10 updates are cumulative. Therefore, this package contains all previously released fixes. If you have installed previous updates, only the new fixes that are contained in this package will be downloaded and installed to your computer.


----------



## dpeters11

Right, yesterday was patch Tuesday and they finally made these cumulative instead of making you install hundreds of patches and multiple restarts.

They did just release a new preview build but no major user facing changes yet.


----------



## dennisj00

No results when I search Microsoft.com for KB3124263


----------



## Cholly

I



dennisj00 said:


> No results when I search Microsoft.com for KB3124263


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3124263


----------



## dennisj00

Two quick videos to go into Safe Mode and create a recovery USB in Windows 10.

http://www.infoworld.com/video/61624/how-to-enter-windows-10-safe-mode

http://www.infoworld.com/video/61703/how-to-make-a-windows-10-recovery-drive


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3124262) rolled out today.


----------



## dpeters11

Along with a new fast ring preview build.


----------



## Art7220

MysteryMan, what does the W10, V1511 update do?

Still on XP but I do have 10 on another disk. Drives are cheap to get from Ebay, you know.

I did notice that my Luxor game that used to flicker when I got the version of 10 back in July doesn't flicker anymore.

VirtualDub and Utorrent work the same in 10 as in XP. Maybe if I upgrade those progs and they won't work on XP anymore I'll switch the HD to Win10 full time.


----------



## dpeters11

Art7220 said:


> MysteryMan, what does the W10, V1511 update do?
> 
> Still on XP but I do have 10 on another disk. Drives are cheap to get from Ebay, you know.
> 
> I did notice that my Luxor game that used to flicker when I got the version of 10 back in July doesn't flicker anymore.
> 
> VirtualDub and Utorrent work the same in 10 as in XP. Maybe if I upgrade those progs and they won't work on XP anymore I'll switch the HD to Win10 full time.


It's essentially what used to be a Service Pack. The next big update should be around July/August.

I assume you know that XP hasn't gotten any security updates since April 2014 and isn't a good OS to be using on the Internet.


----------



## Art7220

Anti virus and anti spyware can still be used for XP. And those still get updates.


----------



## billsharpe

Art7220 said:


> Anti virus and anti spyware can still be used for XP. And those still get updates.


True enough, but you won't get any security info from Microsoft any more.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3135173) Build: 10586.104 rolled out today.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3135173) Build: 10586.104 rolled out today.


I got that just now on my laptop. My laptop and desktop had different passwords to log on with. My old password no longer works. The password from my desktop now is active on the laptop.
It changed a setting somewhere that I remember said let Microsoft manage ? or something similar. Oh well, just 1 less to remember.

Several updates have changed my speakers to headphones and I had a hard time finding why my laptop no longer had sound.


----------



## dpeters11

billsharpe said:


> True enough, but you won't get any security info from Microsoft any more.


And I would expect that at some point the AV makers would stop support. Things get tricky for AV when they can't trust the OS.


----------



## dpeters11

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3135173) Build: 10586.104 rolled out today.


And this one has release notes!
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/update-history-windows-10

Of course most are this months security updates.


----------



## the2130

I've had problems with the File Explorer since I upgraded from Windows 7. The green progress bar goes across and never finishes, causing it not to work properly. Same issue on both of my PCs - one upgraded from Windows 7 and one from 8.1. Haven't been able to find a fix.


----------



## jimmie57

the2130 said:


> I've had problems with the File Explorer since I upgraded from Windows 7. The green progress bar goes across and never finishes, causing it not to work properly. Same issue on both of my PCs - one upgraded from Windows 7 and one from 8.1. Haven't been able to find a fix.


I just read over this article and it might be the cause for your problem, especially since you have it on more than 1 machine.
http://www.sevenforums.com/performance-maintenance/79336-slow-explorer-progress-bar-large-folder.html

Here is a second article.
http://www.techspot.com/news/52508-fix-windows-folder-unresponsive-slow-behavior-green-loading-bar.html


----------



## Davenlr

Using Windows 10 since release:
1 Windows system restore wont work (fails every time)
2 Regedit crashes searching for strings
3 Two of my programs wont work and are no longer supported, so no updates
4 root kit redirect keeps accessing an ad server about 6 times per minute causing >100GB in data downloads last month (no security software Ive tried can find the cause and as pointed out, regedit crashes, so cant search for the string.

Just got fed up with the problems, considering the previous version I used (Windows 7) had zero issues in the two years prior to the Windows 10 upgrade, so I wiped the drive, and reinstalled Windows 7 from my image backup taken just prior to the Windows 10 upgrade. 

All back to normal now, and surprise, the computer is running perfect again.

Maybe in a couple years when they get all the glitches out of it, I might try it again. For now, I have until 2020, and I have Windows Aero back.

Cheers


----------



## inkahauts

So weird. And aero? That's in Windows 10 for me if its what I think it is


----------



## jimmie57

Davenlr said:


> Using Windows 10 since release:
> 1 Windows system restore wont work (fails every time)
> 2 Regedit crashes searching for strings
> 3 Two of my programs wont work and are no longer supported, so no updates
> 4 root kit redirect keeps accessing an ad server about 6 times per minute causing >100GB in data downloads last month (no security software Ive tried can find the cause and as pointed out, regedit crashes, so cant search for the string.
> 
> Just got fed up with the problems, considering the previous version I used (Windows 7) had zero issues in the two years prior to the Windows 10 upgrade, so I wiped the drive, and reinstalled Windows 7 from my image backup taken just prior to the Windows 10 upgrade.
> 
> All back to normal now, and surprise, the computer is running perfect again.
> 
> Maybe in a couple years when they get all the glitches out of it, I might try it again. For now, I have until 2020, and I have Windows Aero back.
> 
> Cheers


I feel certain you did this already, but just in case you didn't,
When you ran Malwarebytes did you choose Custom Scan and then check off for it to do a scan for Root Kits ?

Did you start up in Safe Mode and then run the virus software ( s ) ?
Aero is still in the Themes of Win 10. I never have liked it so I don't use it.

I have been running Win 10 from day 1 and I like it for sure.
Good luck


----------



## dpeters11

The nice thing is that now, on that same hardware, a clean install of windows 10 is possible and very easy. You finally can easily get the latest version to begin with, no keys needed and not have 5000 windows updates to go through unless you go through an unsupported slipstream.


----------



## dpeters11

Microsoft has now also added another level of Insider builds, Release Preview. These are the lowest risk pre-release updates and the option is only available to those on the current release build of Windows 10.

https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/64501/microsoft-expands-windows-insider-program-with-new-release-preview-ring


----------



## armophob

Just got the updates.
This is the first time "cntrl alt dlt" "task manager" has ever worked in Win10.
I hope this solves the country origin pop up at start up and all the other selecting the window below the current window issues.


----------



## the2130

Thanks for the info, jimmie57. I'm testing that fix.


----------



## trh

I was listening to Leo Laporte this weekend and he mentioned (actually it turned into a rant), that Microsoft is going to 'force' Windows 10 installation onto computers when they get their automatic Windows updates (I think he said they were moving Windows 10 from an Optional Update to a Recommended Update). Although he likes Windows 10, he mentioned that there are a number of people who consciously haven't upgraded because of software or hardware they have/use that are not Windows 10 compatible.


----------



## the2130

jimmie57 said:


> I just read over this article and it might be the cause for your problem, especially since you have it on more than 1 machine.
> http://www.sevenforums.com/performance-maintenance/79336-slow-explorer-progress-bar-large-folder.html
> 
> Here is a second article.
> http://www.techspot.com/news/52508-fix-windows-folder-unresponsive-slow-behavior-green-loading-bar.html


Thanks, it was worth a try but didn't fix the issue with File Explorer. I tried optimizing folders for "Documents" and then for "General", but the problem with the green progress bar persists.


----------



## the2130

Restarting explorer processes gets it working for a while, but before long the problem returns.


----------



## WestDC

trh said:


> I was listening to Leo Laporte this weekend and he mentioned (actually it turned into a rant), that Microsoft is going to 'force' Windows 10 installation onto computers when they get their automatic Windows updates (I think he said they were moving Windows 10 from an Optional Update to a Recommended Update). Although he likes Windows 10, he mentioned that there are a number of people who consciously haven't upgraded because of software or hardware they have/use that are not Windows 10 compatible.


Yes -He is correct -That will start later this year -as far as having a machine running WIN7 that will NOT happen on any box that they processor or hardware will NOT support windows 10 - just as you can not force a windows 10 upgrade on any PC that hardware will not support it.

Those affected are folks running WIN-7 -Win-8-Win-8.1 - for business and are running Software that win10 will not support - That's what he is really yelling about-. MS may or may not Force upgrades that's still not firm yet. WIN-7 Support (updates) ends 2020


----------



## jimmie57

the2130 said:


> Thanks, it was worth a try but didn't fix the issue with File Explorer. I tried optimizing folders for "Documents" and then for "General", but the problem with the green progress bar persists.


More stuff to read / try: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-files/wiindows-10-file-explorer-crashing/90712c70-6f38-4e88-96c7-e5955e98c79e

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-files/windows-10-file-explorer-take-long-to-load-but/a28ead43-c70c-4f74-81fa-38083e392c24


----------



## dpeters11

WestDC said:


> Yes -He is correct -That will start later this year -as far as having a machine running WIN7 that will NOT happen on any box that they processor or hardware will NOT support windows 10 - just as you can not force a windows 10 upgrade on any PC that hardware will not support it.
> 
> Those affected are folks running WIN-7 -Win-8-Win-8.1 - for business and are running Software that win10 will not support - That's what he is really yelling about-. MS may or may not Force upgrades that's still not firm yet. WIN-7 Support (updates) ends 2020


And as far as I know, while it will bring up the setup program, it's not like you're going to come to your PC one day and it's on 10 (unless someone else completed the process).

We still don't know what will happen in July, will the free upgrade offer really expire? I'm just hoping Win 7 doesn't turn into XP.

But then articles like a recent Forbes column that is horribly inaccurate and misleading about Windows 10 "spying" isn't helping.


----------



## the2130

Looks like an update installed yesterday. I got that screen that says my files are where I left them and inviting me to take a tour of new features - those messages you get when you first upgrade to Windows 10. It takes forever to get past it to the desktop. Would be nice if it gave some information as to what it's doing during that time.

I'm trying to determine if the problem with File Explorer is fixed, but it's too soon to tell. It seems to be working properly at the moment, but it's not the first time I've thought it was fixed.


----------



## dpeters11

the2130 said:


> Looks like an update installed yesterday. I got that screen that says my files are where I left them and inviting me to take a tour of new features - those messages you get when you first upgrade to Windows 10. It takes forever to get past it to the desktop. Would be nice if it gave some information as to what it's doing during that time.
> 
> I'm trying to determine if the problem with File Explorer is fixed, but it's too soon to tell. It seems to be working properly at the moment, but it's not the first time I've thought it was fixed.


Odd, I only get that screen with new builds. For those not in the Insider program, there hasn't been one since November.


----------



## Drucifer

trh said:


> I was listening to Leo Laporte this weekend and he mentioned (actually it turned into a rant), that Microsoft is going to 'force' Windows 10 installation onto computers when they get their automatic Windows updates (I think he said they were moving Windows 10 from an Optional Update to a Recommended Update). Although he likes Windows 10, he mentioned that there are a number of people *who consciously haven't upgraded because of software or hardware they have/use that are not Windows 10 compatible*.


Doesn't help either when the SW/HW is also no longer supported by its manufacturer.


----------



## the2130

dpeters11 said:


> Odd, I only get that screen with new builds. For those not in the Insider program, there hasn't been one since November.


Yes, it's very odd. I haven't seen that screen since I upgraded my PCs. Control Panel shows a bunch of updates installed on the 15th, including KB3136561 and KB3135173, in addition to a bunch of updates for Office 2010. Microsoft's website indicates the following for KB3136561:

"This update improves the upgrade experience to Windows 10 Version 1511"

I sure hope it fixes the File Explorer problem. I've seen the green progress bar on occasion since the update, but it seems to be completing pretty quickly.


----------



## dennisj00

I urge everyone to create a recovery USB for each of your systems (and friends / relatives). See Post 612.

I spent 3+ hours going through the diagnosis / fix loop on a friends system yesterday. Of course , he had no recovery drive and none of the advanced options worked. Looks like I'll spend the weekend rebuilding his system.

And they need to be 32Gb sticks - it notes it needs 16 Gb and a 16 Gb stick formats around 14.8.

Staples has / had them for 6.99 yesterday and I bought a bunch to give to family / friends with instructions.

And thanks to dpeters for guidance.


----------



## dpeters11

And for everyone else, the nice thing about the recovery media is that it gets the latest build. This plus going with more of a cumulative update means a lot less work to get windows current.

If a system already had Windows 10 installed, you can install 10 clean without going to windows 7 first and as long as you use the same Microsoft ID, it will activate with no need for a key.


----------



## the2130

Looks like the update may have fixed the File Explorer problem. It's been several days since the update and the issue hasn't returned so far.


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3139907) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3140743) Build: 10586.122 rolled out today. Download/Install time is lengthy so you may want to perform these tasks when you don't need to be using your computer.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3140768) Build: 10586.164 rolled out today.


----------



## Rich

I recently read an article that stated that Windows 10 will be the last named version of Windows. Nothing but updates, no new OS ever again. Don't remember where I read it. Can this be true?

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

I'd like to see Windows 10 stick around for ten years or so. If an upgrade to Windows 11 is free I'll probably take it a few months after it happens.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> I'd like to see Windows 10 stick around for ten years or so. If an upgrade to Windows 11 is free I'll probably take it a few months after it happens.


If what I read is correct, you'll never see a Windows 11 OS.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer

Rich said:


> I recently read an article that stated that Windows 10 will be the last named version of Windows. Nothing but updates, no new OS ever again. Don't remember where I read it. *Can this be true*?
> 
> Rich


Read the same.


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> I recently read an article that stated that Windows 10 will be the last named version of Windows. Nothing but updates, no new OS ever again. Don't remember where I read it. Can this be true?


That is the claim. The last Windows you'll ever need.


----------



## KyL416

There will probably still be major updates that add/remove things to the point where Windows 10 in 2025 looks nothing like Windows 10 in 2015. Things like processor compatibility updates, to removals/rebrands of things if Microsoft decides to change the branding of their online services or discontinue products again. (i.e. MSN, Bing, Outlook, Hotmail, Live, Office 365, One, etc)

Who knows what the video perfomance demands will be 10 years from now. There might be a point where DirectX 12 doesn't cut it for PC ports of video games a few generations from now. Everytime a new Xbox comes out they'll probably update the Xbox app to match the UI. Heck by then 8K monitors might be standard so they might introduce some new higher res desktop backgrounds and themes. Along with all the underlying media/codec/player updates to natively handle formats that are still in development now and might become standard by the time 8K video is widespread.


----------



## dpeters11

KyL416 said:


> There will probably still be major updates that add/remove things to the point where Windows 10 in 2025 looks nothing like Windows 10 in 2015. Things like processor compatibility updates, to removals/rebrands of things if Microsoft decides to change the branding of their online services or discontinue products again. (i.e. MSN, Bing, Outlook, Hotmail, Live, Office 365, One, etc)


Exactly. I think it will be similar to OS X. The OS X of today bears little resemblance to the OS X of 2001.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly. I think it will be similar to OS X. The OS X of today bears little resemblance to the OS X of 2001.


That was mentioned in the article I read.

Rich


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly. I think it will be similar to OS X. The OS X of today bears little resemblance to the OS X of 2001.


The downside with keeping one name "forever" is when there is a major version change that makes the new version so different from the old that a different name helps. If Microsoft would have had a "just call it Windows" attitude years ago how would one know if someone was talking about Windows 95 or the latest release?

Enforced incremental updates to Windows 10 will help. In theory Windows 10 installed in 2015 and updated should be the same as Windows 10 installed in 2020 with only hardware differences on newer machines.

If there is a major IU change we may see a Windows 11. Or some other compatibility line that Microsoft wants to draw so they can say "we do not support Windows 10" without confusing people. Perhaps they will need to give a version level that is the oldest supported.

Most of the software vendors I deal with only support the latest release. If you report a problem the first thing they ask you to do is run all the patches and get up to the current release. Then they will work with you on the issue.


----------



## Mark Holtz

James Long said:


> Most of the software vendors I deal with only support the latest release. If you report a problem the first thing they ask you to do is run all the patches and get up to the current release. Then they will work with you on the issue.


It depends on the size of the customer, their computing environment, and how much they are spending for your service. Especially how much they are spending for your service. And trust me, there are some companies that, for regulatory reasons, are extremely slow in rolling out updates unless it is thoroughly vetted.

How draconian are some of these companies? In some cases, you have to log in to a remote desktop and cannot change anything on the desktop.


----------



## James Long

I was thinking of THEIR software (the vendors). Not supporting 16.1023 because 16.1024 was released three days ago and their first tech support tip is to run the updates. (Never mind what 16.1024 fixed or what your problem is ... update then call if the problem persists.)

Vendors demanding specific versions of Windows are a separate issue. Don't run all patches lest something new breaks their product. "Windows 7 only ... we have not vetted Windows 10." There are still some vendors stuck on Windows XP. I'd put them in the "extremely slow" category. (I'd like to put them in the "no longer a vendor" category, but there are some systems that are hard to replace. Fortunately none of the systems I "own" at work are XP.)


----------



## Mark Holtz

I am senior technical support for a major software company, and I work primarily with major companies. The good part is that we stopped supporting XP at the end of 2014 as a whole, but there are still one or two of those "special children". Of course, there is that one customer is that stuck on version 9.7.x version, complain about an issue that is fixed in 10.5.x, and won't upgrade to 11.5.x, insisting instead that it be fixed on the 9.7.x series instead of at least trying 10.5.x . Oh, this isn't a direct customer, but a customer that is going through a reseller, and I am hearing the reseller's eyes roll from this customer insistence.


----------



## inkahauts

Some people just need to be told no.


----------



## scooper

Mark Holtz said:


> It depends on the size of the customer, their computing environment, and how much they are spending for your service. Especially how much they are spending for your service. And trust me, there are some companies that, for regulatory reasons, are extremely slow in rolling out updates unless it is thoroughly vetted.
> 
> How draconian are some of these companies? In some cases, you have to log in to a remote desktop and cannot change anything on the desktop.


Try building airplanes for example. Some tools are vetted only for specific versions of Windows on SPECIFIC MODELS OF PCs.with specific hardware - programs that interface with where a rivet hole is drilled, etc. - That's the customer I'm supporting (although I'm an email admin, so I don't have to deal with that problem).


----------



## Mark Holtz

inkahauts said:


> Some people just need to be told no.


We did say no. Several times. Some of these "special children", however, want a long explanation instead of just "no".


scooper said:


> Try building airplanes for example. Some tools are vetted only for specific versions of Windows on SPECIFIC MODELS OF PCs.with specific hardware - programs that interface with where a rivet hole is drilled, etc. - That's the customer I'm supporting (although I'm an email admin, so I don't have to deal with that problem).


Not surprised. No, really, I'm not surprised. Because of the very nature of the open architecture of the PC market, there are some good parts out there, and there are some... not so good parts. Then there are the parts that are completely inadequate for the job that needs to be done.


----------



## Mark Holtz

In case you want to block Windows 10 from your system, take a look at GWX Control Panel.


----------



## the2130

Now that the File Explorer issue has been resolved by one of the updates, I've come across another issue with Windows 10. The Start button and "Search the web and Windows" box will intermittently stop working properly. It's happening right now. When I hover the mouse pointer over the start button, it is highlighted button doesn't respond to a left-click. In other words, the menu won't come up. Right-clicking still works - it brings up the context menu and I can click to execute any of the items on the menu. Similarly, I can hover over the search box to highlight it, but I can't left-click to type inside it. The only way I've been able to fix this when it occurs is to reboot. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## dpeters11

I haven't had that in Windows 10 but I have a Hyper-V server running Server 2012 (basically Windows 8 not 8.1) that does that. I've not found a solution.


----------



## the2130

I've found a number of reports of this issue online, but no fixes that work. Just the standard stuff like running SFC, which doesn't help. I guess I'll have to wait until they fix it in an update. At least a reboot corrects it temporarily, but it's a pain.


----------



## Mark Holtz

One suggestion that I got from FixWin....

Run the following PowerShell command:

Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}


----------



## the2130

Will try that the next time it happens.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3147458) Build: 10586.218 rolled out today.


----------



## dpeters11

Improved reliability for Internet Explorer 11, .NET Framework, wireless LAN, Microsoft Edge, Windows Update, logon, Bluetooth, network connectivity, map apps, video playback, Cortana, USB, Windows Explorer, and Narrator.


Fixed issue with connectivity of USB devices until OS restart.


Improved discoverability of printers when a device resumes from sleep.


Fixed issues with lock screen.


Support for visual voicemail on dual SIM phones.


Fixed issue with audio playback using Groove music and other music apps on a phone.


Fixed issue with revised daylight savings time.


Fixed additional issues with shutdown delays, Narrator, Cortana, roaming data usage, buying apps in the Store, video playback, facial recognition, Bluetooth pairing, Microsoft Edge, logon, Internet Explorer 11, Live Tile updates, .NET Framework, and Microsoft Installer (MSI).


Improved security for CSRSS to address security feature bypass.


Fixed additional security issues with Security Account Manager Remote Protocol, HTTP.sys, secondary logon, Microsoft Graphics component, .NET Framework, CSRSS, Microsoft Edge, and Internet Explorer 11.


----------



## Mark Holtz

In case anyone needs to do a clean uninstall/reinstall of the display drivers, I have found that Display Driver Uninstaller does a great job of rebooting your computer in Safe Mode, remove the nVidia/AMD/Intel drivers, then restart without allowing Windows to reinstall the drivers automatically. From the author:


> Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely remove AMD/NVIDIA/Intel graphics card drivers and packages from your system, without leaving leftovers behind (including registry keys, folders and files, and the driver store).
> 
> The AMD/NVIDIA/Intel video drivers can normally be uninstalled from the Windows Control panel, this driver uninstaller program was designed to be used in cases where the standard driver uninstall fails, or whenever you need to thoroughly delete Intel, nVidia or ATI/AMD video card drivers.
> 
> The current effect after you use this driver removal will be similar as if its the first time you install a new driver just like a fresh, clean install of Windows. As with any tool of this kind, we recommend creating a new system restore point before using it, so that you can revert your system at any time if you run into problems.


----------



## the2130

After accepting the latest updates, the Start button isn't working again. Can right-click it, but left-clicking has no effect. Action Center won't open. Items pinned to the Taskbar can be run by left-clicking them, but right-clicking them has no effect. I ran the Powershell command posted above by another user and rebooted again, but no change. What a nightmare.


----------



## jimmie57

the2130 said:


> After accepting the latest updates, the Start button isn't working again. Can right-click it, but left-clicking has no effect. Action Center won't open. Items pinned to the Taskbar can be run by left-clicking them, but right-clicking them has no effect. I ran the Powershell command posted above by another user and rebooted again, but no change. What a nightmare.


This is only a guess but it sounds to me like a display driver is maybe not correct to run in win 10.


----------



## the2130

Bad as Windows 8 was, I've encountered a lot more bugs in Windows 10.


----------



## the2130

Another issue that has cropped up recently is Dolby 5.1 sound not playing correctly through headphones.. Instead of hearing 6 channels combined into two, only 2 channels come through, causing problems like the background music being heard but not the voice.


----------



## the2130

jimmie57 said:


> This is only a guess but it sounds to me like a display driver is maybe not correct to run in win 10.


If the driver wasn't compatible, that should have been detected in the upgrade. And it was working until recently when I started seeing the issue occur intermittently. A reboot would fix it until the latest updates. Now a reboot doesn't help. In any event, I'm not about to start tinkering with display drivers without something more concrete.


----------



## billsharpe

You mention left-clicking start button doesn't work. Does pressing the Windows Start key bring up the start menu?

MS offers some suggestions here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/get-help-windows-start-menu

Hopefully you won't have to reset your PC -- that's MS' last suggestion.

Bill


----------



## Mark Holtz

Check out FixWin10 and Ultimate Windows Tweaker 4 for Windows 10 for repair utilities. My first response, of course, is to run SFC /scannow as an administrator to repair any broken files.

I also just converted my Windows 10 drive from MBR to GPT for a faster boot. Unfortunately, that was not a painless process.


----------



## Mark Holtz

From Neowin:

*Meteorologist gets prompted to upgrade to Windows 10 on live TV*


> Microsoft's Windows 10 operating system has been installed on over 270 million devices; however, you might think that the firm just isn't trying hard enough to get the OS installed on more devices.
> 
> A meteorologist from KCCI has shown us that those fears can subside, as she was prompted to upgrade to Windows 10 on live TV. While reporting the weather, she saw the pop-up that we've become all too familiar with.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## cmartin1950

dpeters11 said:


> I'm generally recommending upgrading in the first year, particularly for those with 8.1. Windows 7, I'd probably still suggest it, though as long as systems are off it by end of year 2019, I'm good


Two bad things I see with this is:
1. Once you upgrade to Win 10, you cannot go back to Wins 7 or 8. Win 7 and 8 are working good, so If something is not broke don't try to fix it.
2. Since when has MS offered anything for Free? I would bet that MS is conspirng with the NSA


----------



## MysteryMan

cmartin1950 said:


> Two bad things I see with this is:
> 1. Once you upgrade to Win 10, you cannot go back to Wins 7 or 8. Win 7 and 8 are working good, so If something is not broke don't try to fix it.
> 2. Since when has MS offered anything for Free? I would bet that MS is conspirng with the NSA


I and many others are using Windows 10 without issues. And yes, the offer from Microsoft to upgrade to Windows 10 is free until 29 July 16.


----------



## jimmie57

cmartin1950 said:


> Two bad things I see with this is:
> 1. Once you upgrade to Win 10, you cannot go back to Wins 7 or 8. Win 7 and 8 are working good, so If something is not broke don't try to fix it.
> 2. Since when has MS offered anything for Free? I would bet that MS is conspirng with the NSA


Yes you can go back to Win 7 or 8 after running 10. My son rolled back his laptop and his desktop to one of those previous versions. His desktop has a super powerful video card and Win 10 changed the driver for it and he did not like the way it looked.

I have it on my laptop and desktop and I like it. I also had problems at first with the video driver. That got fixed with the first update that came out.


----------



## Wilf

jimmie57 said:


> Yes you can go back to Win 7 or 8 after running 10. My son rolled back his laptop and his desktop to one of those previous versions.


There is suppose to be a time limit on rolling back to a previous version. However, the big unknown is what happens at the end of July? MS has been silent to date. Speculation goes from the free update being extended, to the introduction of a subscription fee for new features. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## jimmie57

Wilf said:


> There is suppose to be a time limit on rolling back to a previous version. However, the big unknown is what happens at the end of July? MS has been silent to date. Speculation goes from the free update being extended, to the introduction of a subscription fee for new features. Time will tell I guess.


I believe the allowed time to roll back is set to 30 days after installation.


----------



## dpeters11

Wilf said:


> There is suppose to be a time limit on rolling back to a previous version. However, the big unknown is what happens at the end of July? MS has been silent to date. Speculation goes from the free update being extended, to the introduction of a subscription fee for new features. Time will tell I guess.


There is a time limit on the roll back due to the amount of disk space used. Of course there is an unlimited time for the more labor intensive full reinstall of 7, depending on what you do with it. I had an issue with an Insider build, did a clean install and was back up and running very quickly as I really don't use many third party apps.

I put this in a separate thread as I thought it was worthy of not being on page 28, but Microsoft has stated that they'll start charging $119 for upgrades. This is only for those that don't already have the upgrade. The Anniversary update itself will be free.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Simple solution: Make a full drive image of Windows 7, upgrade to Windows 10, make a full drive image.

You should be making a regular backup to an external drive anyways.


----------



## Dude111

Many peoples computers are bieng hijacked to Win10!


----------



## MysteryMan

Dude111 said:


> Many peoples computers are bieng hijacked to Win10!


Hijacked? Please explain.


----------



## Wilf

MysteryMan said:


> Hijacked? Please explain.


There have been many stories of folks having their PC upgraded to W10 when they did not want it. In some of these, the upgrade failed and the PC had become unusable. Then there is the viral Youtube video of the weather lady who had the W10 upgrade ad appear on her green screen weather map. MS has gotten a lot of criticism over these tactics.


----------



## trh

MysteryMan said:


> Hijacked? Please explain.


First mentioned in post #632 in this thread. Although without the word "hijacked".


----------



## James Long

Wilf said:


> There have been many stories of folks having their PC upgraded to W10 when they did not want it. In some of these, the upgrade failed and the PC had become unusable.


There are plenty of "stories" on the Internet about many topics. Some of them are not true.



Wilf said:


> Then there is the viral Youtube video of the weather lady who had the W10 upgrade ad appear on her green screen weather map. MS has gotten a lot of criticism over these tactics.


So blame Microsoft for not properly managing your PC? If the station IT guy was more proactive the alert would not have happened on air. But ignore things long enough and eventually one will get bit.

One might as well complain that a new email pop-up contained a pornographic subject line and blame Microsoft for the popup.


----------



## Wilf

James Long said:


> There are plenty of "stories" on the Internet about many topics. Some of them are not true.
> 
> So blame Microsoft for not properly managing your PC? If the station IT guy was more proactive the alert would not have happened on air. But ignore things long enough and eventually one will get bit.


I monitor a number of techy computer websites and podcasts (https://www.thurrott.com/ and https://www.twit.tv/ for example), and the issues are not bogus. There is also third party software showing up, to prevent the W10 popup ads (https://www.grc.com/never10.htm), and there are numerous guides on how to stop the W10 telemetry to the MS mothership (http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-telemetry-and-data-collection-in-windows-10/ and

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f38ed
 are a couple of examples).


----------



## dpeters11

One of the things is that you see lots of complaints when things go wrong, but not many post that they got the upgrade, everything works and they're happy with it.

Has the upgrade gone completely right for everyone? No.

Some are very unwilling to update things. I had some users at the office quite upset when we said they could no longer get corporate email on iOS 6. I had another user mad that she had to install service packs on Vista when we got new SSL certs. Funny thing is I had a lot more pushback from iPhone 5 users than those still on the 4 that needed new hardware.


----------



## the2130

MysteryMan said:


> I and many others are using Windows 10 without issues. And yes, the offer from Microsoft to upgrade to Windows 10 is free until 29 July 16.


I wish I could say the same, but this is the buggiest version of Windows I've used, and I've been using Windows since version 3.0 came out in 1990. The Start menu no longer works on one of my PCs and I haven't found any fixes that work, just the stock answers from Microsoft to run the SFC and DISM commands. It looks like I'm going to have to reload it and then run the upgrade again.


----------



## bmetelsky

the2130 said:


> I wish I could say the same, but this is the buggiest version of Windows I've used, and I've been using Windows since version 3.0 came out in 1990. The Start menu no longer works on one of my PCs and I haven't found any fixes that work, just the stock answers from Microsoft to run the SFC and DISM commands. It looks like I'm going to have to reload it and then run the upgrade again.


Did you try re-installing Windows 10 from scratch? It sounds like something got "borked" in the upgrade process.


----------



## billsharpe

cmartin1950 said:


> Two bad things I see with this is:
> 1. Once you upgrade to Win 10, you cannot go back to Wins 7 or 8. Win 7 and 8 are working good, so If something is not broke don't try to fix it.
> 2. * Since when has MS offered anything for Free? *I would bet that MS is conspirng with the NSA


Since last July for Windows 10 upgrade! And you can call 1-800-MICROSOFT free if you are having problems directly related to Windows 10.

I have also been using MS Expression Web 4, a free download, for several years to manage a website that I run.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> I and many others are using Windows 10 without issues. And yes, the offer from Microsoft to upgrade to Windows 10 is free until 29 July 16.


Running on 4 PCs and a tablet successfully here for some time now. Know dozens of others running Windows 10 without any real issues as well.


----------



## dpeters11

the2130 said:


> I wish I could say the same, but this is the buggiest version of Windows I've used, and I've been using Windows since version 3.0 came out in 1990. The Start menu no longer works on one of my PCs and I haven't found any fixes that work, just the stock answers from Microsoft to run the SFC and DISM commands. It looks like I'm going to have to reload it and then run the upgrade again.


Don't reinstall the older version and update to 10, just install 10 clean. You only have to use the upgrade path the first time.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Running on 4 PCs and a tablet successfully here for some time now. Know dozens of others running Windows 10 without any real issues as well.


Even with my ungodly lack of luck I have had no problems with the upgrade.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rich said:


> Even with my ungodly lack of luck I have had no problems with the upgrade.
> 
> Rich


Well that's the ultimate test and report! :grin:

I have dealt directly with 4 users who had issues with WIN10.

1 installed it incorrectly - long story, but by doing an uninstall and reinstall - they have been running without issues since.
2 installed OK, but got a couple of error messages. After about 3 days, we not only uncovered that the previous install had some outdated drivers, but doing an update in WIN10 corrected any of their symptoms - no problems since.
1 Install itself went OK for this user, but clearly there was something else going on with their desktop PC. After diagnosing for more than a week, we uncovered a hard drive about to fail and an off-brand graphics card that barely had a WIN8.1 driver released. That was 4 months ago. The hard drive got replaced, correcting any symptoms on that front, and 2 months later, the graphics card released a new driver that worked. All is well now with this user.

One last anecdotal issue I've seen is when people "upgrade" to WIN10, and don't install the right version (64-bit, 32-bit, etc.). There are plenty of "charts" on the web that show which specific version of WIN10 you should use for an upgrade. Using another version could result in problems.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3156421) Build: 10586.318 rolled out today.


----------



## Beerstalker

Maybe one of you can give me some pointers on updating my PC. I've got a home built PC I put together a few years ago with Windows 8.1 running on a small SSD (32 GB I believe). I figure if I am upgrading to Win 10 I might as well replace the SSD with a larger one now since prices have came way down.

I was looking at maybe picking up this drive:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-cs1311-240gb-internal-sata-iii-solid-state-drive/4825701.p?id=bb4825701&skuId=4825701

Anyone have any feedback or recommendations there?

Next question, is there a way to download and install Windows 10 as a fresh install on the new drive, and leave Windows 8.1 on the old drive for now? Or do I have to upgrade to Windows 10 on the old drive, and then do a fresh install on the new drive after? I'm trying to avoid having to download Windows 10 multiple times because it is going to take forever on my slow internet at home (a 4-5 GB iTunes movie usually takes a day or so to download).

I just figure I need to do this before the offer expires next month.


----------



## dpeters11

I've always used the Crucial SSDs myself.

I would download the Media Creation Tool here. It can be used both for upgrades and clean installs afterwards, just have a USB stick large enough for the ISO (at least 4gb). Make sure to use the option to create media for another PC, even if it's for that machine.

The free offer has to be done as an upgrade the first time.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-in/software-download/windows10


----------



## dpeters11

Looks like they're removing a much publicized (and misunderstood) feature in the Anniversary update:

We have removed the Wi-Fi Sense feature that allows you to share Wi-Fi networks with your contacts and to be automatically connected to networks shared by your contacts. The cost of updating the code to keep this feature working combined with low usage and low demand made this not worth further investment. Wi-Fi Sense, if enabled, will continue to get you connected to open Wi-Fi hotspots that it knows about through crowdsourcing.
Read more at https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/05/10/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14342/#fIDcr4tCP6egXwsH.99


----------



## Wilf

Beerstalker said:


> Next question, is there a way to download and install Windows 10 as a fresh install on the new drive, and leave Windows 8.1 on the old drive for now? Or do I have to upgrade to Windows 10 on the old drive, and then do a fresh install on the new drive after? I'm trying to avoid having to download Windows 10 multiple times because it is going to take forever on my slow internet at home (a 4-5 GB iTunes movie usually takes a day or so to download).
> 
> I just figure I need to do this before the offer expires next month.


I am a Linux user and even I could download the W10 iso on a Linux PC (for a friend that was having W10 issues). I am not sure about home built computers, but for store bought, the "key" to the iso is stored in the firmware of the computer, so it is a piece-of-cake to do an install/reinstall of W10 iso. Whether MS will track your dual booting, I don't know. You might need to disable the telemetry to the MS mothership for that.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 10 Anniversary Update confirmed as version 1607, finalization begins. Update likely to occur on 29 July 16.


----------



## dpeters11

MysteryMan said:


> Windows 10 Anniversary Update confirmed as version 1607, finalization begins. Update likely to occur on 29 July 16.


I love how Microsoft has been giving me a birthday present with Windows 10 every year. Of course I open my gifts early and use the Insider fast ring builds.

Looks like I have a new one to install tonight.


----------



## MysteryMan

dpeters11 said:


> I love how Microsoft has been giving me a birthday present with Windows 10 every year. Of course I open my gifts early and use the Insider fast ring builds.
> 
> Looks like I have a new one to install tonight.


No new features, mostly UTH.


----------



## the2130

The latest update seems to have fixed the Start menu for me.


----------



## the2130

Unfortunately I'm probably going to have to reload anyway. The C: drive occasionally spikes to 100% usage and stays there for an extended period of time, making the PC unusable. Last time I had that issue, on another PC, the disk was causing the problem. I've been moving data off the drive to prepare for a reload on a fresh drive, but I guess I'll wait a few days and see if I'm still having issues.


----------



## dpeters11

MysteryMan said:


> No new features, mostly UTH.


There is a new compass and a few additions to Cortana 

And I saw my first odd bug in quite a while. My speakers are muted but the speaker icon in the tray say it's not. Clicking on it shows it muted.


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3149135) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 Build: 10586.420 (KB3163018) rolled out today.


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3149135) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 Build: 10586.420 (KB3163018) rolled out today.


For some reason, I don't seem to be getting updates. I do follow this thread and for the last few updates you posted about...nothing. When I go to Power on the menu I should be seeing "Restart and Update", no? All I've seen for the last few months are "Restart" or "Shutdown". What do you suppose I'm doing wrong?

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz

Start -> Settings -> Update & Security -> Windows Update -> Check For Updates .


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> For some reason, I don't seem to be getting updates. I do follow this thread and for the last few updates you posted about...nothing. When I go to Power on the menu I should be seeing "Restart and Update", no? All I've seen for the last few months are "Restart" or "Shutdown". What do you suppose I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Rich


At some point there is an autorestart, so it might be applied and you didn't realize it.


----------



## Rich

Mark Holtz said:


> Start -> Settings -> Update & Security -> Windows Update -> Check For Updates .


Thanx Mark. I did do that each time I was notified on the forum and didn't see any indication that an update was available. Can't help but wonder why my laptop stopped telling me they were available.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> At some point there is an autorestart, so it might be applied and you didn't realize it.


That hadn't been happening. My desktop that I rarely use gets automatic updates but my laptop always had a notification on the Power button until a couple updates ago. I guess one of the updates stopped that.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

When I shu down my computer last night, it did a "Upgrade and shut down". Upon startup this morning, the upgrade was installed. This is OS build 10586.420, dated June 14.
For information on update history, go to Settings, Update and Security, Windows Update -- then click on "learn more"


----------



## dpeters11

Getting closer to the Anniversary Update, second build of that in the fast ring this week.


----------



## fmcomputer

Problem upgrading Windows 7 Pro 64 bit to Windows 10 - Get error message CPU not Compatible = Running a Intel motherboard with Intel CPU.


----------



## dpeters11

fmcomputer said:


> Problem upgrading Windows 7 Pro 64 bit to Windows 10 - Get error message CPU not Compatible = Running a Intel motherboard with Intel CPU.


It's possible it isn't. There are some instructions required for Windows 10 (and 8.1) that weren't needed in 7.

Download and run CPU-Z here.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Run it and look for the following in instruction set:
SSE2
EM64T
VT-d or VT-x

You need all three, though the last one can't come without EM64T


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 (KB3173428) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 Build: 10586.494 (KB3172985) rolled out today. Download and install time is lengthy so set some time aside.


----------



## dpeters11

Well, the free upgrade should be done. The anniversary update will start coming down on Tuesday. Fat ring insiders will start getting new updates in August.


----------



## James Long

Last night my wife updated her Windows 7 machine ... and I decided to update my Windows 7 machine. There was a countdown on the screen letting us know how many hours and minutes we had to accept the free offer.

I had to run Windows 7 updates first and managed to accept the update and start the Windows 10 download before midnight. The download completed around 1am and I had a Windows 10 machine before 4am.

Both my wife and I decided to upgrade so we will not need to worry about Windows 7 end of life.


----------



## dpeters11

The nice thing is, if someone does upgrade, they can rollback and still be able to go back to it free later on that pic.


----------



## Davenlr

Last year, I made a macrium reflect image of my Windows 7 on both my computers, upgraded to windows 10, did a macrium reflect image of both windows 10 drives, then restored windows 7. Now I am ready in case they stop supporting windows 7, but will keep using it until the end. I was going to keep using Windows 10, but had to many issues with it...and wasnt ready to give up AERO, and HATE those Tiles.


----------



## dpeters11

They've set the date for end of support, January 2020. There are apps that can be used to put a classic start menu on 10.

A bit of perspective, there were those that hated the start menu itself when it was introduced. Or that hated aero.


----------



## Davenlr

That is true. It wasnt so much the look as the driver issues I was having on some older components on my desktop. The laptop worked just fine, as far as I could tell. The one thing that was really annoying though, was installing an older media player (simple without bloat), and Windows 10 would not allow it to take control of the media file extensions, but said I would have to go into preferences and change each and every extension individually to use the new program. That was not going to happen.

If there were anything added to Windows 10 I was interested in using, and didnt add all the intrusions you have to disable, it might be more accepted here.


----------



## MysteryMan

On 2 August 16 the Windows 10 Anniversary Update (Version 1607 Build: 14393) began rolling out. This update is a staggered release so it may be a few days before you get it.


----------



## Cholly

I was able to get it last night. It's a big update, so be prepared for a lengthy update process. Download and installation took almost two hours.


----------



## bmetelsky

Cholly said:


> I was able to get it last night. It's a big update, so be prepared for a lengthy update process. Download and installation took almost two hours.


Did you do anything specifically to get the upgrade, or was it just delivered?


----------



## Steve

If you don't have it yet, go to Windows Update and click on the "Learn More" link. I just did, and it took about an hour and 15 minutes to download and install.


----------



## dpeters11

Eventually it will go to everyone. I'd check for updates after the install, particularly if it's a Surface Pro 3, as that gets a firmware update afterwards.


----------



## dmspen

I just checked for updates and there it was. Took about 30 minutes total...I think. I went to bed :sleeping:


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> If you don't have it yet, go to Windows Update and click on the "Learn More" link. I just did, and it took about an hour and 15 minutes to download and install.


I use two computers, one a laptop and the other a desktop that I rescued from my son and fixed somehow or other (I didn't write down what I did and don't remember specifics. I was trying to fix an overheating problem and I did.) The laptop, a Lenovo Z710, had a rough time downloading the Anniversary update and installing it. Took over 3 hours. The laptop did have the update available on the 2nd and I just did what I always do with an update. I actually gave up on the update and just let the laptop sit while I ran out for some errands. It was up and running correctly when I got home.

While I was working on the laptop update I ran downstairs and checked the desktop and it didn't have an available update. That morning I had received an email from one of the web sites that detailed how to hit that "Learn More" link and I did that. The desktop downloaded the update and installed it in an hour and a half. Pretty big difference in the two downloads. When I left the house I was of the opinion that the update had destroyed the laptop and I was working myself up to buy a new laptop. Don't need to do that, the laptop is running just as well as it always has.

I guess I did the "rescue" of the desktop properly...

Rich


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> I guess I did the "rescue" of the desktop properly...


 :up:

Sounds like you did!


----------



## Cholly

I started the update on my refurbed Dell 760 computer at 6:30 last night. First, the malicious software removal tool had to be updated, as well as Windows being updated to the latest pre-Anniversary level. That all took about an hour. Then I used the :"learn more" link to download the Anniversary edition. During the download, I went to the store to pick up a few thins and then ate dinner. When I got back to the computer, I found the update had crashed. A suggestion was to disable antivirus software and I did so in Task Manager, then tried again. Once again, the update started with the download and then crashed after about an hour. I checked MS support and was informed that I should disable any external drives and disable all startup tasks except internet related tasks and those for display, keyboard and mouse. By now it was around midnight. I started the update again (with download, of course :bang ) and this time it was a success - ending around 2 a.m. :sleeping:


----------



## Mark Holtz

Two computers successfully upgraded this afternoon, one is in process.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> :up:
> 
> Sounds like you did!


Just wish I could remember exactly what I did... :rolling:

Rich


----------



## gpg

My Lenovo laptop has been trying to install the anniversary update for more than 12 hours. Got through the first 71% ok then a reboot which resulted in a black screen with spinning circle of dots that's been there for the past 11 hours. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich

gpg said:


> My Lenovo laptop has been trying to install the anniversary update for more than 12 hours. Got through the first 71% ok then a reboot which resulted in a black screen with spinning circle of dots that's been there for the past 11 hours. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Try backing out of the update, go to the Settings window, go to updates and hit the Learn More link and you'll find a way to get the update. I used that for my desktop and the download and update went much smoother than my laptop's update did. The laptop used the regular method of getting an update.

Rich


----------



## gpg

Thanks Rich. You inspired the act that solved my problem, but not in the exact way you suggested. I momentarily powered down the laptop in attempt to back out of the install as you suggested. When I powered back on the laptop it said it was recovering the install and lo and behold it restarted again and jumped to 75% complete.

Thirty minutes later the install completed and the anniversary update is up and running. I sure hope subsequent updates go more smoothly.


----------



## Rich

gpg said:


> Thanks Rich. You inspired the act that solved my problem, but not in the exact way you suggested. I momentarily powered down the laptop in attempt to back out of the install as you suggested. When I powered back on, the laptop it said it was recovering the install and lo and behold it restarted again and jumped to 75% complete.
> 
> Thirty minutes later the install completed and the anniversary update is up and running. I sure hope subsequent updates go more smoothly.


Glad it worked!

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Well, I did it. It has made lots of changes. My CCleaner was deleted. It changed where I look at Photos. It turned off my Norton Internet Security and replaced it with Windows Defender. Changed the size of my text and took out the Internet Explorer Icon from the task bar. I am sure there is more but this is what I saw as it was restarting.

Downloading took 9 minutes at 62Mbs. The rest of the 1 hour and 40 minutes was all installation.


----------



## dennisj00

Both laptop and desktop reported that it had deleted my 'Gadgets' but then went on to repair them. Haven't noticed any other deletions or changes.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Both laptop and desktop reported that it had deleted my 'Gadgets' but then went on to repair them. Haven't noticed any other deletions or changes.


Very minor change I noticed is the start menu now has icons for settings and power. Otherwise, must be mostly UTH.


----------



## dpeters11

Microsoft has confirmed no more big updates this year, Redstone 2 and 3 next year. Those on the fast ring for Insider will start getting new builds this month.


----------



## dennisj00

Just got a notice from iTunes for an update and the dialog of 'Do you want to allow this app to update . . .' looks like a fifth grader designed it. My apologies to all fifth-graders out there!


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Just got a notice from iTunes for an update and the dialog of 'Do you want to allow this app to update . . .' looks like a fifth grader designed it. My apologies to all fifth-graders out there!


OT, I know, but just want to note that iTunes is now running faster than I've ever seen it. After years of crappy (IMO) Windows builds, looks like Apple finally got their act together.


----------



## jimmie57

dennisj00 said:


> Just got a notice from iTunes for an update and the dialog of 'Do you want to allow this app to update . . .' looks like a fifth grader designed it. My apologies to all fifth-graders out there!


If this message popped up while using Internet Explorer it is because your Security Setting in IE is higher than you had it before the update.


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 (KB3176936) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.82 (KB3176934) rolled out today.


----------



## Rich

Huh! I've had to go in and manually get updates for many months, this one came in automatically. What changed, the Anniversary update?

Rich


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> Huh! I've had to go in and manually get updates for many months, this one came in automatically. What changed, the Anniversary update?
> 
> Rich


I was having to do that on machine I have as well - What I found is that is running Win10 Pro - the other 2 Win10 Machine's I have We upgraded from Win 8.1 to Windows Home(not by Choice) that's just what they got - I get updates on those - the win pro machine gets updates on a different schedule. - The other 2 got the updates yesterday my win pro machine says "No updates" are their you are up to date?


----------



## Cholly

WestDC said:


> my win pro machine says "No updates" are their you are up to date?


I saw the same message on my computer with Windows Pro when I went to Windows Update. However, when I selected "Check for Updates", I found updates were indeed available and downloaded them.


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> I was having to do that on machine I have as well - What I found is that is running Win10 Pro - the other 2 Win10 Machine's I have We upgraded from Win 8.1 to Windows Home(not by Choice) that's just what they got - I get updates on those - the win pro machine gets updates on a different schedule. - The other 2 got the updates yesterday my win pro machine says "No updates" are their you are up to date?


I guess I'll have to wait and see how the laptop gets (or doesn't get) the next update.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

After a week of waiting for an automatic update to the anniversary edition I used "check for updates" to download and install the new version on my laptop. That took about 90 minutes and worked well. A couple days later I did the same thing for my desktop computer. That took about 60 minutes and also worked well.

I don't notice much difference between the new and older versions. I did add AdBlock to my Edge browser, now that the browser accepts extensions.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.105 (KB3176938) rolled out today.


----------



## jimmie57

After the last update to the Anniversary edition I have a couple of strange things going on.
1. My laptop will not run the full version of Yahoo Mail. It tells me to upgrade my browser and uses the Basic version of Mail.
My Desktop has the same thing on it and it runs the yahoo Full Featured Mail.

2. The Desktop will not open the store Target website except to tell me to upgrade my browser and gives me 3, none of them Explorer or Edge.
 My laptop opens the Target website like nothing has ever changed.

I have deleted all files in History and Cookies for everything on both machines and nothing changes.
Just Weird how these things go crazy sometimes.

*Edit:* I fixed number 2 problem. I had the site set to use the Compatibility View.
Checked to see if that was the problem for the Yahoo Mail on the laptop but it wasn't so I set it for Compatibility View and it did not work, then I changed it back and it still does not work. Oh Well.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.187 (KB3189866) rolled out today.


----------



## jimmie57

Well. I made a mess of this update somehow.
I told it to update and it started. I then started surfing the web. The update got to 45% and hung there for an hour, I tried to start over but it kept jumping back to 45%.
I tried uninstalling the 2 items it said were sucessful so I could start over,
Well that uninstalled the whole Silverlight package instead of just the update,
This was about 2 hours ago.
Finally gave up and restored the system back to the 9th of Sept,
Now I will try again and this time I will not surf,
Mercy !!

Update: I finally gave up and found the standalone update that was giving me all the problems. Downloaded and ran it and all appears to be well now. When I run the Windows Update it says my machine is up to date.


----------



## billsharpe

I know MS says you can keep on working while the update installs but I always let the updates proceed without trying to run any other programs on my desktop computer. So far so good.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.222 (KB3194496) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install so set time aside.


----------



## billsharpe

My Win 10 desktop offers to install the latest update at a time when I am not using the machine. I will let it do so.


----------



## dpeters11

The next major release will have a good new feature. On systems with more than 3.5gb of RAM, they're splitting out services into their own svchost processes, so that one service crashing doesn't take down all the rest it's bundled with. A welcome change, it's in the current fast ring Insider build.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> I know MS says you can keep on working while the update installs but I always let the updates proceed without trying to run any other programs on my desktop computer. So far so good.


I do the updates that way too. Most of mine are done automatically in the middle of the night.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.321 (KB3194798) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan on updating manually.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.321 (KB3194798) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan on updating manually.


I hope this fixes some of the mess ups they did with the last 2. I have been having a lot of trouble with internet explorer especially.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I hope this fixes some of the mess ups they did with the last 2. I have been having a lot of trouble with internet explorer especially.


Try using Edge.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Try using Edge.


Thanks.
I use it sometimes.
The update fixed at least 1 of my problems. It now loads the newest full version of Yahoo mail when before I did the update it told me my browser was too old or had compatibility turned on for the site.


----------



## Cholly

MysteryMan said:


> Try using Edge.


I went from Explorer to Opera to Firefox to Chrome over the years. I'm happy with Chrome. I've tried Edge, and ambivalent about it


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> I went from Explorer to Opera to Firefox to Chrome over the years. I'm happy with Chrome. I've tried Edge, and ambivalent about it


I'm not...I'll stick with Chrome.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 (KB3199986) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.351 (KB3197954) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan on updating manually.


----------



## billsharpe

I got an update and restart notice yesterday afternoon. It took seven minutes for the new version to install and restart. I don't call that a lengthy time.


----------



## jimmie57

billsharpe said:


> I got an update and restart notice yesterday afternoon. It took seven minutes for the new version to install and restart. I don't call that a lengthy time.


I think that when you get a notice, it has already downloaded so you just go thru the rest of the steps. I just did my desktop the same way. Still waiting on my laptop to get the message.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.447 (KB3200970) rolled out today.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.447 (KB3200970) rolled out today.


Thanks. I will get that one now and see if it helps my internet explorer. It has a problem every day now.


----------



## Cholly

jimmie57 said:


> Thanks. I will get that one now and see if it helps my internet explorer. It has a problem every day now.


Internet Explorer was discontinued by Microsoft, having been replaced by Microsoft Edge. Windows Explorer 11 was the last version to be released, and is still supported to some degree.

However, over 331 million people have switched from Internet Explorer and Edge to either Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjH_vC-55rQAhWnIsAKHcq5DawQqQIIQjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techtimes.com%2Farticles%2F184869%2F20161106%2F331-million-microsoft-internet-explorer-edge-users-moved-to-google-chrome-and-mozilla-firefox-this-year.htm&usg=AFQjCNE0FqXoyOv5rjWehU65Kxs4XrdEsw&sig2=rBrEP-eMUhwckOJpORPeZA


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> Internet Explorer was discontinued by Microsoft, having been replaced by Microsoft Edge. Windows Explorer 11 was the last version to be released, and is still supported to some degree.
> 
> However, over 331 million people have switched from Internet Explorer and Edge to either Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjH_vC-55rQAhWnIsAKHcq5DawQqQIIQjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techtimes.com%2Farticles%2F184869%2F20161106%2F331-million-microsoft-internet-explorer-edge-users-moved-to-google-chrome-and-mozilla-firefox-this-year.htm&usg=AFQjCNE0FqXoyOv5rjWehU65Kxs4XrdEsw&sig2=rBrEP-eMUhwckOJpORPeZA


I know. I have had Fire Fox for years. I do use Edge some. The one thing I do not like about it is the Favorites list.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I know. I have had Fire Fox for years. I do use Edge some. The one thing I do not like about it is the Favorites list.


What don't you like about the Favorites List?


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> What don't you like about the Favorites List?


When you put your pointer over one, a big long text thing pops up.
They don't collapse the one you just used when you choose another from another folder.

Another thing about Edge is it will not stay on my second monitor. No matter where I put it, it always opens up on my monitor on the left and I have to drag it over to the monitor on the right to expose my stock trading main screen. *This is fixed now.*

When I use CCleaner sometimes it wipes out my Favorites list and I have to import them again from IE. Probably a box I have checked that I should remove.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.479 (KB3201845) rolled out today.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.576 (KB3206632) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan to update manually.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.693 (KB3213986) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan to update manually.


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 (KB3211320) rolled out yesterday.


----------



## MysteryMan

Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 (KB4013418) and Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 (KB4013429) Build: 14393.953 rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/reset so set time aside if you plan to update manually.


----------



## Cholly

I did the update on my primary computer yesterday - took just over a half hour, including restarts.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 10 Creator Update (formerly known as Redstone 2) Windows 10 Version 1703 is due for a early April 2017 "staged" release. New features include improvements to Cortana, Microsoft Edge, Game Mode, Night Light Feature and Windows Defender Security Center.


----------



## dpeters11

Good, I'm ready to move on to the next one after the Creator update.


----------



## the2130

I got the latest update last night on one of my PCs.. It broke my Plex Media Server. Had to download the newest version and install it to get it working again.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.969 (KB4015438) rolled out today. Moderate download/install/reset time.


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.969 (KB4015438) rolled out today. Moderate download/install/reset time.


Sigh. I just got my computers happy with the last update.


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> Sigh. I just got my computers happy with the last update.


Yep, this one and the last one are really close together.


----------



## MysteryMan

The quick update from KB4013429 to KB4015428 was to address known issues with KB4013429 and quality improvements.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.1066 (KB4015217) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan to update manually.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.1066 (KB4015217) rolled out today. Lengthy download/install/restart so set time aside if you plan to update manually.


I got this update yesterday. Manual download/install/restart took about ten minutes, which I don't consider lengthy.


----------



## MysteryMan

There is a "repeated" rollout of the 2017-05 Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 for x64/x86 based systems (KB3150513). This update scans your system and sends back data to prevent sending updates via Windows Update Service that will not work on your PC. This update is used to determine whether your PC is ready to receive the Windows 10 Creator update or whether you have items that do not meet the requirements for this upgrade, in which case you will not be offered the Windows 10 Creator update. This is the primary reason for the slow rollout of the Windows 10 Creator update.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.1358 (KB4022715) rolled out today.


----------



## billsharpe

I downloaded Microsoft's Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant and used it to install the Creator's update on my desktop (took about two hours) and my laptop (took about three hours.) The desktop was originally a Win 8 and the laptop a Win 7. My only hiccup was having to uninstall and reinstall Printmaster 18 after the update.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 10 Creators Update Privacy Settings (KB4013214) has been released. This update is a notification for the user to check their privacy settings on their PC. After this task is completed and submitted the Windows 10 Creators Update will be ready shortly for your PC.


----------



## MysteryMan

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 Build: 14393.1480 (KB4025339) rolled out today.


----------



## phrelin

I've sort of ignored this thread but for the record my Windows 10 Pro (64 bit) is on Version 1703, Build 15063.483, and is updated regularly mostly only screwing up my Microsoft Edge settings (fortunately I mostly use Firefox).


----------



## MysteryMan

phrelin said:


> I've sort of ignored this thread but for the record my Windows 10 Pro (64 bit) is on Version 1703, Build 15063.483, and is updated regularly mostly only screwing up my Microsoft Edge settings (fortunately I mostly use Firefox).


Because of the multitude of Windows users version 1703 is being released very slowly.


----------



## MysteryMan

billsharpe said:


> I downloaded Microsoft's Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant and used it to install the Creator's update on my desktop (took about two hours) and my laptop (took about three hours.) The desktop was originally a Win 8 and the laptop a Win 7. My only hiccup was having to uninstall and reinstall Printmaster 18 after the update.


It's a very large program. When my PC was upgraded to Windows 10 Professional Version: 1703 Build: 15063.483 the process took a little over 90 minutes to complete and another couple of hours for my PC's responsiveness to return to normal. So far I've experienced no issues with this new version of Windows.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build: 15063.502 (KB4032188) has been released. Manual download/install/restart is under 30 minutes.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build:15063.540 (KB4034674) has been released. Manual download/install/restart is under 40 minutes. Quality improvements only. No new system features.


----------



## jimmie57

I have a laptop that appears to be stuck. It has been on the "Getting Windows ready, Don't turn off your computer, for 25 minutes now.
It has tons of room on the hard drive and nothing else was running as I did the update. It has a dual core Pentium processor in it.
Anybody else have this happen ?
Thanks

Update: After 30 minutes I tried the CTRL ALT Delete and it did nothing. 5 minutes later I pressed the power button. Then I pressed it again. It went back to the message but this time it had a progress percentage showing and it did it.


----------



## billsharpe

If you are talking about the Creator's Update the download/install/reboot cycle took well over two hours on my laptop, about 1 1/2 hours on my desktop. I don't remember how long the "getting ready" process took on either machine. Glad it finally worked for you!


----------



## jimmie57

billsharpe said:


> If you are talking about the Creator's Update the download/install/reboot cycle took well over two hours on my laptop, about 1 1/2 hours on my desktop. I don't remember how long the "getting ready" process took on either machine. Glad it finally worked for you!


This happened after it had downloaded and asked to Restart the Computer.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I have a laptop that appears to be stuck. It has been on the "Getting Windows ready, Don't turn off your computer, for 25 minutes now.
> It has tons of room on the hard drive and nothing else was running as I did the update. It has a dual core Pentium processor in it.
> Anybody else have this happen ?
> Thanks
> 
> Update: After 30 minutes I tried the CTRL ALT Delete and it did nothing. 5 minutes later I pressed the power button. Then I pressed it again. It went back to the message but this time it had a progress percentage showing and it did it.


Which update was this (Version, Build, KB #)?


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Which update was this (Version, Build, KB #)?


I can't tell. There were 3 of them. It did 2 and then hung up.
When I downloaded again it said Cumulative Update. Now I do not see those words but now one says security update and one just says update for windows. I know 1 of the ones that installed first was for Adobe.
The 2 numbers are KB4034658, and it is the top listed one when I had the machine sort by Installed, newest first.
The other number is KB4035631. This one is second in the list.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I can't tell. There were 3 of them. It did 2 and then hung up.
> When I downloaded again it said Cumulative Update. Now I do not see those words but now one says security update and one just says update for windows. I know 1 of the ones that installed first was for Adobe.
> The 2 numbers are KB4034658, and it is the top listed one when I had the machine sort by Installed, newest first.
> The other number is KB4035631. This one is second in the list.


Did you receive a error code when you experienced the hang up?


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Did you receive a error code when you experienced the hang up?


Nope. It just sat there with the little balls making a circle with the things I wrote earlier, no percentage of progress until after I pressed the power button.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> Nope. It just sat there with the little balls making a circle with the things I wrote earlier, no percentage of progress until after I pressed the power button.


Sounds like a corrupt file was in the download.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build: 15063.608 (KB4038788) has been released. Set time aside if you plan on doing a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

For anyone still using Office 2007 take note. Office 2007 will no longer be supported after 10 October 17. You will need to upgrade to a newer version of office or continue using Office 2007 at your own risk.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> 2017-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build: 15063.608 (KB4038788) has been released. Set time aside if you plan on doing a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new system features.


Download/install/restart took about 15 minutes for this update.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build: 15063.632 (KB4040724) has been released. Set time aside if you plan on doing a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 Build: 15063.674 (KB4041676) has been released. Set time aside if you plan on doing a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

ATTENTION: Windows 10 Fall Creators Update has been released. Features Update to Windows 10 Version 1709 is a very large program that has a very lengthy download/install followed by several lengthy restarts. Anyone wishing to update manually needs to set considerable time aside to accomplish this task. This update contains many new features and improvements. Upon completion of this update several messages will appear on your PC followed by a window explaining the new features and improvements. Also, after updating is complete you will be notified to download/install 2017-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.19 (KB4043619). Download/install/restart for this update is moderate.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> ATTENTION: Windows 10 Fall Creators Update has been released. Features Update to Windows 10 Version 1709 is a very large program that has a very lengthy download/install followed by several lengthy restarts. Anyone wishing to update manually needs to set considerable time aside to accomplish this task. This update contains many new features and improvements. Upon completion of this update several messages will appear on your PC followed by a window explaining the new features and improvements. Also, after updating is complete you will be notified to download/install 2017-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.19 (KB4043619). Download/install/restart for this update is moderate.


It is good that they are giving us updates and new features but this is getting old. I wish they would cut back to every other month.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> It is good that they are giving us updates and new features but this is getting old. I wish they would cut back to every other month.


Monthly security updates are necessary to protect your system. Monthly cumulative updates are necessary to correct issues that arise. Features updates usually are yearly.


----------



## James Long

I just want better control over when the computer will reboot. I still have not figured out how to stop the machines from giving me a short notice then killing what I keep running.


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> I just want better control over when the computer will reboot. I still have not figured out how to stop the machines from giving me a short notice then killing what I keep running.


Settings, Update, Active Hours ( set those ), Restart Options ( set those )


----------



## trh

Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update
How to Get Windows 10 Fall Creators Update


----------



## Mark Holtz

From The Inquirer:

*Microsoft's Windows 10 Fall Creators Update is borking Razer machines*


> As we pondered the question earlier today "we wonder if the Fall Creators Update of Windows 10 will bork anyone's machine", we had a feeling it wouldn't take long to find out.
> 
> Razer, the high-end gaming manufacturer which is about to enter the gaming phone market, is finding that its products are being hit by the curse of Windows update.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## trh

Mark Holtz said:


> From The Inquirer:
> 
> *Microsoft's Windows 10 Fall Creators Update is borking Razer machines*
> FULL ARTICLE HERE


One user in a forum posted the update 'borked' their Razer computer. Multiple other commenters posted they had no issues when they updated their Razer computers.


----------



## billsharpe

trh said:


> Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update
> How to Get Windows 10 Fall Creators Update


Thanks! I got it yesterday. Took two hours to download, install, and restart. My desktop looks the same as before.

Friday I installed the update on my laptop. That took about four hours total. Only hiccup seems to be loss of right mouse button action on my wireless Logitech mouse. Several fixes are suggested on the web; workaround is to use trackpad right button instead. I also use a different model Logitech mouse on my desktop machine and the right button there works fine.


----------



## billsharpe

It wasn't the Win 10 update that messed up my mouse. I hadn't used that laptop for several months. I tried the mouse with another computer running Vista. Right button didn't work there either. I have replaced the wireless mouse with an older wired USB-connected HP mouse, which is working fine on the laptop.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.64 (KB4048955) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build:16299.98 (KB4051963) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2017-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.125 (KB4054517) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build:16299.192 (KB4056892) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Cholly

Windows 10 update 1709
*KB4073291 (OS Build 16299.201)*
was automatically downloaded to my computer last night. Unfortunately, configuration hung my computer overnight and I was finally forced to shut the computer down and start it up again. Windows automatically repaired itself and is now running okay. Microsoft reports that this release has problems with some antivirus software, which probably explains my problem. I'm using Malwarebytes premium and McAfee LiveSafe.


----------



## TXD16

As nothing more than a point of reference, after having postponed it for as long as I was practicably able on the last of my Win 10 1607 boxes that I had not already allowed to update, I finally received, yesterday, the Win 10 Creators Update (1709) on this one. As with all the others, and after what seemed to be another nearly interminable installation time and reboot process, which was, in actuality probably closer to about 90 minutes including the requisite installation of subsequent updates and the manual updating/installation and reordering of more than a few "look-and-feel" items, the end result was yet another Win 10 box that is running pretty much it was before.

My far bigger concern is that the developer of Classic Shell, a shell app that I have both used and recommended for as long as I can remember, has decided to retire from active development of the same and place it into public domain.

I'm not sure I would ever have moved from Win 7 to Win 8/8.1 and then to Win 10 without the availability of Classic Shell, but for now, and as before, everything that was working before is still working both quite groovily and quite peachily.


----------



## Cholly

I still have a few Quality Updates that need to be installed. However, the first of the three--cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for X64 based systems (KB4056892) indicates that installation has failed and won't allow the other updates (which state a restart is needed for completion) to be processed. I've tried the Windows update diagnostic and it can't fix the problem. Next step is a chat with Microsoft Support.


----------



## Cholly

Well, I finally gave up and selected the Reinstall Windows 10 option, which of course wiped out all my applications and data--I've been in the process of reinstalling all my programs since yesterday. Fortunately, I had a backup on an external Seagate BackupPlus drive. Unfortunately, the latest backup was from last October. Since that time, I've been using Acronis for backups, but sadly, the backups were on my C drive. I hadn't gotten around to installing a second hard drive or large external drive. That's something I have to work on.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.214 (KB4058258) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## cmoss5

MysteryMan said:


> 2018-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.214 (KB4058258) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


I downloaded this few days ago and had to remove it and go back to earlier edition as my computer constantly locked up and had to cut off computer with off button as could not log off with power key...was a mess...works good with it gone!!!


----------



## jimmie57

cmoss5 said:


> I downloaded this few days ago and had to remove it and go back to earlier edition as my computer constantly locked up and had to cut off computer with off button as could not log off with power key...was a mess...works good with it gone!!!


I am pretty sure I had the same problem a couple of days ago and I do not have this latest version installed yet.
The button to pop up the apps and the power options would not do anything.
What I found that I could do was to Right click the mouse while it hovered over the button and the power options were in the list that popped up. I was able to use that to shut down the computer. The next time I tried to shut it down, it worked like it was supposed to.


----------



## MysteryMan

My PC and my wife's laptop were updated to KB4058258. Neither one of us are experiencing any issues with this update.


----------



## Nick

No issues here following update.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.248 (KB4074588) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.248 (KB4074588) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


My older laptop that I have not had turned on for months is doing an update.
It is not this one you have listed. It does say 02-2018, but the version is 1607 and the other number is KB4074590.
This machine may not be powerful enough to hold some of the stuff they did recently.
It got to 53% and has been there for an hour now. I have 86mbs download speed.


----------



## jimmie57

Update: 5 hours stuck on 53% progress. I opened my Task Manager and checked the performance. The processor was at half capacity, the drive went from zero to 100% and in between, the Wi-Fi got a tiny spike every not and then with 100kb.
Once before I turned one of my machines off and that was a chore to get it straightened out.

Just now the progress bar jumped from 53% to 91%. Yeah.


----------



## jimmie57

This is the MOST trouble I have had with Windows 10 update.
This KB4074588 kept telling me it was not installed. I finally went to the website and downloaded the standalone version of it and installed manually. 
It still shows up in the Programs and Features as installed but there is not date for it.
Windows update still shows it is not installed.
The website says this is a known issue and goes on to explain it.
After 11 tries I am giving up.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.251 (KB4090913) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.251 (KB4090913) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


This one appears to cause problems just like the last one.
Windows 10 Cumulative Update KB4090913 Fails to Install, Causes Other Issues

I finally had to choose a date and time for my laptop to restart to make it quit trying every day, and fail once again on the update last month.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> This one appears to cause problems just like the last one.
> Windows 10 Cumulative Update KB4090913 Fails to Install, Causes Other Issues
> 
> I finally had to choose a date and time for my laptop to restart to make it quit trying every day, and fail once again on the update last month.


I'm not denying your problems but I did not experience any issues with KB4090913 with either my Desktop PC or my wife's laptop.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> I'm not denying your problems but I did not experience any issues with KB4090913 with either my Desktop PC or my wife's laptop.


My problems are with the previous update, last month, KB4074588. I have not tried this one yet.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> My problems are with the previous update, last month, KB4074588. I have not tried this one yet.


Experienced no issues with my Desktop PC or my wife's laptop with KB4074588.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Experienced no issues with my Desktop PC or my wife's laptop with KB4074588.


You said that already.
I downloaded the stand alone of each of them, Feb and March, and they both show up in the list of updates but do not have a date they were installed. Windows again goes out and tries again and again to install. This is a know issue according to their own website.
I sent them feedback about this.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> You said that already.
> I downloaded the stand alone of each of them, Feb and March, and they both show up in the list of updates but do not have a date they were installed. Windows again goes out and tries again and again to install. This is a know issue according to their own website.
> I sent them feedback about this.


It may be a known issue but it's not affecting all PCs.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> It may be a known issue but it's not affecting all PCs.


Correct.
I had 2 pcs that updated last month and this one did not.
All Intel Processors, All Win 10, All 64 bit, etc.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.309 (KB4088776) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## jimmie57

Well, my problems just keep coming.
First I downloaded and installed the latest release on my desktop and had zero problems.

Then I tried it on my laptop that keeps telling me that the last 2 releases failed. yep, it failed also. Then I did some reading and it showed to uninstall the updates back to the December release and then install the latest one. Tried that with the same results. It shows in Programs and Features with the name but not a date installed.

Then I tried it on my older Intel Pentium dual core laptop. Last time it took a couple of times but it did install it. Not this time. This time it downloaded and started the install process. About 3 minutes into it and my screen went black. I let it run for over 2 hours like that before pressing the power button to turn it off. When I turned it back on a window popped up and said it was going into Automatic Recovery mode. 2-1/2 hours later it said it failed. I tried reinstalling windows 10 from a media disc I had created but it failed. Said it could not do that since the pc did not boot windows from the hard drive.
I then tried an old Recovery disc I had made in 2011 after I had the machine for a couple of months. It said it found errors on the disc and would repair them. 19 hours later it said to exit to windows 10. Then it said it failed.
Then I chose to reimage the machine from the backup discs I made in 2011. That was a success.
Do you know how many updates in 7 years. Holey Moley. 210 updates. When those finished and I checked again it now needed 31 updates. Then those updates needed 17 updates. Then again 32 updates. YEAH, it finished and no updates.
This whole process took nearly 3 days to complete. Mercy. I am leaving it on Windows 7 for now

I also read that the April release is supposed to fix all of my problems. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## WestDC

jimmie57 said:


> Well, my problems just keep coming.
> First I downloaded and installed the latest release on my desktop and had zero problems.
> 
> Then I tried it on my laptop that keeps telling me that the last 2 releases failed. yep, it failed also. Then I did some reading and it showed to uninstall the updates back to the December release and then install the latest one. Tried that with the same results. It shows in Programs and Features with the name but not a date installed.
> 
> Then I tried it on my older Intel Pentium dual core laptop. Last time it took a couple of times but it did install it. Not this time. This time it downloaded and started the install process. About 3 minutes into it and my screen went black. I let it run for over 2 hours like that before pressing the power button to turn it off. When I turned it back on a window popped up and said it was going into Automatic Recovery mode. 2-1/2 hours later it said it failed. I tried reinstalling windows 10 from a media disc I had created but it failed. Said it could not do that since the pc did not boot windows from the hard drive.
> I then tried an old Recovery disc I had made in 2011 after I had the machine for a couple of months. It said it found errors on the disc and would repair them. 19 hours later it said to exit to windows 10. Then it said it failed.
> Then I chose to reimage the machine from the backup discs I made in 2011. That was a success.
> Do you know how many updates in 7 years. Holey Moley. 210 updates. When those finished and I checked again it now needed 31 updates. Then those updates needed 17 updates. Then again 32 updates. YEAH, it finished and no updates.
> This whole process took nearly 3 days to complete. Mercy. I am leaving it on Windows 7 for now
> 
> I also read that the April release is supposed to fix all of my problems. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I had the same issue -KB4088776- on 2 win10 machines that would fail the update - I contacted MS (failed update) support is free - What they did was download (link to my PC) win10 "media" -when Complete (right click -open with file explorer) Select setup - it will reload win10 keeping everything - when you reboot after that -run the window update and it will complete.

I called about one machine and then did the same fix on the other myself.

GO to MS Support and get your issue resolved.


----------



## jimmie57

WestDC said:


> I had the same issue -KB4088776- on 2 win10 machines that would fail the update - I contacted MS (failed update) support is free - What they did was download (link to my PC) win10 "media" -when Complete (right click -open with file explorer) Select setup - it will reload win10 keeping everything - when you reboot after that -run the window update and it will complete.
> 
> I called about one machine and then did the same fix on the other myself.
> 
> GO to MS Support and get your issue resolved.


I have a win 10 media disc. I wonder if that is the same ?


----------



## WestDC

jimmie57 said:


> I have a win 10 media disc. I wonder if that is the same ?


I should- just start it different - than auto run


----------



## jimmie57

WestDC said:


> I had the same issue -KB4088776- on 2 win10 machines that would fail the update - I contacted MS (failed update) support is free - What they did was download (link to my PC) win10 "media" -when Complete (right click -open with file explorer) Select setup - it will reload win10 keeping everything - when you reboot after that -run the window update and it will complete.
> 
> I called about one machine and then did the same fix on the other myself.
> 
> GO to MS Support and get your issue resolved.


*Thank you very much !
*
I just finished the process. I did use the Media disc that I had created when we first installed Win 10. I opened File Explorer and double clicked on Setup. It had the 2 boxes already checked to keep all Apps and personal files.
All updates are installed now.


----------



## billsharpe

Windows wanted to install three updates on my laptop computer plus MS Office updates (where I had Office 2007 installed). I deleted Office 2007 completely -- I use Libre Office on the laptop. I checked again for updates and the MS Office updates had disappeared. Long story shortened, I had to restart the computer after each of the remaining three updates.


----------



## jimmie57

billsharpe said:


> Windows wanted to install three updates on my laptop computer plus MS Office updates (where I had Office 2007 installed). I deleted Office 2007 completely -- I use Libre Office on the laptop. I checked again for updates and the MS Office updates had disappeared. Long story shortened, I had to restart the computer after each of the remaining three updates.


Yep, had to do that manually several times recently.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.334 (KB4089848) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> 2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.334 (KB4089848) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


This is only 10 days after the last one. This is getting ridiculous, unless this is fixing the mess they created for me and some others the last 3 episodes they made.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> This is only 10 days after the last one. This is getting ridiculous, unless this is fixing the mess they created for me and some others the last 3 episodes they made.


This isn't the first time these updates were released so close together.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.371 (KB4093112) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

Microsoft delayed it's April 10 release of Windows 10 Version 1803 (Spring Creators Update) due to a bug which is expected to take weeks to resolve. The new release date for this new version has yet to be announced.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> 2018-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.371 (KB4093112) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


My laptop that was driving me crazy a month or so ago installed this on April10.
My desktop Failed the install April 12.
Both of those downloaded and installed automatically.

Edit: I went back and looked at the desktop. It said it had 100% downloaded and the Click to Install button was there. I clicked it and it installed and then it needed to Restart. Did all that and checked it for recent updates and it shows successful now.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 Build: 16299.402 (KB4093105) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

The rollout for Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1803 will begin on Monday, 30 April 18 shortly after 14:00 hrs ET. This update is a big file with new features.


----------



## billsharpe

I imagine MS can still call this an April update, although I suspect few people will install on Monday.


----------



## MysteryMan

Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.1 has been released. It is a very large file. Those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart (Your PC will restart several times) should allow time to perform this task. Quality improvements and new operating system features come with this update.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.48 (KB4103721) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## billsharpe

Does this update correct the hiccups found in the big April update?


----------



## MysteryMan

billsharpe said:


> Does this update correct the hiccups found in the big April update?


Addresses an issue with the April 2018 Windows service update that causes App-V Script (User Scripts) to stop working......Addresses an issue that may cause some devices to stop responding or working when using applications, such as Cortana or Chrome.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.81 (KB4100403) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.112 (KB4284835) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.137 (KB4284848) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.165 (KB4338819) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.167 (KB4345421) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.191 (KB4340917) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.228 (KB4343909) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.254 (KB4346783) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.285 (KB4457128) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.286 (KB4464218) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.319 (KB4458469) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.320 (KB4458469) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

Feature Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 has been released. This is a large program with new features. Those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart will need to set adequate time aside to perform this task.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Some PCs unable to install Windows 10 October 2018 Update due to Intel driver incompatibility

The Windows 10 October 2018 Update is deleting some users' content


----------



## jimmie57

Mark Holtz said:


> Some PCs unable to install Windows 10 October 2018 Update due to Intel driver incompatibility
> 
> The Windows 10 October 2018 Update is deleting some users' content


My son's new Alien updated last night. I do not know if he checked for it or not. Then his computer would not run. He asked me to look at it. The Alien was rebuilding a bunch of stuff but no numbers were moving on the 2 lines of stuff that it was working on. While we were sitting and discussing what to do it moved from that screen and started up. It then gave us a message that Restore is still running or did not work. Press Restore to choose another restore point or cancel. We waited a few minutes and chose to Close that window without choosing Restore or Cancel.
Now the Alien is downloading the update , again ?

He was missing all of his documents, over 200 of them. I typed in that removing onedrive ( that is what he said he did ) in the search bar and found that the files were moved to the Recycle bin. I checked there and indeed his files were there. I had the Recycle bin restore the files. Now they are in the Libraries section of the tree.
Then his computer would not run.

I will update on this when we have made some more progress. Strange thing is that if I choose to uninstall updates, there are none there.

Thanks for those links. If I get that Purple screen about the driver I will know to choose Back to cancel the update.


----------



## Nick

My install of version 1809 went without incident, no negative after-effects so far. It took about 30-40 minutes overall.


----------



## Mark Holtz

From BetaNews:

*Microsoft pulls the problematic Windows 10 October 2018 Update*


> Microsoft made its latest Windows 10 feature update available to download on Tuesday, and shortly afterwards the problems started. It didn't play nicely with some Intel CPUs, Edge and Windows Store apps didn't work for some users and, most damningly, the update was found to be deleting personal files.
> 
> In the face of so many problems, Microsoft had to do something, and it has. The update has been pulled.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1803...2018-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.345 (KB4462919) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2018-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build:17763.55 (KB4464330) has been released. Moderate needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.376 (KB4462933) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1804...2018-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.407 (KB4467702) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2018-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.134 (KB4467708) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.441 (KB4467682) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2018-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.168 (KB4469432) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1803...2018-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.471 (KB4471324) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WIDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2018-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17134.471 (KB4471324) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Adams990

last update came in December 2018


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1803...2018-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build:17134.472 (KB4483234) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2018-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.195 (KB4483235) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1803...2019-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.523 (KB4480966) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2019-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.253 (KB4480116) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.556 (KB4480976) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## reubenray

I got the huge update yesterday. Be prepared, it takes a long time.


----------



## MysteryMan

FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1803...2019-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 Build: 17134.590 (KB4487017) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features......FOR THOSE RUNNING WINDOWS 10 VERSION 1809...2019-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.316 (KB4487044) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.348 (KB4482887) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.379 (KB4489899) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.404 (KB4490481) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.437 (KB4493509) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I'm at my wits end here.... I have a couple of UWP programs installed on Windows 10.... like Plex, Audible, and SiriusXM. For at least several months, the application icons for whatever UWP app looks like the default icon for Irfanview. See this....



























I've tried the following:
* Going to C:\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer , killing the Explorer proces by taskkill /f /im explorer.exe , deleting all of the iconcache* files, then start explorer
* icacls "C:\Program Files\WindowsApps" /reset /T
* icacls "C:\Program Files\WindowsApps" /T /Q /C /RESET
* sfc /scannow
* DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth followed by DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
* Uninstalled Google Drive File Steam
* Resetting the Windows store
* PowerShell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted -Command "& {$manifest = (Get-AppxPackage Microsoft.WindowsStore).InstallLocation + '\AppxManifest.xml' ; Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $manifest}"
* Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}
* Ran the Start Menu Diagnostic, and it said that the "Tile Database is Corrupt". I did create a new user, but when I logged into that user and then went over AppData\Local\TileDataLayer, that folder didn't exist.

The version of Windows 10 is version 1809.


----------



## jimmie57

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm at my wits end here.... I have a couple of UWP programs installed on Windows 10.... like Plex, Audible, and SiriusXM. For at least several months, the application icons for whatever UWP app looks like the default icon for Irfanview. See this....
> 
> View attachment 29848
> View attachment 29849
> View attachment 29850
> View attachment 29851
> 
> 
> I've tried the following:
> * Going to C:\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer , killing the Explorer proces by taskkill /f /im explorer.exe , deleting all of the iconcache* files, then start explorer
> * icacls "C:\Program Files\WindowsApps" /reset /T
> * icacls "C:\Program Files\WindowsApps" /T /Q /C /RESET
> * sfc /scannow
> * DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth followed by DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
> * Uninstalled Google Drive File Steam
> * Resetting the Windows store
> * PowerShell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted -Command "& {$manifest = (Get-AppxPackage Microsoft.WindowsStore).InstallLocation + '\AppxManifest.xml' ; Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $manifest}"
> * Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}
> * Ran the Start Menu Diagnostic, and it said that the "Tile Database is Corrupt". I did create a new user, but when I logged into that user and then went over AppData\Local\TileDataLayer, that folder didn't exist.
> 
> The version of Windows 10 is version 1809.


If you are using Microsoft Edge, I found a FREE program called Edge Manage.
Part of that program is to try to retrieve and correct missing Icons.
It also allows backups to all your settings, shortcuts, rearrange them, etc.
Works good, but is not 100% effective.
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/manage-edge-favorites-edgemanage


----------



## Mark Holtz

My browser of choice is Chrome followed by Firefox. Rarely use Edge or Internet Explorer.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.475 (KB4495667) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.503 (KB4494441) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.504 (KB4505056) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1809 Build: 17763.529 (KB449734) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

Feature Update for Windows 10, Version 1903 is being rolled out at a sedate pace. A notification will appear in Windows Update on your PC when it's ready to be downloaded and installed. Set aside considerable time when you are ready to prepare/download/install this version of Windows to your PC.


----------



## billsharpe

I used Win 10 Update Assistant to install version 1903 on both my desktop and laptop computers. Took about three hours on desktop, four hours on laptop to finish. Only real hiccup was that I had to reinstall PrintMaster on my desktop -- I also had to do this on the previous semi-annual updates.


----------



## MysteryMan

billsharpe said:


> I used Win 10 Update Assistant to install version 1903 on both my desktop and laptop computers. Took about three hours on desktop, four hours on laptop to finish. Only real hiccup was that I had to reinstall PrintMaster on my desktop -- I also had to do this on the previous semi-annual updates.


Like you I used Windows 10 Update Assistant to install Version 1903. My desktop took about two hours to finish and my wife's laptop took about four hours to finish.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.175 (KB4503293) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

ATTENTION: The following updates have been released. 2019-06 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1903 (KB4502584). Upon completion of download/install of this update you will need to restart your PC. After restart of your PC is completed a message will appear in Windows Update that 2019-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.207 (KB4501375) is ready for download/install/restart. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.239 (KB4507453) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.267 (KB4505903) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.295 (KB4512508) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-08 Cumulative Update for NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1903 (KB4511555) has been released. This update precedes 2019-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.329 (KB4512941). With some computers you may have to restart your PC after installing KB4511555 before you can install KB4512941 while other PCs will allow you to install both back to back. Time will be needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> 2019-08 Cumulative Update for NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1903 (KB4511555) has been released. This update precedes 2019-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.329 (KB4512941). With some computers you may have to restart your PC after installing KB4511555 before you can install KB4512941 while other PCs will allow you to install both back to back. Time will be needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


It may be that KB4512941 has issues. See:
Windows 10 KB4512941 Update Causing High CPU Usage in Cortana
Latest Windows 10 Update KB4512941 Is Freezing Games, Fails To Install For Many - Appuals.com
Warning Issued For Millions Of Microsoft Windows 10 Users


----------



## Mark Holtz

Somehow, my FreeNAS server went down along with that patch, and I had to force reboot that server. I've reverted the patch, and everything appears to be working now. Pause engaged for updates.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.356 (KB4515384) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

And now I can't type to search for my Windows programs. Last update break your Start menu and search on Windows 10? Here's the fix.


----------



## billsharpe

I did not request the update but Windows started to install one today when I restarted the computer. Eventually I got the following message:
We cannot complete the update.
Undoing changes.
Don't turn off your computer.

All seemed well after the restart.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.387 (KB4517211) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.388 (KB4524147) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## billsharpe

I take exception to "Quality improvements only." A few of the recent updates have been disastrous, at least for some users. MS needs to get their act together.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I miss typing in the app name in the taskbar search. In fact, my taskbar search hasn't worked in three weeks.


----------



## steve053

Mark Holtz said:


> I miss typing in the app name in the taskbar search. In fact, my taskbar search hasn't worked in three weeks.


That would tick me off too. Fortunately for me it's still working.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.418 (KB4517389) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Still cannot type in the app name bar.


----------



## MysteryMan

The following updates have been released: 2019-10 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1903 (KB4522741)...2019-10 Windows Autopilot update for Windows 10 Version 1903 (KB4523786). Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. These two updates are a prelude. Upon completing downloading/installing/restarting you will be asked to download/install/restart 2019-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18362.449 (KB4522355). Moderate time needed to complete this task. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## billsharpe

I've complained about the recent buggy Windows updates, but I notice Apple has had several problems in getting iOS 13 to work properly. They changed some of the features, too, such as replying to an email at the bottom of the email window instead of the top. Pogo Games aren't working right, either in the new system.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Got it.... no issues. Search didn't work. Went into services.msc and changed Windows Search from "Automatic (Delayed Start)" to just plan "Automatic". And my search bar is working again.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 Build: 18363.476 (KB4524570) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features...NOTE: This update is a prelude to Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 1909. Upon successful download/install/restart of KB4524570 you will need to download/install/restart Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 1909.


----------



## MysteryMan

2019-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.535 (KB4530684) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.592 (KB4528760) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> 2020-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.592 (KB4528760) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


Wait a second! What about the NSA-reported vulnerability: New Windows 10 'Extraordinarily Serious' Security Warning For 900 Million Users


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-01 Cumulative Update for NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1909 (KB4534132) has been released. Moderate time is needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. After installing this update you will need to download/install/restart 2020-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.628 (KB4532695). Moderate time needed to install this update. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.657 (KB4532693) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-02 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1909 (KB4537572) has been released. Moderate time is needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. After installing this update you will need to download/install/restart 2020-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.693 (KB4535996). Moderate is needed to install this update. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.719 (KB4540673) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## billsharpe

I have my Windows updates paused until March 23 based on Woody's Alert notification.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.720 (KB4551762) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.752 (KB4541335) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.778 (KB4549951) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.815 (KB4550945) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

From Windows Support...IMPORTANT...We have been evaluating the public health situation, and we understand this is impacting our customers. In response to these challenges, we are prioritizing our focus on security updates. Starting in May 2020, we are pausing all optional non-security releases(C and D updates) for all supported versions of Windows client and server products (Windows 10 Version 1909 down to Windows Server SP2). There is no change to the monthly security updates.


----------



## Rickt1962

Changing to Windows 10 from 7 you must be smoking pretty good weed ! I use Windows 7 for WMC to view cable TV with card which 10 does NOT ! They just want to change it so you can now purchase apps for $$$$$$ compared to you using software which you own. Also Windows 10 doesn't support many hardware with drivers !


----------



## inkahauts

I’ve got no issues with windows 10 and have spent less money for programs for windows 10 than 7... and windows 7 doesn’t get security updates anymore I don’t believe so.....


----------



## MysteryMan

inkahauts said:


> I've got no issues with windows 10 and have spent less money for programs for windows 10 than 7... and windows 7 doesn't get security updates anymore I don't believe so.....


Same here. I've been using Windows 10 for years and have no issues with it. Support for Windows 7 ended on 14 January 20.


----------



## billsharpe

I've gone from Win 7 to 8 to 10 with relatively few problems. My desktop computer is about six years old now, though, and it may be time to replace it.


----------



## MysteryMan

The following updates have been released...2020-05 Cumulative Update for NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 1909 (KB4552931)...Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v5.82 (KB890830)...2020-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.836 (KB4556799). Quality improvements only. No new operating system features...Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-01 Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 (KB4497165) has been released. Microsoft recommends you reinstall this update to make sure you have the latest Intel microcode updates. Moderate time is needed to download/install/restart this update.


----------



## codespy

I finally did free upgrade from 7 to 10 this week on my desktop, with no issues. My Dell desktop is from around 2014/2015, but still plenty of power. I had about 36G of space on my 1TB drive, upgrade had no hiccups.

I created a system image of 7 on an external hard drive just in case I had issues. Now I can use that external for other means since everything’s working perfectly.


----------



## scooper

billsharpe said:


> I've gone from Win 7 to 8 to 10 with relatively few problems. My desktop computer is about six years old now, though, and it may be time to replace it.


My laptop is in the same boat, and now I must have broke something on the motherboard because I don't get full ethernet / USB speed anymore. Broke it hitting on it to quiet loud fan.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.900 (KB4560960) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## WestDC

MysteryMan said:


> 2020-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1909 Build: 18363.900 (KB4560960) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


as always thank you for the heads up


----------



## MysteryMan

WestDC said:


> as always thank you for the heads up


You're welcome. Glad to be of help.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> You're welcome. Glad to be of help.


A Windows update last week knocked off both my microphone and speaker. I got a message "No device installed" when I tried to update the driver. Fortunately I was able to recover using an Acronis True Image backup but I now have Windows Updates paused until July 4. MS seems to be running into more and more update problems.


----------



## MysteryMan

ATTENTION: Feature Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 has been released. When you Check for Updates you will be asked when to start the download procedure. This is a very large program. "SIGNIFICANT" time is needed to download/install/restart this update. After installing this update a lengthy restart will begin. Your PC will restart several times. When restart is complete your PC will be running Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.329. After installing this update you will need to install 2020-06 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4561600) and 2020-05 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4552929). Moderate time is needed to download/install/restart these two updates.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Heh heh heh heh heeeeeehhhh......


----------



## krel

Tom Robertson said:


> Scott, if Win 10 is the startup speed of 8.1 and the UI of windows 7, I'll be fairly happy.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


windows 10 has fast boot times. my pc is booted up in 3 seconds. windows 7 took a while to boot up even with SSD'S


----------



## billsharpe

Win 10 boot time on my 7-year-old HP Pavilion was 4-5 minutes. I replaced that computer last month with a new HP Pavilion with an SSD and boot time is now about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mark Holtz

It would be very silly to purchase a new computer nowadays and not get a SSD. I just looked at NewEgg, and 1TB 2.5" SSDs range from $90 to $120 now for a decent one.

I'm on hold on building a new computer due to several needed home improvements that need to be paid off. By that time. 2TB m2 SSDs should be at a more reasonable level.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-07 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4565627) and 2020-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.388 (KB4565503) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## scooper

I've spent time this week upgrading an OLD Dell Inspiron 1720 (came out with Vista on it, was last running Win7 Pro) to Win 10 Pro (32 bit). After getting rid of the old win7 files - it's actually faster and leaves much more disk space. Needed to update the Dell BIOS from A04 to A09 (from 2008), then upgrading went like a champ (Yes it will run on 3 and even 2GB RAM (we also have a Lenovo Netbook).


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-07 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4562899) and 2020-07 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.423 (KB4568831) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


What Microsoft calls "quality improvements" is what the rest of us call fixes (whether the entirely solve the problem without creating more problems isn't assured) of long-standing security issues with Microsoft unleashing low-quality code on Windows users. It doesn't matter whether the flaws are the fault of the programmers or compilers, the flaws are in there.

If you follow the CERT list of recent vulnerabilities, most (if not all) of the recent Windows OS vulnerabilities also impact Windows 10 as well so Microsoft's claims about Windows 10 being the most secure Windows ever are substantially false. There is also a significant list of vulnerabilities that apparently only impact Windows 10 and Server 2016 that really drive the point home.

Microsoft needs to lead by example if they truly want to improve the security of Windows based computers.


----------



## billsharpe

I agree it's a stretch to call all those updates "quality improvements."


----------



## Mark Holtz

In some cases, these are to resolve some regression defects. But, what can you do? Pay the Apple tax, or experience the wilds of Linux. 

Also, the business world resolves around Microsoft Office. That critter doesn't exist until Linux.


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> What Microsoft calls "quality improvements" is what the rest of us call fixes (whether the entirely solve the problem without creating more problems isn't assured) of long-standing security issues with Microsoft unleashing low-quality code on Windows users. It doesn't matter whether the flaws are the fault of the programmers or compilers, the flaws are in there.
> 
> If you follow the CERT list of recent vulnerabilities, most (if not all) of the recent Windows OS vulnerabilities also impact Windows 10 as well so Microsoft's claims about Windows 10 being the most secure Windows ever are substantially false. There is also a significant list of vulnerabilities that apparently only impact Windows 10 and Server 2016 that really drive the point home.
> 
> Microsoft needs to lead by example if they truly want to improve the security of Windows based computers.


I created this thread back in 2015 to keep people informed of the latest features and updates from Microsoft and nothing more. Microsoft is far from being perfect and has it's flaws but then so is every other service provider. If you have advice for Microsoft or have a grievance with them it would be better suited to tell them and not me. In this thread I'm simply the messenger.


----------



## harsh

Mark Holtz said:


> Also, the business world resolves around Microsoft Office. That critter doesn't exist until Linux.


You should take a look at Libre Office. It runs on Windows, Mac and Linux as well as some other platforms.

It doesn't work as well as an OLE replacement but for doing the mundane stuff, it is as good in most respects and arguably more efficient in most cases. Then again, I have serious issues with the ribbon.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> I created this thread back in 2015 to keep people informed of the latest features and updates from Microsoft and nothing more.


I did not intend my reply to be an attack on your but rather a recognition that Microsoft uses some pretty squishy terms to define both what it is doing and perhaps more importantly, why they are doing it.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-08 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4569745) and 2020-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.450 (KB4566782) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## James Long

Jun 16, 2020 ---


MysteryMan said:


> ATTENTION: Feature Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 has been released. When you Check for Updates you will be asked when to start the download procedure. This is a very large program. "SIGNIFICANT" time is needed to download/install/restart this update. After installing this update a lengthy restart will begin. Your PC will restart several times. When restart is complete your PC will be running Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.329. After installing this update you will need to install 2020-06 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4561600) and 2020-05 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4552929). Moderate time is needed to download/install/restart these two updates.


I realized a couple of days ago that although my laptop runs slow for a couple days downloading then forces a reboot to install updates that it just installed a May update a couple of days ago. I manually started this June update and it has been downloading and installing for more that 24 hours. Hopefully I can catch up soon.

I have a couple of Win 10 machines that I run unattended. I'm not sure I want to look how far they are behind. They normally reboot within a day of the updates on my main machine.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> Jun 16, 2020 --- I realized a couple of days ago that although my laptop runs slow for a couple days downloading then forces a reboot to install updates that it just installed a May update a couple of days ago. I manually started this June update and it has been downloading and installing for more that 24 hours. Hopefully I can catch up soon.
> 
> I have a couple of Win 10 machines that I run unattended. I'm not sure I want to look how far they are behind. They normally reboot within a day of the updates on my main machine.


My Dell Vostro took a little over an hour to download and install that update. My wife's laptop took around 90 minutes to do the same. It would appear something has gone wrong with your download/install. What is the completion percentage of the download/install?


----------



## James Long

Download was at 99% this morning around 10am. Install is at 83% 10+ hours later. And this is a June update that I would expect to have auto-installed a long time ago. At the moment I can't open any new programs (I was trying to open an excel and Windows Explorer isn't showing files.) Hopefully some of the quality improvements help.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> Download was at 99% this morning around 10am. Install is at 83% 10+ hours later. And this is a June update that I would expect to have auto-installed a long time ago. At the moment I can't open any new programs (I was trying to open an excel and Windows Explorer isn't showing files.) Hopefully some of the quality improvements help.


Try using the Windows 10 Update Assistant.


----------



## harsh

As even the intermediate patch Tuesday payloads are running relatively large fractions of a gigabyte in size, a lot of this depends on two things:

Your broadband connection
The fitness of your computer to run Windows 10
Note that having all of your computers on the same release level and LAN can significantly reduce the impact of a wimpy broadband connection as all of the machines can share their downloads. Windows 10 features an optional built-in P2P file sharing option for Windows updates. I think it defaults to being active on non-enterprise versions of Windows 10. When it works, it can be a win. When you're significantly out of sync with everyone else, this can really drag down the speed.

It has been my observation that the later updates beg for more than 8GB of RAM (Windows 7 can be a little pot-bound at 8GB as well -- especially if you run different web browsers). This is especially true for those who seldom reboot/restart and or like to keep everything running all the time whether or not it is actually being used. .net is voracious and it isn't getting any better as more applications use different versions of the virtual machine rather than native CPU code.

Speaking of everything that is used, Windows 10 is not much different than other versions of Windows with respect to the number of installed (and even uninstalled) programs you have slowing it down. Reinstalling from scratch with only the software you're using still has a very positive impact on performance. I think overuse of the registry for every little program detail will eventually go down as being a big boon uniquely to those who sell new computers.

Finally, because Windows 10 updates modify your system recovery partition (if you have one), having it on a slow hard disk can have a significant impact on how fast the updates go.


----------



## scooper

Oh god yes on the slow Hard drive. I had bought a new laptop, 16 GB of RAM, AMD Ryzen Processor, and 1 TB 5400 RPM hard drive. Slow as crap. Upgrade to a 1TB SSD - HOLY COW IS IT FAST !!!!!! Power on to Login screen in 15 or so seconds on Win 10 Home. Updates - well, I have a 500 Mbps Google Fiber connection (slowed down right now to run QOS on my router so IP phones work better). Upgrades / etc. run really fast now.

I have also upgraded an OLD Dell Inspiron 1720 - 2 320GB hard drives. replacing them with a 500 GB SSD did wonders on that old beast as well. I think the SSD did more for speed on that than upgrading the RAM from 3 GB to 4 GB ( this afternoon's project).

If you can - I'd strongly suggest upgrading any PC to using an SSD boot drive, and on a desktop keep a Hard drive for storage with the SSD boot.


----------



## harsh

scooper said:


> Oh god yes on the slow Hard drive. I had bought a new laptop, 16 GB of RAM, AMD Ryzen Processor, and 1 TB 5400 RPM hard drive.


Inexpensive laptops have always come with the worst performance hard drives. Expensive laptops came with drives that were equivalent to inexpensive desktop drives. SSDs have absolutely changed that but this can be a big problem if you're a fan of cheap laptops because SSDs aren't cheap and you typically only get one drive bay in a cheap laptop (or you lose your optical drive option).


----------



## scooper

I don't know about that - my 1 TB Samsung SSD in my new laptop ran about $120, and the 500 GB in the old Inspiron was about $70. When they first came out - yes, SSD's were quite pricey indeed.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-08 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4570721) and 2020-08 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.488 (KB4571744) have been released. Significant time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-09 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4576478) and 2020-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build:19041.508 (KB4571756) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-09 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4576945) and 2020-09 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build 19041.546 (KB4577063) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-10 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4578968) and 2020-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build:19041.572 (KB4579311) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-10 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 2004 (KB4580419) and 2020-10 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 2004 Build: 19041.610 (KB4580364) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart of these updates. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

If you use the upgrade tool/wizard, you can now get build 20H2. I downloaded it yesterday on a testing machine.


----------



## MysteryMan

ATTENTION: Windows 10 October Update (20H2) was released on 20 October 20. This is a slow roll out. It is recommended you wait until Windows Update automatically offers this update on your PC.


----------



## billsharpe

I'm willing to wait until the end of the year for the automatic update. I did use MS Update Assistant to get the 20H1 update in August. That worked out fine.


----------



## NYDutch

I never allow MS to automatically update anything. I'd rather watch the associated forums for problems first.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.630 (KB4586781) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-11 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4586876) and 2020-11 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.662 (KB4586853) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2020-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.685 (KB4592438) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.746 (KB4598242) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-02 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4598299) and 2021-01 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.789 (KB4598291) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-02 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4601050) and 2021-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.804 (KB4601319) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> 2021-02 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4601050) and 2021-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.804 (KB4601319) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


This popped up on my laptop about 2 hours ago.
It stuck when it said Restarting. No circle of balls chasing each other, no percentage.
It stayed that way for almost 20 minutes.
After it Restarted, I Restarted it again. It popped up that I had a new update and to Restart Now. I did that and it appeared to go smooth and quickly.


----------



## MysteryMan

I average 236 Mbps. The updates took 45 minutes to download/install/restart on my Dell Vostro 5880. My wife's laptop took roughly one hour to do the same.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> I average 236 Mbps. The updates took 45 minutes to download/install/restart on my Dell Vostro 5880. My wife's laptop took roughly one hour to do the same.


Yep, desktop was much faster. 29 minutes total for it this morning. However, it had already downloaded the first part of the updates and told me to restart. The second part was New Features it says.


----------



## harsh

This was an odd update. My new machine was a double-dipper (two update runs separated by a reboot) but my work machine was just a single scoop. The only difference is my work machine is Intel and my new machine is AMD.

After both updates, I managed to grab a Defender update on a third pass.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-02 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4601554) and 2021-02 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.844 (KB4601382) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.867 (KB5000802) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-01 Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4589212) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> 2021-01 Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 (KB4589212) has been released.


Why would they release a January patch again in March?

Back to the topic of the thread, the free Windows 10 upgrade from earlier authorized Windows versions seems to still be working. I installed Windows 10 Pro on a Vista Business computer (not a VM) last week just for yucks. Because the machine had a Core Duo processor and 1GB of RAM, the performance was insufferable. Linux Mint 20.1 is running nicely on the machine now (much snappier than Vista Business with up-to-date browser support).


----------



## harsh

I find it mind-blowing that I received the 2021-01 update today (after rebooting from the 2021-03 update).

It blows my mind because the 2021-01 update was substantially to apply patches to Intel CPUs yet I'm running a Ryzen box.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.868 (KB5001567) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.870 (KB5001649) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-03 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.906 (KB5000842) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.928 (KB5001330) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-04 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.964 (KB5001391) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 Build:19042.985 (KB5003173) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

Before patching and "upgrading", cautious users may want to review some of the recent YouTube videos regarding issues with recent patches. One must be prepared for bad things to happen.


----------



## WestDC

Before anyone takes You tube information --they would be better to wonder How the person -who is making a claim by video --what hardware and software they are using -that caused those issue's before taking any advice -to compare ---Your updating Win 10 -- and a lot of folks run it on a lot of junk hardware and outdated app's --I'd rather have the patches and take chances as I've done since win3 --with no issue's --that MS didn't correct on the second try


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> Before anyone takes You tube information --they would be better to wonder How the person -who is making a claim by video --what hardware and software they are using -that caused those issue's before taking any advice -to compare ---Your updating Win 10 -- and a lot of folks run it on a lot of junk hardware and outdated app's --I'd rather have the patches and take chances as I've done since win3 --with no issue's --that MS didn't correct on the second try


Two of the warnings that I saw were from consultancies so I'd imagine they have considerable exposure to different configurations. A third was from a Linux fan so that probably has to be taken with a grain of salt as what seems horrible to a Linux user may be just another bump in the road for a Windows user.

That some patches have been recalled and re-released later also hints to the idea that not everything is roadworthy.

Since Microsoft isn't always forthcoming about tools that have been reconfigured, removed or just plain brained, it is important to do one's due diligence.

Microsoft certainly isn't alone in their issues. Apple practically invented the modern concept of denial.


----------



## MysteryMan

Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 21H1 staggered release began rolling out on 18 May 2021. Windows Update will display when this release is ready for your PC.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 21H1 staggered release began rolling out on 18 May 2021.


Unless you're in a corporate environment, this update brings bug fixes (mostly surrounding Windows Defender) and multiple camera support to Windows Hello (the Windows desktop login process). Corporate administrators get a sandboxing option and some group policy distribution features.

Microsoft figures the less features they add, the fewer bugs they have to deal with. The important stuff that was promised for 21H1 will reportedly come late this year.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-05 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 (KB5003254) and 2021-05 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1023 (KB5003214) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1052 (KB5003637) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Curious...

What is this annoying thing from the taskbar that appears to have come with this update?









​Edit to add:
I guess I don't have 21H1 installed yet, but have put in other updates. Maybe something to do with that...?

At any rate, it would be nice to know what in the heck "loading your feed" is supposed to be.


----------



## James Long

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Curious...
> 
> What is this annoying thing from the taskbar that appears to have come with this update?


News and Interests. When it works it shows up as a weather bug. Right click on the task bar and you can turn it off.









My machine has still not installed the May 2020 update, even though I tried to force it a few times.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 21H1 is a "staggered" release. When this update is "ready for your device" it will be available to download from the Windows Update page in Settings. My Dell Vostro 5880 that I purchased in January 2021 received this update on 18 May 2021. My wife's laptop received this update on 26 May 2021. Again, this is a "staggered " release.


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> The Feature Update to Windows 10 Version 21H1 is a "staggered" release. When this update is "ready for your device" it will be available to download from the Windows Update page in Settings. My Dell Vostro 5880 that I purchased in January 2021 received this update on 18 May 2021. My wife's laptop received this update on 26 May 2021. Again, this is a "staggered " release.


Still, I am waiting for the "staggered" release of 2004.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The latest fixes brings back the weather info in News and Interests.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

James Long said:


> News and Interests. When it works it shows up as a weather bug. Right click on the task bar and you can turn it off.
> View attachment 31510
> 
> 
> My machine has still not installed the May 2020 update, even though I tried to force it a few times.


Thanks, James! That did it.

Since it's not something I'd likely use (unless and until I would take the time to configure it - if it _is_ even configurable - ) I certainly don't want or need "feeds" coming into my machine for the time being.

As far as 21H1, I guess it has been available for some time. I just haven't bothered to install it, yet.

I do appreciate all the info here.


----------



## harsh

Mark Holtz said:


> The latest fixes brings back the weather info in News and Interests.


I don't recall seeing this previously.

Another app that's going on my list of things to strip out.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055 (KB5004476) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> 2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055 (KB5004476) has been released.


That was quick. They must have discovered something pretty stupid (or very serious) to release another version in only six days.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> 2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055 (KB5004476) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. *Quality improvements only*. No new operating system features.


Does quality improvements really mean bug fixes???


----------



## MysteryMan

billsharpe said:


> Does quality improvements really mean bug fixes???


Improvements and fixes.


----------



## harsh

billsharpe said:


> Does quality improvements really mean bug fixes???


As the most recent update illustrates, sometimes it means bug fixes and sometimes it means bug introductions. Other times it means "disappearing" something that they couldn't get to work right. As the previous updated illustrated, it occasionally means adding back some feature they had disappeared (News and Interests).

Contrast this to the other guys at the fruit company who make their releases few and far between yet the releases still have major issues and you get the idea that the current pre-release testing schemes across the industries aren't producing results.


----------



## billsharpe

harsh said:


> Contrast this to the other guys at the fruit company who make their releases few and far between yet the releases still have major issues and you get the idea that the current pre-release testing schemes across the industries aren't producing results.


Since iOS 14, Apple has been making changes fairly often on iphones and ipads.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 (KB5003537) and 2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1081 (KB5003690) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

Does anyone know what "update previews" are?

Why would they offer a preview after the update has been released?


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> Does anyone know what "update previews" are?
> 
> Why would they offer a preview after the update has been released?


Think of them as Beta versions of regular Cumulative Updates.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yeah I don't install them. I don't want to be Microsoft's security updates beta tester.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Think of them as Beta versions of regular Cumulative Updates.


But why after the update (in this case June) has already been released and itself updated?


----------



## b4pjoe

Preview builds come out a week or two ahead of the real thing. Check the version numbers: "2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055" was posted here on 6/11 and "2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1081" which is a later version number was posted here on 6/21.


----------



## MysteryMan

b4pjoe said:


> Preview builds come out a week or two ahead of the real thing. Check the version numbers: "2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055" was posted here on 6/11 and "2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1081" which is a later version number was posted here on 6/21.


As my mother would say to him, "look with your eyes".


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Preview builds come out a week or two ahead of the real thing. Check the version numbers: "2021-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1055" was posted here on 6/11 and "2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1081" which is a later version number was posted here on 6/21.


I guess I'm not keeping up with the fact that there are multiple builds of 21H1. Just another of those development things (versioning) that Microsoft doesn't seem to grasp.

I'm also baffled that the updates for different builds of the same version aren't simultaneous. It is almost like they're hopping back and forth between older and newer releases.

Debian uses one that makes a bit more sense: 10, 10.1, 10.2,... 10.9, 10.10 and is shared by a large portion of the *nix development community.


----------



## James Long

Windows is not Debian. Some will read that as a compliment. Reader's choice whether it complements Windows or Debian.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Windows is not Debian.


Absolutely. Of course Debian can be installed inside of Windows 10 using the Windows Subsystem for Linux.


> Some will read that as a compliment. Reader's choice whether it complements Windows or Debian.


That a versioning can be so much less confusing certainly doesn't seem like a complement to me.


----------



## MysteryMan

ATTENTION: Windows 11 will be debuting later this year! For more information go to Microsoft.com. You will see Introducing Windows 11. Select Learn More. This will bring up the Windows 11 information page. Scroll down to bottom of page. You will see Check for compatibility. Select Download App. After it installs you will be able to use the app to see if your PC is compatible with Windows 11.


----------



## James Long

One of my machines is reporting that I am using an unsupported version of Windows. It reboots every week or two for updates but will not take the current Win 10 version.

I have two machines that have refused to take the May 2020 update, including one that was bought Aug 2019.
I have tried manually updating the Aug 2019 machine several times and it fails (as previously noted in this thread).
Yes, I have tried all the tricks and tips suggested online to get the update to finish.

The older machine was a refurb purchased in 2015 so I expect there is a hardware issue. A new Windows 10 machine will replace it this weekend (it is the Uplink Activity monitor).


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> ATTENTION: Windows 11 will be debuting later this year!


More Information: Upgrade to the New Windows 11 OS | Microsoft
"Windows 11 provides a calm and creative space where you can pursue your passions through a fresh experience. From a rejuvenated Start menu to new ways to connect to your favorite people, news, games, and content-Windows 11 is the place to think, express, and create in a natural way."


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> More Information: Upgrade to the New Windows 11 OS | Microsoft
> "Windows 11 provides a calm and creative space where you can pursue your passions through a fresh experience. From a rejuvenated Start menu to new ways to connect to your favorite people, news, games, and content-Windows 11 is the place to think, express, and create in a natural way."


I updated my post.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> ATTENTION: Windows 11 will be debuting later this year! For more information go to Microsoft.com. You will see Introducing Windows 11. Select Learn More. This will bring up the Windows 11 information page. Scroll down to bottom of page. You will see Check for compatibility. Select Download App. After it installs you will be able to use the app to see if your PC is compatible with Windows 11.


Clues:

The official launch event was yesterday.
End-of-support for Windows 10 was announced by Microsoft ten days ago.
Youtube has been abuzz with leak videos and commentaries for the past two weeks.
Microsoft Japan, admitting that Windows 11 was real on June 18th, obtained a take-down order on a couple of sites that were hosting the leaked files. They also asked Google to remove entries that referenced the leaked software.
There were many indicators of Windows 11 before yesterday and the only thing that remained questionable was the name.

From what I've seen, it looks similar to the step between Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 (or Windows 98 and Windows 98se or Windows 95 and Windows 95 OSr2 or Windows 3.1 and Windows 3.1 for Workgroups). Time will tell.


----------



## b4pjoe

Home version will require you to have a Microsoft Account and internet access. Pro version does not require it though which is good for me because I do not use the Home version.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Home version will require you to have a Microsoft Account and internet access.


I expect workarounds for those who have the home version. Having a Microsoft account is not particularly popular with the security/privacy-conscious no matter the benefits.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I just use a hotmail account which is used sometimes for testing purposes.


----------



## harsh

Mark Holtz said:


> I just use a hotmail account which is used sometimes for testing purposes.


It turns into a rather critical account with a lot of personal information associated with it when you use it as your Windows login. When used as Windows authentication, Microsoft collects (perhaps optionally, but defaulted to all) pretty much everything Windows and some of the Microsoft applications know.

Hotmail and its derivatives have had at least two major user base breaches. I just checked and my hotmail account may have been subject to ten breaches and I've never used it anywhere but Microsoft.


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> One of my machines is reporting that I am using an unsupported version of Windows. It reboots every week or two for updates but will not take the current Win 10 version.
> 
> I have two machines that have refused to take the May 2020 update, including one that was bought Aug 2019.
> I have tried manually updating the Aug 2019 machine several times and it fails (as previously noted in this thread).
> Yes, I have tried all the tricks and tips suggested online to get the update to finish.
> 
> The older machine was a refurb purchased in 2015 so I expect there is a hardware issue. A new Windows 10 machine will replace it this weekend (it is the Uplink Activity monitor).


5 of my 6 computers will not run version 11.


----------



## harsh

jimmie57 said:


> 5 of my 6 computers will not run version 11.


Note the the processor model numbers are a "soft floor" and earlier processors with a full load of RAM (at least 12GB) _may_ be able to run Windows 11.

It certainly doesn't bode well for the future of anything but workstation-class machines being used for more than income taxes and e-mail.


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> I expect workarounds for those who have the home version. Having a Microsoft account is not particularly popular with the security/privacy-conscious no matter the benefits.


Microsoft has worked hard trying to hide those workarounds with Windows 10. According to people that have a copy of Windows 11 those work arounds have been removed. Of course it doesn't mean someone won't find a way around it but Microsoft is trying.


----------



## inkahauts

I may just get a new mac mini in the next few years and be down to only a laptop that runs windows. I doubt my desktop will run 11. I built it quite a while back. And when my laptop dies, not sure if I’d get another windows or go Apple for that too.


----------



## WestDC

You might Notice that MS is selling a $3400 Surface --that currently won't run win 11


----------



## Phil T

I have a 2019 Intel MacBook Pro that runs Windows 10 via Bootcamp. It serves my needs well but now says it won't run Windows 11.
I will not buy a Windows computer for 11. I will also not buy Parallels to run it if it becomes available.
Parallels charges for yearly updates and I just don't need Windows that bad.

My wife has a new M1 iMac. Besides my MacBook Pro I have a new M1 Mac Mini. I am down to only one program that requires Windows and I can easily do without it.


----------



## inkahauts

Phil T said:


> I have a 2019 Intel MacBook Pro that runs Windows 10 via Bootcamp. It serves my needs well but now says it won't run Windows 11.
> I will not buy a Windows computer for 11. I will also not buy Parallels to run it if it becomes available.
> Parallels charges for yearly updates and I just don't need Windows that bad.
> 
> My wife has a new M1 iMac. Besides my MacBook Pro I have a new M1 Mac Mini. I am down to only one program that requires Windows and I can easily do without it.


How do you like the m1 macs? Are they great? Or not a lot different than the other intel ones in your experience.


----------



## Phil T

I like them. They are pretty fast. They are somewhat faster than my 2019 MacBook Pro. 

I am not a power user but my wife's 2017 I Mac was a POS. The wireless card went out and it was very slow (no SSD) so I needed to replace it. 

The M1 Mac mini replaced a 2010 model. Got the $599 deal at Costco and then decided I needed a new monitor to go with it. Got a $119 Acer 24 inch at Costco also.

Comcast recently increased my download speed from 600 to 800 and I am getting 920 down with over provisioning. Running a Orbi CBK 752 mesh system.
It is overkill for what I do but nice to have machines that can take advantage of it.

My wife is ready for me to quit spending money updating stuff, but there is a new MacBook Pro coming this fall right?


----------



## inkahauts

There is always something new. I have a 2010 mac mini too. I think I’ll wait till the m2 comes out but I will need to update someday. I’m just lazy since I don’t use it too terribly much.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1083 (KB5004945) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1110 (KB5004237) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-07 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 (KB500331) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-07 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1151 (KB5004296) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build: 19043.1165 (KB5005033) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-08 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1202 (KB5005101) has been released. Ample time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1237 (KB5005565) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-09 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 (KB5005539) and 2021-09 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1266 (KB5005611) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

Still waiting to see how (or if) they address the autodiscover.* oversight.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 11 began rolling out in waves on 5 October 21. To see if your current PC is compatible with Windows 11 download the PC Health Check app from Microsoft. I bought my wife a Dell Inspiron laptop for her birthday which arrived yesterday. It came with Windows 11 Home Version. After completing initial set up we checked out Windows 11 and have mixed feelings about it. I purchased a Dell Vostro 5880 business computer back in January which has Windows 10 Professional. It is compatible with Windows 11 but has yet to be upgraded. It will be interesting comparing Windows 11 Home with Windows 11 Professional after my PC is upgraded.


----------



## WestDC

none of my current dell's can pass the upgrade test --so I'll be hanging onto win10 --till the support end date -one is a 2010 laptop the other 2 are 2015 desktops


----------



## MysteryMan

WestDC said:


> none of my current dell's can pass the upgrade test --so I'll be hanging onto win10 --till the support end date -one is a 2010 laptop the other 2 are 2015 desktops


My wife's Microsoft Service Pro is only 3 years old and it's not compatible with Windows 11 which is the reason I bought her a new laptop for her birthday. I've read where a lot of people who have PC's that are 5 years old or newer aren't compatible with Windows 11. Personally, I'm not impressed with Windows 11. Cortana is gone and the Start Menu is now in the middle of the screen.


----------



## WestDC

MysteryMan said:


> My wife's Microsoft Service Pro is only 3 years old and it's not compatible with Windows 11 which is the reason I bought her a new laptop for her birthday. I've read where a lot of people who have PC's that are 5 years old or newer aren't compatible with Windows 11. Personally, I'm not impressed with Windows 11. Cortana is gone and the Start Menu is now in the middle of the screen.


I get the This PC does NOT TPM 2.0 and my Intel i7 Chipset is not supported --However -having had WINXP when win7 was newly released --Those PC's would not upgrade --after 5 years of win7 release and win8 --all of sudden I could upgrade WINXP to win7 --I feel after some time my PC's will be able to get to win11 either by upgrade or the land fill :thumbsup:


----------



## harsh

There are many good YouTube videos that discuss the ins and outs of Windows 11 fairly thoroughly. All of my machines have TPM 2.0 turned off so I won't have to worry about any changes for a while.


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> I feel after some time my PC's will be able to get to win11 either by upgrade or the land fill


You may be amazed how spritely any i5 or i7 machine is running Linux.


----------



## TXD16

MysteryMan said:


> My wife's Microsoft Service Pro is only 3 years old and it's not compatible with Windows 11 which is the reason I bought her a new laptop for her birthday. I've read where a lot of people who have PC's that are 5 years old or newer aren't compatible with Windows 11. Personally, I'm not impressed with Windows 11. Cortana is gone and the Start Menu is now in the middle of the screen.


There are a few known things that can be done to make the Windows 11 "experience" more like that of Windows 10, one of which is shifting the Start Menu back to the left: You've just installed Windows 11. Here's how to make it more like Windows 10


----------



## James Long

Still stuck on version 1909. My laptop will update to the more recent versions.


----------



## b4pjoe

My i7 pc failed the compatibility test because TPM was disabled. Enabled it in UEFI and it passed and it installed fine. Not too impressed with it. Not a fan of the many apps it puts in your app list that wasn't there before. If you click on one like that it wants to install so they actually aren't installed at first. If you right click and remove they are gone without ever installing. Start menu can be repositioned from center to left or right. Looks like they changed the default to centered. Pretty weak update.


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> You may be amazed how spritely any i5 or i7 machine is running Linux.


Yeah it may be "spritely" but it is still Linux.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah it may be "spritely" but it is still Linux.


If the alternative is recycling, that's a very attractive choice.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> If the alternative is recycling, that's a very attractive choice.


This is a Windows Update thread not a Linux thread. There are other threads for you to express your undying love of Linux.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> M Personally, I'm not impressed with Windows 11. Cortana is gone and the Start Menu is now in the middle of the screen.


I upgraded my year-old HP desktop to Windows 11 Wednesday. My desktop looks nearly the same. I don't miss Cortana. You can move the taskbar and start menu to the left if you like but you can't change back to the live tiles, which I didn't like much anyway. Snapping windows to set positions on the screen is easy now. It's a free upgrade. I am happy with it so far. Download and installation took less than two hours.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My box is from 2014, so it's overdue for an upgrade. I'm holding off until DDR5 memory becomes available. This might be another year. _sigh_


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> This is a Windows Update thread not a Linux thread.


That's not an accurate statement. This thread was about getting a free upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 and was not about Patch Tuesday and out-of-band updates.

Initially, it was about when those who were promised Windows 10 upgrades would get theirs. Subsequently it became about the unadvertised program where anyone with a valid license for Windows 7 and/or Windows 8.1 could upgrade to Windows 10 for free. That program may still be available today.

The whole Windows Update (versus Upgrade) thing started somewhere around post #599.


----------



## harsh

Mark Holtz said:


> My box is from 2014, so it's overdue for an upgrade. I'm holding off until DDR5 memory becomes available. This might be another year. _sigh_


Now is not a good time to be shopping for hardware (computer or consumer electronics). If you can gut it out, you should save a lot of money.


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> That's not an accurate statement. This thread was about getting a free upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 and was not about Patch Tuesday and out-of-band updates.
> 
> Initially, it was about when those who were promised Windows 10 upgrades would get theirs. Subsequently it became about the unadvertised program where anyone with a valid license for Windows 7 and/or Windows 8.1 could upgrade to Windows 10 for free. That program may still be available today.
> 
> The whole Windows Update (versus Upgrade) thing started somewhere around post #599.


I'm the "Thread Starter" and I'm telling you, THIS THREAD IS ABOUT WINDOWS UPGRADES AND UPDATES AND NOTHING ELSE! You want to discuss other things start your own thread and stop trolling here!


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> That's not an accurate statement. This thread was about getting a free upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 and was not about Patch Tuesday and out-of-band updates.
> 
> Initially, it was about when those who were promised Windows 10 upgrades would get theirs. Subsequently it became about the unadvertised program where anyone with a valid license for Windows 7 and/or Windows 8.1 could upgrade to Windows 10 for free. That program may still be available today.
> 
> The whole Windows Update (versus Upgrade) thing started somewhere around post #599.


The point is, keep your Linux crap out of this thread. Final warning.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1288 (KB5006670) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

The issues that Microsoft has publicly acknowledged trying to fix:

Updates an issue that causes the system clock to be wrong by one hour after a daylight saving time (DST) change.
Updates an issue that causes applications, such as Microsoft Outlook, to suddenly stop working during normal use.
Updates an issue with the Microsoft Outlook Add-in that prevents you from typing a reply.
Updates an issue that causes blurry News and interests icons when you use certain screen resolutions.
Updates an issue that causes *News and interests* to appear when you right-click the taskbar even if you have turned off that feature on your device.
Updates an issue that might cause distortion in the sound that Cortana and other voice assistants record.
Updates an issue that causes your device to stop working after you restart it.
Updates an issue that prevents you from providing input to apps when the taskbar is not at the bottom of the screen.

Windows 10 21H2 is reportedly due out in the next week or two.


----------



## Mark Holtz

harsh said:


> Now is not a good time to be shopping for hardware (computer or consumer electronics). If you can gut it out, you should save a lot of money.


As stated previously, I'm waiting for DDR5 memory and compatible motherboards to be released. That won't be until early next year _minimum_.


----------



## harsh

Mark Holtz said:


> As stated previously, I'm waiting for DDR5 memory and compatible motherboards to be released. That won't be until early next year _minimum_.


I got that but I would counsel against buying any other components (cases, power supplies, drives) as well. The Blu-ray burner I was looking at just jumped 20% in price.


----------



## Mark Holtz

harsh said:


> I got that but I would counsel against buying any other components (cases, power supplies, drives) as well. The Blu-ray burner I was looking at just jumped 20% in price.


Mmmm..... the only computer components that I have purchased in the past year have been eight 8TB hard drives for my TrueNAS server, and that was only pushed because of drive failure and drive age. Even then, I had to go with 8 TB instead of the planned 10TB or 12TB because of pricing.

Back to discussing Windows 10... and possibly starting a new thread involving Windows 11.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-10 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 (KB5006365) and 2021-10 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 21H1 Build:19043.1320 (KB5006738) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Anyone use the Microsoft Powertoys? The .49 release includes a "Find My Mouse" function where, if you tap the Control Key twice, it highlights where your mouse pointer is currently. Especially useful when you have a work laptop and a desktop PC hooked up to the same monitor, and are switching between the two. Also, the PowerRename is quite useful.

Of course, I still swear by my go-to utilities of ShareX for screen captures (it's a practical swiss army knife, including MP4 captures), Notepad++ as a powerful text editor (especially with plugins), Ditto as a clipboard manager, and PuTTY as a SSH/Telnet client. Considering that these utilities are extremely powerful, yet are completely free, I love 'em.


----------



## billsharpe

Thanks for mentioning PowerToys. Some of the toys are really useful, even the shortcuts listing.

I have been using Notepad++ for several years. It's an excellent text editor.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Build:22000.318 (KB5007215) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> 2021-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Build:22000.318 (KB5007215) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


There must have been one for Windows 10 as well as when I woke up this morning, all of my running programs were no longer running.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-11 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5007292) and 2021-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.348 (KB5007262) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2021-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.376 (KB5008215) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## WestDC

I Will get right on it


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-01 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5008880) and 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.434 (KB5009566) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

There were 96 issues addressed between Windows, Edge (24), Office and clients for Microsoft server products (i.e. Teams, Exchange).

The counts were 67 issues last month and 55 in November.

Across all of their software products (including ARM platform, server OS and applications) the grand total was 2,776 issues.

This was a big month and these patches should be applied without delay.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.438 (KB5010795) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.438 (KB5010795) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


This out-of-band update attempts to reverse damage done by the most recent "Patch Tuesday" updates with respect to certain VPN conections (IPSEC and possibly L2TP and IPSEC IKE) and the ReFS filesystem. There were other updates that came out along with this that apply to Windows 2008 server and later.

An additional zero-day threat that had known exploits was also given some attention.

On Windows 11 in particular, those using HDR displays may experience color palette issues so beware. One net step forward and another possible step back.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes this update fixes the VPN issue. My L2TP connection would not connect after the first Tuesday patch. This one fixed that issue.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Yes this update fixes the VPN issue.


This confirms what Microsoft only suspected.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-01 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5009469) and 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.469 (KB5008353) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.493 (KB5010386) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-02 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5010474) and 2022-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.527 (KB5010414) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.556 (KB5011493) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

71 updates for Windows and office (same number for Windows 10) and 21 updates for Edge.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.593 (KB5011563) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. New! Displays up to three high-priority toast notifications simultaneously. This feature is for apps that send notifications for calls, reminders, or alarms using Windows notifications in the OS. As a result, up to four toast notifications might appear simultaneously - three high priority notifications and one normal notification. There are other quality improvements with this update.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-04 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5012121) and 2022-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.613 (KB5012592) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-04 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5012159) and 2022-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.652 (KB5012643) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-05 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5013628) and 2022-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.675 (KB5013943) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-05 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5013889) and 2022-05 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.708 (KB5014019) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. New improvements made to the Family Safety Settings and Windows Spotlight plus other quality improvements.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.739 (KB5014697) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-06 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.778 (KB5014668) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. New Search Highlights will have a phased roll out over the next several weeks plus quality improvements.


----------



## harsh

More specifically there are 60 issues addressed in Windows, Office and Azure; three of them "critical". 29 of them are Windows vulnerabilities. Internet Explorer is _not_ removed by the update but running it additionally fires up Edge.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.795 (KB5015814) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-07 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5015732) and 2022-07 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.832 (KB5015882) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. NEW! Gives you the option to receive urgent notifications when focus assist is on. Focus assist is like a do not disturb mode that hides notifications. NEW! Gives you the option to update to a newer Windows 11 version at the very first startup of Windows if your device is eligible. Quality improvements added also.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.856 (KB5016629) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## harsh

The August update is a very important one. There are 121 vulnerabilities patched. There are patches for the usual suspects: .net, Azure, Edge, Office and Visual Studio in addition to Windows itself.

This update is three times the size of last August's update and addresses an issue raised in January 2020 (DogWalk) but dismissed by Microsoft. The vulnerability impacts only "supported" versions of Windows using acknowledged flaws the Windows Support Diagnostic Tool.

Last month's Follina attack also used the WSDT and had also been dismissed by Microsoft.

These zero-day vulnerabilities give the remote user SYSTEM level privileges (higher than Administrator).


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-08 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5016594) and 2022-08 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.918 (KB5016691) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. NEW! Gives IT admins the ability to remotely add languages and language related features. NEW! Compresses a file regardless of it's size if you have configured Server Message Block (SMB) compression. NEW! Enhances Microsoft Defender for Endpoint's ability to identify and intercept ransomware and advanced attacks. Quality improvements added also.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-09 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5, 4.8 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5017497) and 2022-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.978 (KB5017328) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-09 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5, 4.8 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 21H2 (KB5017859) and 2022-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 21H2 Build:22000.1042 (KB5017383) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. NEW! Adds more Widgets content to your taskbar with notification badging. NEW! Introduces WebAuthn redirection. Quality improvements added also.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 11 Version 22H2 will be rolling out in waves over the next few weeks. Eligible PCs will see it in Windows Update when it's ready.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> Windows 11 Version 22H2 will be rolling out in waves over the next few weeks. Eligible PCs will see it in Windows Update when it's ready.


Windows 10 22H2 is reportedly coming next month. Pretty much all Windows computers are eligible.


----------



## MysteryMan

Windows 11 Pro Version 22H2 Build:22621.521 became available for my Dell Vostro 5880 Business PC early yesterday evening. Download/install/restart was under 50 minutes with several restarts. After install was complete I checked Windows Update and found 2022-09 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 22H2 (KB5017026) was available and installed it. I checked Windows Update again but no other updates were listed. My PC is operating normally with no issues to report.


----------



## harsh

Now that the Edge and .NET updates have been separated from the Patch Tuesday bundle, I find myself having to reboot two to three times a month.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-09 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 22H2 (KB5017271) has been released. Little time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. After restarting your PC 2022-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.608 (KB5017389) will be available. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-10 .NET 6.0.10 Security Update for x64 Client (KB5019351) and 2022-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.674 (KB5018427) have been released. Significant time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart (lengthy restart). Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.675 (KB5019509) has been released. Significant time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart (lengthy install/restart). New! Enhanced File Explorer. New! Suggested Actions feature added. New! Taskbar overflow menu added. New! You can now discover and share to more devices. New! Now, you can uninstall, repair and modify all apps from Windows Settings instead of Control Panel. New! Performance of federated authentication improved. Quality improvements added.


----------



## harsh

There's an out-of-band update out late yesterday that fixes a TLS issue with some servers. This issue may be present in both Windows 10 and Windows 11.

I suspect there's a pretty good chance that the problem was built into the Cumulative Updates.

Windows 10 v 22H2 is also out! Mostly a version number change.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-10 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 22H2 (KB5018341) and 2022-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.755 (KB5018496) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. New! Enhances search visual treatment on the taskbar. New! Enhances the back up experience when using your Microsoft Account. New! Adds improvements to the Microsoft Account experience in Settings. New! Adds Task Manager to the context menu when you right-click the taskbar. Quality improvements added.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-11 .NET 6.0.11 Update for x64 Client (KB5020743) and 2022-11 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 22H2 (KB5020622) and 2022-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.819 (KB5019980) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.900 (KB5020044) has been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. New! It gives Microsoft OneDrive subscribers storage alerts. New! It provides the full amount of the storage capacity of all your OneDrive subscriptions. New! It Combines Windows Spotlight with Themes on the Personalization page. Quality improvements added.


----------



## MysteryMan

2022-12 .NET 6.0.12 Security Update for x64 Client (KB5021954) and 2022-12 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8.1 for Windows 11 Version 22H2 (KB5020880) and 2022-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 Version 22H2 Build:22621.963 (KB5021255) have been released. Moderate time needed for those wishing to perform a manual download/install/restart. Quality improvements only. No new operating system features.


----------

